# Knitting Resort!!! You know who you are!!!! #5



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Friends aways forgive friends. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

sweet dreams!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > There is this ridiculous show on TV called Jersey Shore.. it's a reality show (never saw it) with these total characters that they found in New Jersey and they have become very popular..
> ...


My guilty pleasure is Dance Moms! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Phew! I can breathe now! Thanks! I promise not to share that again! hehehe 

Ok. We showered... and got our jammies on. Full coverage ones  lol sorry osg! 

Mia had her cupp o milk....... of to brush our teeth and we're hittin the sack. 

Sweet dreams! Sending hugs to all of you!!!! Where's Alberta and Maryrose? Dissi? Who's missing here tonight?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Some shows are so ridiculus you can't help but watch!

I wish this site had spell check ....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> My guilty pleasure is Dance Moms! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's dance moms? What station? I don't have cable, will have to look it up online...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I need to go knit, too. Haven't had time for it in days!
Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

good night! City
night Sewbiz


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the wedding shows.. especially...

Say YES to the Dress


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > My guilty pleasure is Dance Moms! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


TUBEPLUS.ME has it.. just type it in..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thats my fav too! Don't you just want the bride to tell everyone to get lost!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good night all.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Nina!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Thats my fav too! Don't you just want the bride to tell everyone to get lost!


Exactly... and I love to see the dresses and how they know when it's the right one.. everyone cries...even me!!!! lol....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And you know that in 20 years they will say.. Why the F did I spend so much money on a dress and not a down payment on a house!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have you girls watched Four Weddings..that is kind of interesting also.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thanks Nina!


anytime


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Have you girls watched Four Weddings..that is kind of interesting also.


Yes, kinda weird.. choosing whose wedding was the best and the prize is a honeymoon???

They spent so much on the wedding forgot to save some for a honeymoon???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is a show....you know the drama.....just like the dummies who bring 17 people to help them pick out a wedding dress...the drama.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Nite Bitsey! Happy your sock is working for you.


Knitting I know, I sold my dress and used the money toward having my eternity ring made,Neither of my girls would have fit into it or would be caught wearing it as it was 1990 and very puffy compared to todays.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Four weddings is funny, Some of the brides are just scary.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight dear friends. Chat in the morning.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to say bye for a while as wello, Talk later...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

me too.. see ya later alligator


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, i like your socks. i'm planning on knitting some heavy socks for myself to wear around the house too. also, are you & city getting squares from other people yet? just curious.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I got a couple not enough to make anything yet


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi ladies...i have failed to get my cotton square to measure up to the required size...or my standards!...

about ready to just give up,...but not quite yet...the deadline was November????can't remember???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and bits...dh is dear hubby...and we do usually ask in friends who stop by into the kitchen area...i just was so absorbed in what i was doing, i didnt hear them until it was too late


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OSG it can also be darlin husband or damn husband depending on your mood!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OSG it can also be darlin husband or damn husband depending on your mood!!!


and it has bounced back and forth between them both in the last hour :thumbup: :roll: :lol:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nite all


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > My guilty pleasure is Dance Moms! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yeah, it's online. It's pretty awful. I am a tad fascinated because we lived a "dance" lifestyle-- not the competition circuit but classical ballet. The rivalry between students, and abuse from the teacher/director were all the same, tho. Sick. Finally got out. My daughter loved to dance tho, and was so good at it.

The girls are such good dancers on that show. They could go anywhere and be the stars, so why do they stay at the dance studio of this sick woman, Abby Lee Miller? The mothers are nuts.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I love the wedding shows.. especially...
> 
> Say YES to the Dress


I love Say Yes to the Dress! Their marathons are perfect knitting TV.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> It is a show....you know the drama.....just like the dummies who bring 17 people to help them pick out a wedding dress...the drama.


Exactly... No 17 people are ever going to agree. On anything! Or they bring their evil stepmother who hates them... AS IF any real bride would be doing that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think everyone's gone to bed, but I finished my second KAL sock tonight! Yay!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Page 400 is right around the corner.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So where is the pix of the socks???? I was watching NCIS.. ah... Mark Harmon!! and Denozzo !!! Yum!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I met up with a couple of KP members to knit for a couple of hours. Sooo I got a couple of inches of the second sock done.Am in the sock mood now don't want to make dinner just want to knit...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

then tell your husband to order pizza!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you see you, me and bitsey are in the top 5 chatters today


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I already got the flathead ready, I don't mean hubby hahah :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nope didn't see it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Where do you see the highest users?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

On the home page where all the topic headings are, just above the list of users that are online at the moment.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

One more post and I think we hit 400

You do the honors!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

yahhhhhhhhhhh! 
we all talk too much lol.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you find the list?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I did!

The last thing I want is people paying attention to me.. I have no idea I talk that much.. 

I think it's because I type so fast..

I don't bother with Caps most of the time, or punctuation. I just type...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have a stupid cordless keyboard that either doesn't pick up the letter or gives the wrong one.
Plus I am dreadful at grammar!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh boy, I have to answer you and I think we are getting pretty close..

If this post doesn't go on to the 400th page.. do you want to wait for the girls to wake up in the am and let them have the pleasure?

Or should we go and enjoy it ourselves???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Too late!!!! Done deal!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was waiting for you to trip it over.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nasty.. I wanted you to do it!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

On to the 500 mark!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you think we can manage 500 before anyone wakes up?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can outdo the Cheshire Cat... I only have 3 posts to go.. and she must be [email protected]!!!!! lolol.. should I just keep posting?? What do you think???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

go for it...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Do you think we can manage 500 before anyone wakes up?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's one


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's two


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and now we have 3!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Night, Tracy.. Going to bed... Have a great rest of your day!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sweet dreams.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You know while you are asleep I can over take you!!! :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning my friends. Congrats for 400. What was the prize? Hey I give up. Can't find the place where the extreme chatters are published. Can someone send me the URL? Oh WOW!! I am first on 401. Whoopie!! DUH!! Found it .



knittingneedles said:


> I can outdo the Cheshire Cat... I only have 3 posts to go.. and she must be [email protected]!!!!! lolol.. should I just keep posting?? What do you think???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I love the wedding shows.. especially...
> 
> Say YES to the Dress


I love Say Yes to the Dress. Another that I like is What Not to Wear!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning Chicks with Sticks! You were all pretty chatty last night. Had to do some reading to catch up this morning. 

I have a doc appointment in a bit. Need to get my band adjusted. To tight right now from being sick all week. I'm still having issues (bathroom can't be far) Had some test done yesterday. What ever is going around, I hope it gets out of here soon!

Tomorrow is Karen's surgery. I won't be online much if at all as I'm going out to Worcester with her hubby for support. Keep praying. Thanks and Love you all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning! Barb I will definitely pray for Karen and all of you today and tomorrow especially! 
((((((((((((((big hug)))))))))))))))))

Do you think your stomach illness could have something to do with the band? Be sure you tell the dr. you have had tummy trouble recently.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Doc knows. That's why I'm going in the have some of the fill taken out. It will loosen up. But I don't think it's the band causing it. I want to loosen the band so I don't get sicker.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, Barb, I sure hope that you are feeling better. My prayers are with you and your family over the next few days hoping everything goes well for your sister tomorrow. Bits. Getting ready to work on my sock...lordy let us hope I don't forget everything that I learned yesterday. B


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

You and your family are in my prayers Barb, and will be thinking of you during the day xxx Im also diabetic and have a septic toe just now...going the docs in the am, get some antibiotics before it spreads 

havent knitted anything since i finished cardi no 2...seem to have lost all inspiration...ho hum


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh dissi, please get your poor little toe taken care of. Ok, getting ready to start...lord, hope I don't screw this up Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am doing it right!!!!!!! Let you know when I have finished the gusset decreases. I am so excited...I get it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dissi, will be praying the toe infection clears up!

And yay Bitsey! Hooray for your gussets! See? Not rocket science. I told you you could do it!!

Post a picture soon!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I'm heading out to "Senior Day" at the State Fair. My Silver Sneakers class is going so I'm going to chapperone them, LOL... Going to have to sit through a concert by Guy Hovis, of Lawrence Welk fame... Bringing my knitting!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I will, I was just plodding along until yesterday, then it all clicked. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Enjoy the Fair..and yes take your knitting. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning...

Kal (DH) should be going with you...

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful...

He loves to reminisce over Lawrence Welk.. .

And I am a Led Zeppelin kinda girl!

Barb tomorrow, we all hope it goes smoothly and Karen gets home to her family quickly.

BIts.. Keep knitting Kiddo.. why would you forget?? I am sure it's still in your head..

I am off this morning too. (I think I wrote it yesterday!) so bye till later...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope you all get well who are not feeling well. i'm half way done with my 6th & last square for knittingneedles. i crocheted 3 squares & knitted 3 (almost done) squares. i most likely will mail them out next week. i'm starting my next sock. i used a crochet hook to cast it on the dpn needle. for me, that was alot faster. i will show my sock soon. i still have to learn how to do it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Maryrose..I am still knitting on my first sock. but we are getting there. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Quiet day at the resort. Just a sock alert...only 6 more rounds and I am finished with the gusset decreases. Maybe I will finish by the weekend. Have Drs. appt. tomorrow. and mild grocery shopping on friday plus the library..so a busy next two days. Bits.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, after i'm done crocheting my small cotton rug for the bathroom, i'm going to crochet or knit myself a lapgan (for me when it gets cold) and an afghan for my couch. so your yarn will be used up just for those.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am not going to class tonight. This day has not been a good one. 

I went to the doctor, all was fine. Got back to work and the Production Manager comes to me to tell me Gene (brother in law) is sick. I go downstairs to check on him, yup, he's sick as a dog. So I have to drive him home, that's how sick he is. Don't ya know......I get a friggin flat tire!!!! Not just an easy fix, I have to buy a brand new tire, for a brand new car!!!!!!!!!

After work, I"m going home. No class. Not cooking dinner. Nothing. Just knitting. My nerves are stretched tight already with out this shit.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, looks like it's one of those days for you. i know, we had plenty of them. i always hope i never get a flat when i'm out because i will be stuck. you've been thru alot already with your sister's health also, i hope you get to relax and knit. i did some work at my home so, tonite i'll start working on my sock. (for my other foot). i'll show it soon. i promise.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you Maryrose. I needed to vent and so I did knowing I could here. You all give me such support. Thank you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, I am so sorry about your day. I think hubby should bring home some carry-out (chicken soup) and have a quiet evening at homne. Bits.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

barbra ann, i think u need a long hot bath, lite some candles,maybe a glass of wine some, soft music relax girl then knit your heart out, hubby can do dinner,((((((hugs)))))


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks nan-ma. I'm going to read this post to hubby and see what happens! Bet he just chuckles LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

http://expatmikesjourney.blogspot.com/

I keep reading this and wishing it was time to go!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Barb, I read every word and enjoyed the video. The island is breathtaking and the people so friendly. No wonder you want yoretire there. Are your children on board with the plan? What a gorgeous mam you have Cherish every minute of your life together.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

The children are pretty much grown and they seem ok with it. I wonder if they know we are serious. LOL But it's our life.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, 2 rounds total and I am finished with the gusset decreases. I know you sock veterans are not impressed, but I feel as though I am going to graduate from sock high school. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, we rand away from home. We moved to the water here in Virginia, winters are much milder and we love it. Kids get to see, ah, but not all of the time. Besides they have their own lives to live. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb, we rand away from home. We moved to the water here in Virginia, winters are much milder and we love it. Kids get to see, ah, but not all of the time. Besides they have their own lives to live. Bits


That's what I want too!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, 2 rounds total and I am finished with the gusset decreases. I know you sock veterans are not impressed, but I feel as though I am going to graduate from sock high school. Bits


We are impressed! You will soon be a graduate. Can't wait to see!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all! 
Barb I hope you be feeling better after a good nights sleep!
Wow I just read your hubby's blob it was really interesting he is such a charmer and easy on the eyes as well, you are one lucky lady.
I hope all goes well for you sister and her family, I am sending lots of well wishes across the seas.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I knew you could do it Bitsey!you will be so proud to wear these socks knowing you worked so hard.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you both. It is appreciated. Barb...move to Virginia...still get a change of seaons, but like I said winters are milder....lots of boating and fishing and crabbing. Then you and I could go on road trips...shopping and knitting. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Popping in to say hi! Going to pick up my box! Woohoo! Waiting for chris' game to finish. 

Court was bitter and sweet.... ugh! Chris' father is gonna pay like he never imagined. 

Mias father... well hes crying broke. The magistrate almost put his head in a vice bc of his attitude. That one kills me cause i KNOW hes got money. Ugh he turns my stomach.

Gonna catch up on the pages now.... brb.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WOW!! I just came from a friends house and she gave me a couple bags of all kinds of yarn. There was a ribbon yarn. Not a whole lot but anyone have a suggestion what to do with it? I can use the odds and ends in prayer shawls. But some of it is so nice. Some brand new skeins, some partial. I bet there is enough to make some of Fireball Dave's egg cosies. Hehehe! That or granny squares. But the ribbon yarn is so pretty. Might make an edging or something. Tania, I love to see the BAD guys get it in the end.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wow Alberta what a great gift. You are a lucky lady. That is a great find. You could use the ribbon yarn by weaving it at the bottom of a pretty sweater for a grand baby. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good thought Bitsey. And I am so proud of your socks. Can't wait to see pictures. BTW, you are a very attractive young lady. Love your deck. :wink:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Great gift Alberta, I'm sure you will find lots to do with it all.
City hope you get all that is owed to you! Do the Dads see the kids?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://expatmikesjourney.blogspot.com/
> 
> I keep reading this and wishing it was time to go!


I know it well.

go to...

http://www.internationalliving-magazine.com/?utm_campaign=google-search&_kk=international%20living&_kt=50b09cc6-ee78-4f0e-9c33-7795fbe60003&gclid=CICRurKW5KsCFcwbQgod1VerRQ

Tells you all about it also!!!!!

Let's get packin!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Alberta. Knitting good to see you...have you been shopping, library? tell, tell, all ears want to know...you have been missed. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barb your not an expat yet!!!! 

Just let us know when D-Day is.. and we will all wish you bon voyage!!!!

And like I said before.. make sure you have an extra bedroom cause we will all be coming over to visit... at least I will!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, there was a farmer's market in our community...DID NOT GO!!

I had a lunch meeting (?) with the girls who live in the Phoenix area, that I meet on the cruises .. We had lunch in a very cute place (took me 40 minutes to get there, UGH) and it was my stupid idea.lol.
called... South Mountain Farm.

http://www.thefarmatsouthmountain.com/the-farm-at-south-mountain-the-farm-kitchen.php

It was lovely, a bit too hot, but nice.. 1/2 Grilled veggie sandwich on whole grain bread with a cup mushroom broth and an icy green tea.. not bad.. not worth the drive or the money, honey!!

Next time they come up to my neck of the woods..

And now I am back.. got to cook for dinner tonight.. another fricken holiday... Sukkot... the Festival of the Tabernacle...

Next weekend the KP women in the area are going to meet up... I hope they are cool..

I forgot to tell you..

Yesterday I was in JoAnn's in the Yarn dept.. and a lady asked me about yarn for crocheting.. so we started talking and, of course, I mention KP.. (you would think I get a cut) and she wrote it down and will look it up.. but while I was walking to the register, another woman stopped me and said she overheard me talking about a site where knitters meet.. can she get the info.. so commission on 2 newbies.. thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, wait a minute....I am trying to get her to move to Virginia.......There are not LYS's in Belize. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you both. It is appreciated. Barb...move to Virginia...still get a change of seaons, but like I said winters are milder....lots of boating and fishing and crabbing. Then you and I could go on road trips...shopping and knitting. Bits


Hey, what am I???? Chopped Liver???? I want to also!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Knitting...open you own knitting shop. I think that is a great idea. Do it in Virginia Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What did I just say Knitting a yarn shop in Virginia....I am there. No not chopped liver.....I would love alittle chopped herring. Oh, you know what I did one day, I took a jar of herring in regular sauce, drained it...left a titch of juice and put it in the processor......chopped herring...perfect. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting, what is sukkot about? Did you visit the big Synagogue in Sydney when you came, DD went last year part of studies of Religion at school.It is beautiful.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't think I could eat that Bitsey I only like white non fishy fish haha


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I already suggested we open a cafe and LYS together in BElize.!!! 

How's that for a dream????

City, unless the DeadBeat gets paid under the table.. he will have to cough up is paycheck and get garnished... 

He can cry all he likes but the "proof is in the numbers"

It doesn't matter if they see the kids or not... they fathered them.. and that's enough.... responsibility is just that...

I am very adamant about that...watched my sis get screwed (her ex ran to Canada) and mine was overseas, a multi millionaire who refused to even acknowledge the kids..after 16 years??? Men can be such nasty..........

You go get them, Tania, as much as you can!!!!!!!

And Bits, So cool how you stuck it out with the socks!!!!!

I gave up quickly and started toe ups.. that I love... it wasn't so much the heel and gusset as much as the leg.. boring!!!!!!

I have no patience!!!

Don't you think that adult kids would love to have parents who live on a Caribbean Island???? I know I wish I did!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sukkot is the Featival of Harvest and also of the Temples. Now watch Knitting is going to jump in and correct me.....I know, I know, it has been centuries since I went. I need to get more education.....think I will go to NY and hit the 2nd Ave. Deli. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Knitting, what is sukkot about? Did you visit the big Synagogue in Sydney when you came, DD went last year part of studies of Religion at school.It is beautiful.


We arrived on the Sabbath in Sydney and Kal (DH) went right off and straight to the Synagogue for the Sabbath Prayers..

I went shopping at the Rocks!!!!

The next morning my friend and I went to the Synagogue, they were setting it up for a wedding that afternoon.. what a beautiful place.. the yellow and the stars on the ceiling. It was so calming and relaxing.. we meet some of the members and had a lovely visit..

Then we went to Victoria.. and went...........wait for it......wait for it....

SHOPPING!!!!

lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is all very interesting! I love learning about different culture and religions festivals.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you mean the queen Victoria Building or Victoria the State?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sukkot is like a Jewish fall harvest festival.

We put up temporary booths/huts to remind us of the wanderings for 40 years in the desert. .(who would believe I still would be in the friggin desert!!)

It lasts 8 days.. 2 holy days.. (like the Sabbath) and 4 days like a vacation (no work) and 2 holy days at the end..

We eat, we pray, we eat, we pray.. we eat, we pray... get the idea??????

(well they pray,, I just eat!!!!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Do you mean the queen Victoria Building or Victoria the State?


Victoria Building...

Go to www.10millioncolors.com and you will see my pix and blog on South America...

Haven't posted the pix of South America yet.. wonder when I will do that!!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitting your Desert comment had me laughing out loud DD thinks I'm mad


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sukkot is the Featival of Harvest and also of the Temples. Now watch Knitting is going to jump in and correct me.....I know, I know, it has been centuries since I went. I need to get more education.....think I will go to NY and hit the 2nd Ave. Deli. Bits


MY GEORGE, I THINK YOU GOT IT!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting your website is great! You have had such an interesting life.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barbara!!! You really are an angel! And psychic too! 

I love loooove loooooooove! Everything! Omg you've got me pegged! 

I was going to call but i didnt dare! Lol i left chris at the park so i could get the box! Yeah i got ocd! Lmao! 

Ooh! I have so many things i want to do! Im definitely making that scarf. Its so pretty! I cant wait to get down with some butter fingers! 

Woohooooo! Swap lotto!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Wow, what a package. You are a lucky duck. Well, chicks, while you all are figuring out what to do with City's box, heading to dinner and "Without a Trace" (re-runs) Later dear firneds...as you drool over that great package. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

just looked through your knit locker site KNitting! It is very inspiring.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Great package City, looks like there is plenty to keep you busy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats Tanya. We couldn 't wait for you to get it. Aren 't we sneaky. I think you are the first to get your angel swap. You had a great angel didn't you?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I really hope everyone gets such a nice box. I hope they will also send pics.We are all excited for you. Well maybe just thinking of it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

hi all...hope sewbiz took an umbrella...they just had a "gully washer" alert given by our local newslady, barbie bassette.....she actually warned the fair goers to run for their cars, lol...good thing sewbiz works out regularly...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

nice box ... it gets me excited to go shopping


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have had so many ideas for our christmas one, I'm just waiting for payday.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

About the Christmas one, when are we supposed to send them? Are they supposed to arrive around the Christmas holiday?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, I don't know...I don't think any of us has made that decision yet. When sewbiz turns up we will toss up the question or get a concensus from the group. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, you need to move to Va. with Barb...milder winters. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We will just have to allow for the Christmas rush!
Everything Christmas has been going on the shelves at the supermarket and stores in the past couple of weeks, is it the same in the US?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> http://expatmikesjourney.blogspot.com/
> 
> I keep reading this and wishing it was time to go!


Lovely blog your hubby wrote! And you have a lot on your mind tonight. You didn't need the class, you needed to relax, if at all possible. May all go well tomorrow, and God be gracious and merciful to you all.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, 2 rounds total and I am finished with the gusset decreases. I know you sock veterans are not impressed, but I feel as though I am going to graduate from sock high school. Bits


Well of course we are impressed! So happy for you. It's great to break through a barrier...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you very much. Ok, next item on the agenda...shipping date for the Christmas Swap. December 10th or earlier? Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Popping in to say hi! Going to pick up my box! Woohoo! Waiting for chris' game to finish.
> 
> Court was bitter and sweet.... ugh! Chris' father is gonna pay like he never imagined.
> 
> ...


Good for you. They should support their children, the sleazeballs. What shame that they don't until the court orders them to.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you both. It is appreciated. Barb...move to Virginia...still get a change of seaons, but like I said winters are milder....lots of boating and fishing and crabbing. Then you and I could go on road trips...shopping and knitting. Bits


That would be a dream come true!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Next weekend the KP women in the area are going to meet up... I hope they are cool..


They won't be as cool as us, so lower your expectations right now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barb your not an expat yet!!!!
> 
> Just let us know when D-Day is.. and we will all wish you bon voyage!!!!
> 
> And like I said before.. make sure you have an extra bedroom cause we will all be coming over to visit... at least I will!!!!


I'm taking that as a promise!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> About the Christmas one, when are we supposed to send them? Are they supposed to arrive around the Christmas holiday?


In the U.S., first week of Dec. or whenever the P.O. says to, for it to arrive before Christmas. For international, mail about two weeks earlier than that.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So the first part of December is Thursday, Dece. 1...so mail say by the 5th of December a monday?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What did I just say Knitting a yarn shop in Virginia....I am there. No not chopped liver.....I would love alittle chopped herring. Oh, you know what I did one day, I took a jar of herring in regular sauce, drained it...left a titch of juice and put it in the processor......chopped herring...perfect. Bits


GROSS!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > What did I just say Knitting a yarn shop in Virginia....I am there. No not chopped liver.....I would love alittle chopped herring. Oh, you know what I did one day, I took a jar of herring in regular sauce, drained it...left a titch of juice and put it in the processor......chopped herring...perfect. Bits
> ...


What she said...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It did rain a huge downpour here... Has passed on thru now. 

I am exhausted from my day. Will probably retire early.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I am back.. all the food is in the oven or the stove...

WHAAAAAAAA! On the package..

How very cool... Wish all the swaps looked like that swap!!!

Barb, great job, of course. Like we expected differently..

Let's see what my lady will say... hum....


Tracy, and all I wanted was a quiet life.. You know the expression..

We make plans and God laughs...

And Bon, there is NO DOUBT in my mind that we (our group) are way way way cooler!!

Sorry to everyone who is eavesdropping and not commenting...

We are the coolest bunch on KP!!! Without a doubt!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Next weekend the KP women in the area are going to meet up... I hope they are cool..
> ...


I so agree with Bonnie :XD:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi Barbara!!! You really are an angel! And psychic too!
> 
> I love loooove loooooooove! Everything! Omg you've got me pegged!
> 
> ...


Just so you know, those dish cloths were handmade in Belize! LOL :lol:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, I finally caught up on the reading. Home from dinner, we went and had pizza. Tire is fixed, all is quiet. I hope it stays that way.

Tania, I'm so glad you like the package. I tried to make it special. I was so excited to get your name for the Angle Swap. I read through your likes and dislikes a dozen times to memorize what was on the list so I got the right items. I love those crazy little button/pins. I have them all over my knitting bag. And that tea! I bought that one for you and had to buy one for me to try. Love it! 

I hope you enjoy everything you got. Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am planning to mail a parcel by the middle of November so if you receive it early Hold on to it til Christmas if you can!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe we should choose a day at christmas time and all open on the same day?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What????You don't like chopped herring? Have you tried it? No......Have you had chopped liver?.....No. Girls..you got to get out alittle more. If you haven;t tried it...how do you know. I mean, picture the first person who tried raw oysters....I mean if you think about what it looks like....well, get my drift chicks.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Karen is scheduled for surgery at noon tomorrow. So I don't expect to be online much tomorrow during the day. I will check in, but it's so hard typing on the phone! I hit the wrong letters all the time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> I am planning to mail a parcel by the middle of November so if you receive it early Hold on to it til Christmas if you can!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe we should choose a day at christmas time and all open on the same day?


Now that would be cool.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How about no later than november 21st A mONDAY? bIts


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What????You don't like chopped herring? Have you tried it? No......Have you had chopped liver?.....No. Girls..you got to get out alittle more. If you haven;t tried it...how do you know. I mean, picture the first person who tried raw oysters....I mean if you think about what it looks like....well, get my drift chicks.


I only like white fish and shell fish. I don't eat raw oysters, but I do eat liver pate'. Liverwurst is good too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have been waiting all day for a new mobile phone to be delivered, hubby put it in his name so of course they wouldn't let me sign for it(even though it is actually for me) Hubby left a letter giving permission for me to sign for it but courier wouldn't leave it. He is going to take it to the post office and maybe I can get it from there!!!!!
I was very polite as it isn't his fault but the system is so stupid!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, bits can you imagine the first person who had the nerve to eat raw oysters.. He/she must have been very hungry!!!

ARE YOU GUYS NUTS?? 

You think I will be able to keep the package closed until Christmas????? I would climb the walls....

I probably will open it and tell you guys that I didn't... ha ha ha ha


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Everyone should put there parcel under the tree??????Do you have a christmas tree Knitting and bitsey or do you do something else for Hanukkah? ( forgive my lack of knowledge)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have cactus! Does that count???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Liver yuckkkkkkk! At one centre I worked at in the 80's I had to cook 5kg(10pounds) of it at a time....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Yes, bits can you imagine the first person who had the nerve to eat raw oysters.. He/she must have been very hungry!!!
> 
> ARE YOU GUYS NUTS??
> 
> ...


OMG!! YOU ALMOST MADE ME PEE MY PANTS LAUGHING!
:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Does Hanukkah come first this year or at the same time. I know sometimes it's a little earlier than Christmas. Maybe we should all be Jewish for a day, then we can all be Christian for a day. 

(if we are gonna be Jewish I want 8 gifts!)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Nina, I needed that belly laugh. Holy Crap! Thank you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Pleasure...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just googled Hanukkah it starts the 21st December. I think I may celebrate it myself as the site I looked at said Fried foods are served???( is this right)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

whoohoo! Fried Foods!! Yummo!
Bring on the shrimp, scallops, mushrooms, chicken, and anything else you can think of! Grease heaven!

Tracy, how far ahead are you time wise than us in the eastern part of the states?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

At the moment it is 12.04pm Thursday.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

What time is it there?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alright Chicks with Sticks, Criminal Minds is on. Gotta go watch and work on my sock!

Good night. Love ya ladies!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

9:00 EST pm


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wednesday.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

15 hrs behind? I think?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

so about 15 hours? does that sound right?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Chanukah starts on Dec 21 in the evening and goes for 8 days... so I would say the same time...

And 8 presents is crap.. my dad never brought me 8 gifts... 

I was lucky if I got one!!!!!!

I remember how he used to take me to the local toy store and let me choose what I wanted.. 

I usually brought something that had to do with Barbie... 

After I was old enough not to go to a toy store, he would take me to Bloomies in the city .. (It was always a Father daughter thing).. and let me buy any piece of clothing I wanted. (within reason of course)..

Always wanted a Christmas tree (actually wanted to celebrate Christmas) so... when my son had his first girlfriend in HS and we all became friends (both families) we decided to make Christmas together (they were Irish).. 
So who went to buy the tree?? (my son and I did) who dragged the sucker up the stairs? ( my son and I) who spent hours decorating the tree? ( my son and I) you get where this is going, right?
They sat around and drank hot chocolate and laughed their asses off!!!

And of course on Christmas day.. Coleen and I spend most of the day in the Kitchen cooking... and the rest opening presents..(went bankrupt buying presents) we even had stockings on the mantel... I LOVED IT!!!!!!! 

Very jealous come Christmas time.. But don't tell anyone I said that!!!!!

I learned you really need to plan the present thing out carefully way before Christmas!!!

And there you have it.. another story !!!! I got lots!!!! lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think we got it.

Anyway, this chick is beat. Gonna watch some TV and zone!
Goodnight my friends.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I have a Christmas tree, In fact I have 6 Christmas treees in the house and five outside. But I am adding a new tree for inside. Plus I have 10 large santa clauses (that isn't right) that are inside. I also wrap all the decking in lights. I am the Jewish Christmas Princess. It comes with jewelry. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My father always called it a Chanukah bush. But we always had one.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

12:09 PM in Sydney 6:09 PM on the West Coast of USA... 9:09 PM on the East Coast.. 8:09 where Bonnie and Angela is...Mississippi..

But you are a day ahead.. it's Thursday in Sydney.. .Wed. in USA

Google is a great thing


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting Is it frowned upon to celebrate christmas with us?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I have a Christmas tree, In fact I have 6 Christmas treees in the house and five outside. But I am adding a new tree for inside. Plus I have 10 large santa clauses (that isn't right) that are inside. I also wrap all the decking in lights. I am the Jewish Christmas Princess. It comes with jewelry. Bits


The Queen of Bling!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just noted the time differences in my buddy info and realised you probably have daylight savings soon?????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, trasara it starts November 6th. ..I just want to say my sister out does me when it comes to bling. And frankly, I really wouldn't call it bling. What was that song that Marilyn use to sing.......diamonds are a girls best friend. Bits......Did not start getting these babies till I was in my 40's. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Only a few hours 'til the angel swaps for missing swaps will close. I am sorry to have anyone missed, but have contacted her several times. Why did she contact hook and not us when she told someone she was missed. I am really sorry but if she wants to she can contact hook. I am retiring. Now back to your fun and stuff. I am going to watch Criminal Minds too, but my computer is just a few feet from me. As a matter of fact everything in my apartment is only a few feet away. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. Checking in again! Can you believe im just settling in now?? I have 9 pages to read  i'll be reading from my phone. Gonna lay down.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You go girl. You have had a trying day. Get the pun Trying day? hehehehe


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta...what happened to Sewbiz...she is disappearing alot lately. She is our mother hen...she needs to hang with us. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think she said she had a full on day and was tired.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know. I hardly see her. I hope she isn't sick or something. But she has to be the busiest of us all. Have you seen her webstore? All her own stuff. I don't know how she does it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know, Sewbiz's esty store is great. Ok, Chicklets..I am heading to my chair for alittle R&R. Might check in later. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, dinner done... check,

food put away, check

dishes done, sorta check

hanging with my homies, check

gonna finish the heave uggs wanna bes!! check


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I am heading for my chair but you all sucked me in...Criminal Minds....Oh, my goodness...this is wicked. I amhooked. Ok, Chicklets...off to my chair. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knittingggggg....criminal minds...Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you have someting good for dinner knitting.
I was bad I just went to the post office they still wouldn't give me the stupid phone, so picked up KFC for lunch!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG KFC.. BBQ Honey wings.. to die for!!

Yes I was a good girl..

I made tons of different grilled veggies.

Mushroom barley soup and Roasted Chicken for the hubby...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

DD is studying for hsc exams that start next week( major leaving school exams so thought I would treat her( Is that a believable excuse!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to wait for them to upload the episode to the net.. then I watch it.. about 3 or 4 hours later...or the next day..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

we don't have bbq honey wings just the crumbed stuff! DD no 2 works there weekends.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

mushroom anb barley soup sounds good is it easy to make?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You can always treat yourself.. It's all up to you!!!! OF course its believable.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Aren't you a chef? What do you do actually? I don't think we actually asked you, did we?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Aren't you a chef? What do you do actually? I don't think we actually asked you, did we?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone watch Doc Martin???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I love doc Martin but haven't seen all of the latest series yet.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

No not a chef I am a Home Economist.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So what does a home economist do? Or do it for, or with???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is a somewhere half way between a cook/chef and a nutritionist.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> So the first part of December is Thursday, Dece. 1...so mail say by the 5th of December a monday?


That should be safe, in case the Christmas mail is slowed down. Don't you think?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

hi sewbiz Ithought you had gone to bed.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What????You don't like chopped herring? Have you tried it? No......Have you had chopped liver?.....No. Girls..you got to get out alittle more. If you haven;t tried it...how do you know. I mean, picture the first person who tried raw oysters....I mean if you think about what it looks like....well, get my drift chicks.


They used to think tomatoes were poisonous, way back in the dark ages.

My mother used to eat all the Jewish foods. Our neighborhood in Massachusetts was all Jewish families except ours. I remember all the holidays and special foods. But liver of any kind... GAG! The very smell makes me wretch. My mom use to cook it (liver and onions was her favorite) and I had to leave the house. Herring is not sounding good to me, either, but I think it's because I'm thinking of pickled herring...

Hey, at the fair today they were selling fried green tomatoes and dip, also fried green beans and dip! I ran into my COUSIN selling cupcakes. She works for a caterer part time (she's a retired physics teacher!) and they had a vendor booth for cupcakes.

Are cupcake stores all the rage where you guys live? They are here. I can't believe a shop could exist just selling cupcakes. People line up for them! All different flavors, like ice cream. The frosting is the main attraction-- a tall mountain of flavored buttercream high atop the cake. And people sit and EAT all that lard! So unhealthy.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> hi sewbiz Ithought you had gone to bed.


I went to the couch to watch the movie Zookeeper. It's so funny and cute. Loved it. I'm going to bed pretty soon.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Cup cakes are popular here as well. There are not alot of just cupcakes stores here where I live but most cake stores have increased their range and the cake dec supply store I go to has everything you need to do it youself. I'm n ot a fan of too much icing myself but my tastes are changing as I get older I like the denser fruitier ones like lemon or lime syrup cakes.I do love making them though.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have done nothing today, had great plans to tidy out more cupboards but it hasn't happened.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

All the better, sometimes the best thing is to do nothing...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm good at nothing!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i get in those modes when i don't feel like doing anything. (i guess we all do). i'm now tackling my 2nd sock, i just started it and i have to start over. i think the starting of it is the hardest part of the whole sock!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I agree Maryrose the last pair I made I undid about 4 times before I realised I was doing it right and it just looks muddled at the beginning with all those needles.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I always undo at least 3 times before I am happy with what I am knitting..


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, well i hope i can do the 2nd sock. i have 60 sts. cast on a dpn. so tomorrow i'll try it again. good nite ladies, it's past my bedtime.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nite.. sleep well


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, thanks.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

maryrose me too. It seens like there are more than 4 needles to deal with and I always have to frog a couple times. But just think all the practice we are getting. :roll:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Barbara!!! You really are an angel! And psychic too!
> ...


OMG even more COOL!!!  Thank you! =D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! still catching up. I kinda passed out when i laid down to read..... next thing you know my alarm went off at 4:45.... I hope you all enjoy your day. Barbara, we will be praying for your sister's successful surgery.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning, All! Thinking of Barb and Karen and the family this morning and praying for God's mercy and grace on all of them...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Sewbiz!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Good morning, All! Thinking of Barb and Karen and the family this morning and praying for God's mercy and grace on all of them...


Ditto! Prayers from me also...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

All our prayers to Barb and her family. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And from me. They are famiily and will be in our thoughts and prayers today and on to recovery. Also pray for the doctors to do what is nessasary for the best for Karen.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks, going to do the last 2 rounds. Then this afternoon..el Dr. appt. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Finished the decreases and now just working straight. It is quiet on the forum today. Sure hope that everyone is ok. All waiting for Knitting to wake up. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck! can't wait to see your sock!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, me too. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Finished the decreases and now just working straight. It is quiet on the forum today. Sure hope that everyone is ok. All waiting for Knitting to wake up. Bits


Yay Bits... you are in the home stretch. Have you been able to try them on yet? You will get really excited when you feel how they fit your heels.

City, hope you are having a good day at work. 

I keep thinking of Barb, sitting and waiting... Hope she is able to knit. It helps the stress, but sometimes you get wound too tight to even knit.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I know, I would imagine surgery would have been first thing this am. So maybe we will hear from Barb around the middle of the day. I pray to the Lord everything will be good for the family. Bits

Maybe I will try to put on the sock now.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I tried it on. It fits wonderfully. They are as light as a cloud. Fantastic. Did all of your socks feel that way? B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Sewbiz! 

We're all waiting to hear... I think that's why we're quiet. It's a little somber. 

Weather is crappy over here........


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Here to City...cloudy, humid and looks like it is going to pour any minute. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello chicks with sticks. We are at the hospital. They karen in to prep her. I have my phone with me so I can keep checking in. Thank you so so much for the prayers. Yes I brought enough knitting with me to keep me busy for a week! I also brought my phone charger! I'll be glad when this is over. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb...stay strong. I kept hoping it would have been over with by now. But all are praying. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

She is scheduled for noon.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Work is kind of gray today too.... can't wait to go back home. Although I fell asleep early, Mia and Chris kick my butt at night, they both sleep with me. 

Chris has his own bed and all.... Mia, well, she's just her! lol They're both spoiled.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok. We'll wait patiently. Take it easy. Have some tea??


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

They are ur babies. Soon they will be grown. Spoil them while u can. Just be sure to teach them as u go.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll check in later. Gonna knit for a bit.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll check in later. Gonna knit for a bit.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Hello chicks with sticks. We are at the hospital. They karen in to prep her. I have my phone with me so I can keep checking in. Thank you so so much for the prayers. Yes I brought enough knitting with me to keep me busy for a week! I also brought my phone charger! I'll be glad when this is over. Will keep you posted.


Barb, we are all with you in spirit...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I tried it on. It fits wonderfully. They are as light as a cloud. Fantastic. Did all of your socks feel that way? B


Yes, they feel amazing on your feet. So nice. Now you will be totally HOOKED!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I am hooked. Am going to my LYS to exchange some needles I bought for a different size and I will have achieved my 20% discount...going to look for something lucious. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i hope i get get the 2nd sock started. i guess i hard to try harder, not to mention my fingers get numb.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good afternoon Maryrose. Hope you get your second sock started. B


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks bitsey. i did good on the first one, but for some reason, i'm tackling the 2nd one. oh well, i'll get there.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, what about a silk yarn for socks?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, what about a silk yarn for socks?


Silk and what? Is it a blend? Name?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I don't have a name...going to look after Dr. appt. you know to spend my 20% discount. So I thought I would look for something really soft. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

No word yet. Dr. sd surgery is about 2 hours. Another hour or so to go. Back to my socks.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Barb, we are still with you. I am getting ready to leave for an appt. Be back. Bitsey


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning.

We are all thinking about Karen and hoping for the best!!!! 

Bits look at Berroco comfort.. they are the ones I used for the second pair.. soft and yummy..also indulgence... they have gizzillion colors and soft too..and of course there are tons more...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

All this waiting I thought they had her in the ER. No! They were prepping her. She is just now going in! This is a LONG day!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ANd thank God you have your knitting.. just chill and keep knitting.. don't forget to go to the cafeteria.. and eat that delicious jello (make sure it's the green stuff!!!)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK LADIES,

I have a real dilemma!!

You know the heavy socks I wanted to make into UGGS..

Well I knitted 2 at a time (2 sets of DPNs) and I am almost finished.. but....

I look at the cakes that I have left from the socks and see that I barely made a dent in them and I have another 2 hanks left that I haven't touched...

I am think... should I frog the socks (it's really no big deal, after all I am the Frog Princess!!!) 

I probably have enough to make a jacket or even a coat.. 

What should I do?

Does anyone (Sewbiz?????) know how I can figure out how much I have??

UGH!!!!! 

HELP!!!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello my friends. I have really messed up and do not know how to fix it. Just got a PM from -------. In it she says she will not send an angel package to the person she said she would. Or maybe I thought she was going to. Now how can I explain to all of you how bad this is. Not earth-shattering. Just bad because I actually thought I had it wrapped up. Any ideas I thought if you each sent a PM with the name of your partner. It looks like I still need an angel. I also got a PM last night with a name. I have sent the questionaire and am waiting for a reply. I know everyone does not frequent the board all the time. How sad!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I used file cards and wrote everything down. It used to work, but maybe not so good this time.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you need to wrap it up Knitgalore.. and don't worry.. I heard from some that they never received a package but at the same time, it was more important for them to send one out.. so I think you need to relax and do not worry so much..

Whoever gave you the information in time, should get a package anyone else is sheer out of luck.. that's what I think..

It's not the end of the world, you know!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you knitting. I do feel like giving up. I know that most of the angels will do what they agreed to. The rest will have to accept that they will not get a package. I certainly did the best I could. No Boo-Hoo here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, it's not the end of the world.. you did a GREAT job!!! There will always be people who aren't happy, it doesn't matter!!! We know that you did all you could for them all, and in truth, you didn't have to do anything!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Still waiting....and waiting. Almost done the gusset decreases.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well to keep you all up to date. "newknitter" received her angel package. I am proud of all who actually took part in the angel program. I thank you all for your support.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool! and the countdown begins!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers still flying to you all. I have 1/2 " to gusset start. I am so glad I didn't just quit.



Barbara Ann said:


> Still waiting....and waiting. Almost done the gusset decreases.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barb, at least you will have socks finished by the time she gets out!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't get the gauge right on a shawl I want to make my mom.. it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

This could be a long day for you, Barb. I hope Karen's husband is holding out alright. What is happening to the kids while you all are at the hospital with Karen?

Stay calm. God is hearing her name a lot today...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Doc just came out and said surgery went well. Can't see her for another hour or so. But feeling relief that it's over.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Their oldest daughter 15 is there and of course Uncle Mike and Poppy checking in on them. I don't expect to get home until late.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok chicks back to my sticks!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update.. We all have been thinking and praying for her throughout..

Good to know, it's over... whew!!! 

Now she can work to get back to her life!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all! 
Barb take care of yourself as well! I'm glad all is looking good I have been thinking of you and your family.

Sounds like everyone is busy with their socks, I got the heel turned last night and am half way through the gussett I have promised myself a trip to my Lys when it is done...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Alberta I think all the ladies should be grateful that you have been here to clean up the mess that others have caused, But knitting is right you need stop at some point or it will go on and on.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Has anyone seen this site before, some intersting ideas and some strange sites as well, my friend just sent me the link, she did say make a coffee it could take a while lol...

http://pinterest.com/all/?category=diy_crafts


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

tracy?? and the site is?????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

sorry I really am blonde!!!!!!!! Have added it.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No you haven't!! Blondie!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooops now I am the blond!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

look up!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, what great ideas.. I love the pic of the pic of the couple with the baby.. I am gonna save that for when it is needed so that I remember to set up a photo shoot just like that...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, got back and just want to say Barb, I hope everything goes well, for your sister and her family. I hope her hubby is a caring and loving person.

Stopped by my LYS, to exchange needles and happened to purchase Cascade yarns...Heritage..75% merino and 25 nylong...It is so soft. I can't wait. But hanve to finish what I am doing. Later my dear chicks. Bits


REMINDER: Project Runway tonight in the easty at 9:00PM.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

There are just lots and lots of Ideas that you can tweek.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, great yarn.. I love the colors they come in...Have a great time knitting them...

Project Runway!!! whoo hoo


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

our latest project runway ended a couple of weeks ago, the girls and I always watch it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Tracey...if that is the American project....don't tell us.

Knitting I got 20% off on that purchase...it was a splurge, but what the hey...you don't see u-hauls behind a hearse. Just kidding. Off to get ready for dinner. will check in later. Bits. Work on my sock in the am.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

No the Aussie one! we are seasons behind in the American one.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, well I will be good and not say anything till everyone has watched. Hopefully finish sock #1 this weekend and start #2. Hope it all works out.

Alberts sounds like you are doing well on your sock. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Barb, I pray that all around you there is peace..
Bits keep going with the socks!
Alberta, if people didnt get to you in the deadline, its thier problem...(and im not feeling guilty anymore!)

Missed you all today, but have been to the unit tonite and feel better for it! Traflagar parade on sunday!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks...dinner time. Will check in later. B


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey, did you get the silk sock yarn? I personally would hesitate to buy really soft yarn for socks. It seems like it would wear out faster and I want my socks to last as long as possible. If the yarn was made for socks, tho, it might be strong enough. I still feel you can't beat wool with some nylon.

Most sock yarns soften up after washing. Now that my Ranco socks are done, I can wash them and see how they "bloom"... and let you all know. I like the way they feel now, too, but I suspect they are going to bloom like crazy.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I got the Cascade yarn...74% merino wool and 25 nylon. So soft. Well, I will work on mine in the am...the light is better for knitting with that tiny yarn. Will talk later. Dinner time chicks. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

BIts brought Cascade Heritage.. but she didnt say what colors...

Any if anyone was worried.. I think I figured out my problem!!!

Off the knit...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

the colors are rusts, golds, tans, you know the colors of fall. Perfect for sock to wear in the fall.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Actually it is color 9965. Does that answer the ?. I don't know, I just loved it and the way it felt.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like perfect colors for the fall.. so you will have to knit them quick before winter sets in and then you will have to get winter colors!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Slow down you crazy woman...I am working as fast as I can. I have shelvwed the never-ending sweater until the mood strikes. I still have 3 zippered totes and 3 pillow cases to make before Christmas. Even though that is all I want to do (knit socks). There are those 2 months...deadly months...January and February where that is all you have to do ...read and knit. Bits And chat


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting, I must have missed something...what are you worried about?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, We will just have to send you winter color sock yarn,, and you will have to put the fall colors away till next year!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, what is winter color?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

See, even you guys, don't read all the pages..

I was trying to start my Mom's shawl.. and having the hardest time figuring out the amount of CO sts I needed.. All the tutorials start in the middle or even in the beginning but doesn't talk about how to figure out how much to cast on..

SO ... with the help of the math genius (DH) I figured it out.. 214 sts... 

It's enterlac.. never did that before.. but that's what she wants so off I go!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, what is winter color?


Whites, blues, the color of snow... before the animals and cars get to it...

Cool colors


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

While you are at it, tell me how many yards to knit a pair of knee socks? Bits

I saw one that said (size 5 shoe) she used 50 Gr. balls for each sock and used every bit. Who in the heck has size 5 feet? Little people...my grandchildren. I have the smallest foot in my family...8.5. Someone with a foot smaller than that...how can they stand up? Seems like they would fall over. Bitsey(now that I have insulted every living thing on the forum) That's right forgot about the shawl.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a friend, Carol, she is 5'3" tall and wears a size 4.5 shoe.. she is 63 years old.. she has the hardest time finding grown up shoes..

these sock yarns have upwards of 300 yards. i have half a skein left from the ones i made...half way up the leg.. that skein was 425 yards
'


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am only a half an inch taller. How does the poor woman stand up without falling over? Has she tried ordering her shoes? There are companies that special make shoes. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What? I have bad breath?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMAO! Bitsey I just got to reading the last post and i hit refresh and you asked if you had bad breath! I cracked up!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I keep running back and forth because I am watching projhect Runway..........getting worried. Do not want that little priss Josh to be chosen. And where did everyone go? Thank goodness you are here.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm here! Watching a show too... x factor. So far so good.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all... Have been pretending to be barb today... Drove my 15 yr old niece to finish up her last minute errands before being a homecoming maid tomorrow... Her dad had elective surgery that did not go textbook...& so he ended up staying in the hospital for an extra few days...

Hope you are all well & happily knitting.... OSG


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

oh my! Hi OSG. i hope he's ok. what is a homecoming maid?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> What? I have bad breath?


lol.. sorry was called to dinner....

She finds them.. not sure where.. I believe the better dept stores carry those sizes...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course, Josh is going to be one of the 3.. how else are we gonna watch the drama that is his life..

I wonder who he will introduce us to, when Tim goes to his house...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just know, that I will know before you know. The Project.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH yes.. Aren't you special!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am not so sure anymore.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What? whether you are special or not???

You'll always be special to me!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

whether Josh will be there....If he is there it is because of the drama. I have seen his designs. They suck!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm sitting here admiring the yarns Barbara sent.... 

Was watching xfactor. Nina you're going to like it! These people are so good. I can see why Simon left AI. Knowing what he knows was out there without the restrictions I'm surprised he stayed so long!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi city... Just got back... A homecoming maid is a girl nominated and voted by her class to represent that grade in a homecoming court. It is a very big deal for highschool girls... It is the biggest event of the school year... Also one of the senior maids will be elected queen.. The one with the most votes overall from the entire student body ( some schools only let the football players vote for queen.. Rules vary)

Again, very big deal to the girls down here...

So we had to get nails done and candy to throw to the parade goers.. 

Yes there is a parade, a float. An antique convertible to ride. A huge dress that had to be steamed..

And her mom was stuck at the hospitAl with her dad...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's about the money honey..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

what is about the money honey?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol... I'd say everything... No idea exactly what she meant


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Simon staying with AI for so long.. actually until the ratings started to drop


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

My mother is one of 8 siblings... They can have 8 different conversations going at once, and keep up with all of them... 

I struggle with that here on kp at times


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And by the way the little, I can't say. Off to my corner. In the morning chicks. Not a word came out of my mouth. Bitsey. In the morning my darlings.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nite bits... Hope you sleep warm in your new socks


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you southern...but they are not finished. By the way...where are your socks? Love you all. Night night. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bits... I am so glad we've met... You always mske me laugh out loud....(which gets my dh really curious & wondering if he needs to be jealous by the way..which leads to more giggles.... Nite all


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nite to all of you too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Actually it is color 9965. Does that answer the ?. I don't know, I just loved it and the way it felt.


I found it online:
http://www.wollbox.de/epages/61169902.sf/en_GB/?ViewObjectID=31458669&ViewAction=ViewProductDetailImage

Pretty sock yarn!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

nice yarn, good colors, good choice, bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i finally got my 2nd sock going. i'm on the 4th round of the k2 p2 (top).


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

great! keep going.. and post pix..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi I'm back! you probably didn't notice I was gone with the pages you have chatted through...
A friend and I took lunch over to another friends house as She had an artificial ligament attached to her hip and is not allowed to put weight on that leg for 3 months... n the way I went to Lys but was good only spent $6.95, Then stopped at a larger sewing/ craft/ homewares store and all their yarn was 1/2 price so did buy 4 balls for a baby cardigan. So much for waiting.......Oh and Knitting I stopped by the Italian bakery and got vanilla and pistachio canoli....soo goooood!! : :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

looks like i have missed you all :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope, I was watching Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

have you had a good day? I was just trying to decide what to have for dinner but first need a cup of tea.Did anyone here any more from Barb?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did you start your entralac? I did a sample piece it is fun to do many say addictive.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Knitting did you decide whether or not to frog your ugg's and make a jacket?


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh no, I think I found the fun place to be. I don't sleep well, so up looking at patterns and pictures. I need to get back into knitting. Since my husband passed can't seem to lock down to anything. I normally did chores we have a farm..then come in and clean and quilt. Night time on my bed watching TV and knitting. Then he got sick, and things changed completely. 

Rick pass 6 weeks ago, and I decided I would love a lap top to look at everything. It would help me when I was looking at a new stitch on youtube....so now I spend more time playing on here than knitting or quilting. 

I need some knitting buddies to kick me in the behind...to start something and finish it

Anyone up to the job???? Now don't make me cry please lol

FFM

Tamu


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

HiFFM there is always someone around here at the resort, we are all knitting socks together at the moment pull up a chair and tell us what you are working on?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

oooooo


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm still working on my socks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning ALL!! Happy Fridaaaaaaay! 

Barb 1 more day!!  Let us know how your sister is doing. How are you holding up? 

I hope today goes by quick and painless.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone drink white hot chocolate??? I found one that smells soooo yummy! It smells like cake batter.... lol Yes I love the bowl! You can keep the cake! =P


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

And that tea is delicious! Thank you Barbara =D


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all going to head to library, groceries then home. Hubby has baseball and nascar on the tube tonight...me knitting and diners. Bits

Barb, let us know how your sissie is going. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Right now with all I have to do and all I want to do.....the neverending sweater will go back into the closet....wait a minute, I think that I said that earlier....Oh good. I feel better about doing that. Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

If we put both our never ending sweaters together, do you think they could possibly grow on their own????? so sick of navy blue and then the never ending peach boleros.... i would have been 3/4 of the way there if she hadnt changed her mind and wanted 6 instead of 4! man...had to come away from lys today, they had some James c Brett twinkle and some fun fur and all i could think of was a hoodie made with the twinkle and edged with the fun fur for my neice! maybe next week, i have a HUGE check clearing on monday that was designated just for wool! i love my mom


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Probably, but like I said if I don't finish this for Brennan...well, Micheaux will get it when she is that age...let me see..ok, I have 7 years to finish it. What do you think? Bits


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have about 9 months and am nowhere near finishing the back yet alone the front sleeves and the yoke!

but im so sick of peach acrylic, i think i may just buy the twinkle and fun fur....i know they are both acrylic, but i know my sis will appreciate it  no one else in our family knits, which is why my mom always sends me monies to feed my habit 

just talking to my baby (dd no 2) and we decided we are going to cut fizzy pop down to 1 bottle a week each and drink squash for the rest of the week....then we need to approach her diet and smaller portions....she did a night walk at college last night and struggled...a year in the office has done nothing for her weight! she weighs more than me now 

i have been looking at the magic loop for socks...thinking it will have to wait until urghhh the peach is complete....3 more to go!

i think i earned the break the hoodie will give me  Shepherds pie for dinner with spring (or should that be fall) greens and carrots...no puddings!

going into the unit for a couple of hours to catch up on work...be back later.....

wow, i typed an essay!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Hello Firefightersmom.

Dissi, I REALLY think you need to just tell your sis that six peach boleros is turning into pure mental torture for you. GET OUT of that obligation. Just give her what you have (finish the current one) and let her choose the bestest, best friends to give them to, and find another gift for the rest. I'm sure she asked for those because she thought you could whip them out easily. You need to tell her that is not the case and it's killing your enjoyment of knitting. I know people who have actually burned out on knitting because of things like this, so _PROTECT YOUR KNITTING MOJO AT ALL COSTS!_


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I hope all is well with Karen and that Barb got home and got a good night's sleep... One more day to Rhinebeck for you two (you know who you are) and that will hopefully be a stress-free day for Barb, after all this worry about her sis.

City, you and Barb DONT FORGET TO TAKE PICTURES FOR US! Remember all the envious friends you left behind... LOL.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We will! I hope i can find my camera! Still looking.... i have an 8mp phone though. So pics should be nice and clear


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Ta Da! Finally got my son to take a pic of my socks on my feet. So here are my finished Ranco socks. Now I can wash them and tell you all if the yarn blooms. This is the Tuesday Morning yarn that a lot of us bought.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Dissi, i would go nuts if i had to do so many identical items.... you should suggest she or the daughter learn how to use a knitting machine? 

What's the unit?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooooh socks!!! Veeeeery pretty!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz...love those socks...they are fantastic. Now do you wash them or just dampen them and put in dryer for 5 minutes? Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, your socks look very nice.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Sorry I'm so late getting online. Geez I had a lot of reading to do to catch up!

Tania....TOMORROW!!!!!!
Bonnie, the socks look great. Tell me what you do to wash them.

I missed everyone.

Karen's surgery went well as you know. Karen is stressed right now of course. I kind of lost it last night when I finally got to go in and see her. To see your baby sister laying there will a missing leg..........God awful. It got me, I had to walk away for a moment while I had a good cry. It's rough just thinking about her. But it's done, and now is the time for healing. God willing it will be swift. I did not sleep well, had to turn my phone off as family and friends kept calling. I know they are concerned, but I was exhausted by the time I got home. Went right to bed. And of course the dreams were not pleasant. But I talked to Karen this morning and she thinks they will let her come back to the rehab here in Westfield tomorrow. So that is good, she'll be close again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I imagines it is hard to see your sister that way, but I know physically she will feel better without all of that poison in her, and plus if she is close to family and friends it will help. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, sewbiz...how do we make our socks bloom? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

She will be fine, this I'm sure, after all, she takes after ME!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz...love those socks...they are fantastic. Now do you wash them or just dampen them and put in dryer for 5 minutes? Bits


I run them through the wash cycle and then dry in the dryer. They can take it.

Thanks City and Maryrose! Maryrose, I'm glad you got your second sock going. Starting them is always the hardest part.

I have picked up the pair of socks I had in progress before our KAL... the sampler socks out of Opal yarn. I had one done and now I'm to the heel flap on the second one. I had left this pair languishing for over a year, just lost interest and went on to something else... I need to get them done, tho, because the colors are perfect to wear with jeans-- all kinds of blues and grays.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Barb,

I'm sure it was a nightmare to finally see your sis without a leg. Go ahead and cry with her, and then get up and move on. My mom used to say "time heals all wounds" and time will make this better. At least she will not be sick and she can go on with her life... just different. She is so blessed to have a family that loves and supports her, three great kids, a loving husband and all of you sisters! 

I know your heart hurts for her and it will be normal for all of you to grieve through this. That can't be rushed. I just hope you can forget it (somewhat!) for the weekend while you are at Rhinebeck, because you really need the change of scenery and something fun in your life after all the stress. Just enjoy your weekend... despite everything else. I know City will help you do that! It's too cool that you guys are getting to meet up... Wish I was going!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, it's nice to read the encouraging words for barbara ann's sister. i do wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

To make socks bloom, just wash them! Some yarns bloom more than others. The Araucania yarn doesn't feel that soft from the hank, but I can just tell from the feel of it that it's going to bloom-- fluff up and soften-- after washing.

I have some Opal socks that bloomed tremendously. It makes me wonder about the sampler socks I'm knitting. Maybe I'm wasting my time knitting tiny texture sts if they aren't going to show up well after blooming. Oh well, it's done. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

TRacy, Sorry, I started the entrelac right after I answered you and sat there for at least 2 hours doing the first row.. I am now at the first rectangle.. and then went to bed, it was after 1am.

About the socks versus jacket.. the socks are sitting on an easy chair waiting for a decision.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, good morning ladies..

Barb, it's good that things are starting to wrap up with Karen, You are on the home stretch.. Now rehab and then home, where she will pick up where she left off.. 

I just hope the kids and Gene are Ok.. It will be hard on the kids for a while. Stuff like this makes you realize that your parents aren't superheros and they can get really sick and hurt, and that's a big wakeup call on the way to growing up.. 

FIrefightermom.. (I hope I remembered the name right!) We are all here to push you back into knitting (if that is truly what you want to do) we suggest (except Bits) not push...(except Bits)  ! We are all in different stages of a Sock KAL and if you would like to join it.. Just grab the needles and yarn.. and if you need a pattern just ask.. top down toe up, it doesn't matter.. Just make it.. 

Sewbiz, I love your socks, the colors are great, gives me hope since I have Ranco from Tuesday's too.. 

So I started that entrelac.. OMG that first row was a dooozy... 210 stitchs and 21 triangles (a bunch of short rows) I am ready to start my rectangles. 
Bits, I can see this becoming the "never ending sweater".. 

Well, have to go read the rest of my emails... 

be back in about an hour.. Keep the seat warm for me, ladies!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, just popping back in for a short bit. I am so busy here at work, which is a true blessing! 

Nina, entrelac is something I want to try, but am scared to death of it!!!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

So, I was wondering, what is our next KAL going to be? Mittens? Fingerless gloves? I know we are not yet ready, but we can give it some thought! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What do you want it to be???? I make fingerless gloves all the time...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know. I don't want to be the one to decide. I've never made either. I don't think I'm ready for a full scale sweater. What pattern do you use for the fingerless gloves? I wanted to make some for my nieces and my daughter and step-daughter.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I make them up myself.. but have a couple of patterns I can send you..


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Mittens would be great... I think we all could think of someone we might want to give mittens to for Christmas... ??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

NIce idea.. mittens that cover the fingers... cool


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Ladies 

The work day is almost over!! I can't wait to get out of here. 

I want mittens! I've been wanting to make them for a while now. I want to use that berroco yarn i got the other day......


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There you go then... mittens..

Any particular pattern we should use? and when should we start.. 

Oh, we have to get Bits's ok...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

How about one of those mittens that you can flip up? those fingerless ones...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Like these......


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mittens it is. I'll leave the pattern up to you ladies. I'm along for the ride! 

Tania, you have my number ... right?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if I post pictures of beautiful yarn here tomorrow, how am I gonna know if you want it? Hmmmmmm This is gonna be tricky.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Ma'am!! 

I'm planning on leaving my house at 7am. My co-worker is meeting me in the Bronx. Then we're dropping off my daughter and son to mom's..... We're going to make a pit stop for breakfast at Cracker Barrell in Fishkill and then making it here. I'm hoping to be there around 10am. 

What time are you scheduled to arrive?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Waddya mean Barbara?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What mittens???????? I have to finish my first sock and then start my second and you guys want to start mittens? What are we going to make for Christmas presents? I thought socks. Now mittens? I cannot keep up. Well, you all go ahead, I have just gotten into socks and that is what I am going to do...Besides, I just bought all this frickin' sock yarn and now I have to buy new wool for mittens. I just can't keep up. I am going to go and hang out with Alberta. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You can use sock yarn for mittens or gloves. We can do gloves. You can use sock yarn for a lot of things  

Anything you all decide.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm up for the convertable mitts. I have a pattern for mitts with a cable down the front if anybody is interested.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ooh nice


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Go to creative knitting they have a newsletter they send me...don't know how to do a link, but there are mitten patterns, plus helpful hints on closing the hole. You have to read it. Seriously, you all go ahead, because I am into socks. Bits

I will see if hubby can help me do a link.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Is SewBiz going to be our leader> What are you gals going to look for? You must have somw idea in mind.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Yes Ma'am!!
> 
> I'm planning on leaving my house at 7am. My co-worker is meeting me in the Bronx. Then we're dropping off my daughter and son to mom's..... We're going to make a pit stop for breakfast at Cracker Barrell in Fishkill and then making it here. I'm hoping to be there around 10am.
> 
> What time are you scheduled to arrive?


I have no idea what time we are expected to arrive. That's why I want to make sure we have each other's number. I"ve got yours. Our bus is leaving Northampton at 7:00 sharp. Just keep your phone on and I will do the same!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> if I post pictures of beautiful yarn here tomorrow, how am I gonna know if you want it? Hmmmmmm This is gonna be tricky.


CALL!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

at the festival, I'm shopping yarn and gadgets!!

Bits, we haven't decided when to start the mittens. Might be when you are done your pair of socks. I'm still knitting socks too. Almost done the second pair and then have 3 more to do for my sisters and her daughters.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, he didn't know how. the email is [email protected]


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > if I post pictures of beautiful yarn here tomorrow, how am I gonna know if you want it? Hmmmmmm This is gonna be tricky.
> ...


Make sure you pm me if you want my phone number!! IF you don't already have it!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I like the idea of learning how to make small items, instead of sweaters......they last forever. (at least this one has) Maybe secretly I don't want to work on this sweater.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Go to creative knitting they have a newsletter they send me...don't know how to do a link, but there are mitten patterns, plus helpful hints on closing the hole. You have to read it. Seriously, you all go ahead, because I am into socks. Bits
> 
> I will see if hubby can help me do a link.


I got that too...

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2019&key=KDNL

Here is the link...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you. I think that probably is a helpful article. Ok, back to my sock.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits, try http:creativeknittingmagazine.com



Bitsey said:


> Ok, he didn't know how. the email is [email protected]


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Link is above Alberta...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry, didn't see it
. You just type faster than I do



knittingneedles said:


> Link is above Alberta...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, I am here still working on my socks. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Whenever I have a conversation on skype with someone I type so much faster than most of them.. I post more and more before they even get a chance to say hi...

and I like to be like cc cummings and not use caps or punctuation.. this way I can type faster!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits so am I but have put them down for a few as I had a problem with the heel flap. I had to frog and now have to figure how to pick up those tiny winy stitches. ARGGH!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Alberta, did you watch the youtube video on doing the heel? That really helps. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN that is how you do it. I have to look at the keyboard as I never learned to type. So sad!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

The baby I am holding in the avatar is nearly 1. I want to get another picture. She is so beautiful. And she will have a new little brother in November.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Loves babies.. Congrats to you Alberta..Next time have a pix that shows the baby's face!!!

I learned to type in HS on those big old typewriters.. they were so hard to punch down on the keys. When the selecta (?) first electric typewriter came out, I had to get used to barely pressing on the keys. (I was my dad's secretary for a number of years while I went to College, so had lots to type)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You should see me type in the dark!! There are little bumps on the F and J key and if you place your fingers correctly on the keyboard you will learn the right way to type.. and you will remember where each key is....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is where we all learned to type...Business school...typing, shorthand, english(writing business letters) and math. Bits.

After learning on a manuel....you still hit the keys hard to this day.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits, I will watch it again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Enough chatter...back to my sock.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, so true, I still have to lift my fingers sometimes.. 

GO back to your socks.. I am getting into this entrelac.. it's kinda fun.. will post pix later if you want to see...
once you get the idea, it's pretty easy...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

We type fast??? Have you seen how kids fly across the keyboard?

My son (31) has been on a computer since he is 6.. you can't even see his hands moving almost.. or what key he is hitting.

Once in HS we timed his typing and it was off the charts.. like 200 words a minute.. nuts... 

OK ok BIts.. going back to knitting.. talk later...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i WANT to see it. 
Both Bits socks and Knitting's entrelac sweater!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I tell you what I will post pictures of my sock, my new yarn, plus the doily from Maryrose on Sunday. How is that? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I tell you what I will post pictures of my sock, my new yarn, plus the doily from Maryrose on Sunday. How is that? Bits


ok, but I'm going to be stalking the forum looking for picture so don't let me down! I"m stalking you!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

City,

Im an administration officer at my local sea cadet unit....Its where i go and pretend to work 3 times a week lol


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i still have to show you all my sock. i still don't know how to put it on the forum. (sorry). i neeeed my hair colored & cut before i show my pic.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ask and yea shall receive!!

It's gonna be a shawl that looks like this...

But it will be knitted in the entrelac way...


__
https://flic.kr/p/4175633472


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

MOrning All!
Knitting that looks great! The colours are really nice.
City and Barb I am really excited for you both that you will get to meet up for a fun day!!! Barb glad all is going ok for your sister, hopefully it will be easier for her body to mend than fight the infection.
Mittens! I'm in


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbiz your socks are really nice, great colours! Bitsey I am really lookong forward to seeing your sock as well, and yours Maryrose.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I finished the heelo on my sock last night and am headed toward the toe. I decided to hace a break so I started a little girls cardi it has the most interesting knitted edge I really enjoyed knitting it I will have to remember these stitches.

Dissi I agree with the others don't loose you enjoyment of knitting because of peach boleros...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, you have to show us the edge...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Did I scare everyone but you away knitting?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

so what else is new? They usually disappear when I get on too!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

but it really is around 6PM (18:00) so probably dinner or driving home from work etc.. they will be around later, I am sure..

Bonnie had a batch of errands she said she had to do..

Bits is probably having her adult beverage, right about now...

City is dealing with her son and daughter.. probably dinner time..

Maryrose I am not sure..

OSG is AWOL

Barbara is finally getting some peace and quiet, I hope!!!

ANd there you have it...

And I am knitting in front of the comp at my desk..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Oh yes now I see the time on the side it is six pm, I will show you the edge I am working on.
I really did enjoy the little sample of entrelac that I did and had planned to do it months ago but got side tracked, the story of my life.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But for me, when your mom asks for something, you can't just say no.. especially if you can figure it out... 

Hopefully she will have years to enjoy it.. that's my big concern...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know, my mum has been gone nearly 16 years and you can't help but have a few if only's.I'm sure the fact that you put so much of your time and love into knitting makes it even more special for her.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

here are pic's


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

????????????????????????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

sorry I seem to post pic's the hard way. they are on previous post.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

my little bit of entrelac.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

love that color...

what kind of edge are u making?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You left me out. I am eating my homemade cream of broccoli soup and catching up on forum msgs.



knittingneedles said:


> but it really is around 6PM (18:00) so probably dinner or driving home from work etc.. they will be around later, I am sure..
> 
> Bonnie had a batch of errands she said she had to do..
> 
> ...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't know!! I just followed the pattern an this is what I got I actaully thought It was crocheted on after.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN I can't imagine how you do that. Looks so hard I am used to knitting in a row. Straight rows.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> You left me out. I am eating my homemade cream of broccoli soup and catching up on forum msgs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO SORRY!

I felt I was leaving someone out.... didn't mean too! Really I didn't!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Alberta it looks harder than it is, once you get going it all falls into place, I love the colours that knitting is using where they just gently change shade I'm not a fan when fifferent colours are used for each rectangle, makes it too busy.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> KN I can't imagine how you do that. Looks so hard I am used to knitting in a row. Straight rows.


I never did it before..

And it's really pretty easy after the first row.. (even that was easy after 10 triangles!)..

It's just basically short rows and then pick ups and k2tog..

so far.. we will see how it goes... It will become the never ending ruana (like the never ending sweater!!)..

I have to make it 48" wide and about 40" long so .. got a long long way to go!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://diligentmonster.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/entrelac-step-by-step-tutorial-for-beginners.pdf

I am using this to help me learn it..

These instructions are easy to follow....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The advantage of knitting a blanket is it keeps you warm while you knit.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Yum Alberta your soup sounds good!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> The advantage of knitting a blanket is it keeps you warm while you knit.


LOL.. so it does, as long as you aren't knitting it while its 110 outside... welcome to my world!!!

And Alberta, is that the cheese and broc recipe that has been going around (I think it's bits recipe??? or yours?? I can't remember!! blaming age again!!!)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think It was Maryrose..


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-35792-1.html

for info on a Canadian swap, an international swap, and a US swap. I hope she knows what she is getting into. My fingers were absolutely frozen. I do not want to get involved with a huge swap again.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Make sure you DON"T


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Just googled 110 that is 43 degrees celcius for us!!!!! That will be us in about 6 weeks!!! sydney rarely gets above the low to mid 30's but we get it about 10+ degrees more where we are in the Western Suburbs.
At your temp today of 110 I would be instide with A/c on and blinds tilted to keep out the heat. That is Christmas temps to us can't imagine what it is like to have a cold one.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What I love that she wrote, was I hope there is more interest than just 10 people!!!!

Just you wait!!! She will be bombarded!!!! There were 250 people for Sept!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-35792-1.html
> 
> for info on a Canadian swap, an international swap, and a US swap. I hope she knows what she is getting into. My fingers were absolutely frozen. I do not want to get involved with a huge swap again.


I don't think they know what they are in for!!!!! How long before people get confused?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't think it is the swap itself that is the problem it is when things don't get sent on time or people don't understand how it works its the sorting out the mess after.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, almost time for dinner. Can we post Maryrose's recipe for the soup? I have lost it. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay should someone warn her or just let her find out? Any one of those would be more than enough as we well know.



knittingneedles said:


> What I love that she wrote, was I hope there is more interest than just 10 people!!!!
> 
> Just you wait!!! She will be bombarded!!!! There were 250 people for Sept!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Let her learn, just like everyone else.. She seems like she would let people know if she gets overwhelmed....

She might think you are butting in when it's not your business..

Remember, no good deed goes unpunished!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Alberta how did you get involved in the other swap?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, I just swapped one month, then Tracy put hooknnssdler to help, and I sent a PM saying I would be glad to help/ HELP!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

All fixed Knitting disregard pm, I though maybe we had filled up the post and there are no pages left hahahaha Told you all I have no idea but the basics when it comes to comuters, DD no1 said I probably talked too much.....as usual... Cheeky thing!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You need to do what I do now Alberta, count to 10 and see if anyone voleenteers first lol.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I did a search for the soup in the search site. Couldn't find it. I don't use a recipe. I just make a roux and put in milk to thicken. Then put in the chopped broccoli and cheddar cheese . S &P to taste. Thats it. If you find Maryrose's recipe post it please.



Bitsey said:


> Hey, almost time for dinner. Can we post Maryrose's recipe for the soup? I have lost it. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

broccolli & cheese soup makes one small pot. 1/4 cup butter, 1 onion (i use green scallions), finely chopped, 1/4 cup flour, 3 cups milk, (or use skim, your choice), 2 cups chicken or vegtable stock (broth is okay), (i think chicken tastes better), dash salt (optional), pinch cayenne pepper, pinch nutmeg, 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, 1 pkg. frozen broccolli, thawed & drained. (what i do to the frozen broccoli, i boil it first, let cool, then cut into tiny pieces if it's broccoli spears). directions: In large pot, melt butter over low heat. add onion and saute til softened, sprinkle with flour & saute. gradually whisk in milk, stock (or broth), cayenne pepper & nutmeg. reduce heat and simmer, whisking til smooth & creamy, about 3 minutes. don't let this come to a big boil, just to get hot, add cheese, stirring til melted. add broccolli & cook, stirring,til heated thru. enjoy!


There you go it was in the August swap thread!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Pretty much the same as yours Alberta!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahhh...nice quiet dinner at home with Mike and Poppy. I made shrimp and scallops, Just pan seared, and orzo and peas in gorgonzola sauce. It was yummy!!!!! Mike and Poppy were licking their plates! Made me feel good.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Are you feeling more relaxed ready for tomorrow Barb.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so looking forward to meeting up with Tania tomorrow. I've already got my camera in my bag so I won't forget it!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hope the weather is good for you!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm beginning to relax a little. I spoke to Karen on the phone before I left work. She might be coming back to Westfield tomorrow which would be good. They (doc/nurses) have taken her off the iv meds already, just oral pain pills. Karen said because they won't let her come back yet if she is still on iv pain meds. So she told them to stop them. I would not have done that, I would be screaming give me more!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got the umbrella in the bag too! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Me too, besides when I had surgery last year the nurses told me that your body heals faster when it is not dealing with pain.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

At least her body can focus on mending and not fighting infection.

I guess even if the festival doesn't meet expectation you have the fun of meeting Tania.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

How long do you have to travel to get there?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have no idea. I'm taking the bus trip my LYS put together so I don't have to drive or park. My step-daughter Nicole is going too. Tania and I swapped phone numbers so we will be able to contact each other once there.

As for the festival, I've never been, so I really don't know what to expect. From what I've about it, it sounds awesome! I'm really hoping to find some treasures, which I'm sure I will. Made sure I had plenty of cash and my plastic is ready if need be! OMG! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe. I am sure I copied it, but have no idea where it is. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You are better to take too much than not enough I think......


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thank you for the recipe. I am sure I copied it, but have no idea where it is. Bits


Your welcome


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, there you go then...

And you know that everything on the internet is for all eternity. There is always room on the internet...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And now the girls are back!!!

That scallop and shrimp sounds awesome... 

I am hungry!!

I made General Tso's for tonight... 

with brussel sprouts and "bacon"


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bacon??????????Since when is bacon kosher????????????????????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a question..

Do you guys buy yarn online at all?

I was just wondering if yes, what are your favorite sites?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love chinese! General Tso's one of my favs and I love brussel sprouts. Never had them with bacon, but I know I would love it, I love bacon too!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never bought it online.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I am off to the wool sale again today , I wasn't smart enough to look for swap pressies yesterday also DD 1 wants to knit a DR Who scarf.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I brought some from numei and colormart ... I wanted cashmere and everyone had it for so much more money than numei, so I went with them..

It was really soft and yummy, but I had to use 2 strands together to make the baby blanket...

but it came out nice..

Anyone else?? Alberta, Tracy? Bonnie???? ever buy online?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I haven' bought on line yet!!!! But I am thinking about it the prices are good as yarn is very expensive here.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, what's up with Dr Who?? I never watched it.. is it worth watching?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good stuff in Lys is $8+++ a 50 gram ball at Bendigo mills it is $13 for 200g


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

People talk about Ice yarn .. a company in Turkey that makes copies of expensive yarns for very little money.. the shipping is suppose to be expensive but when you add it all up it still is less than real yarn.. I heard of people joining together to make large orders to cut down on the shipping costs.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Knitting I think they are out. Plus I have purchased wool at Joanns because I did not want to pay 25.00 a ball at my LYS.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It can be addictive depend on who is playing Dr Who I loved Tom Baker( with the scarf)special effects are so outdated and tacky they are funny. The new ones are pretty good too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I had a look on the ice site alot seem to use it. I still like to pick up and touch before I buy..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So, what happened with the Kosher bacon??????????????????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Is bacon a big no no..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is if you keep kosher. No foods from scavengers. Pigs, lobsters, crabs, shrimp...keep think what else.....in other words they are eating bits and pieces from the floor or bottom of the ocean. It goes back to ancient dietary laws...also those things would not keep back then. Now, I know Nina is going to correct me. Bits It has been a long time for me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the issue is that bacon is pork. But maybe Nina used turkey bacon? I don't know! LOL

I eat most everything. And by the way Bitsey, since the other night you said I should move to VA and go to the LYS with you and hang out fishing and crabbing....I can't get crab out of my head!! My local grocery store is going to have crab on sale this weekend and I'm getting it! I love crab.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The blue crab? Gosh, we just cleaned out the bait freezer and we are giving our neighbor tomorrow 2 doz. crabs to steam. They do not live on the water. Bits


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I had trainee last year who had the same rules but she was Seventh day Adventist, It was because these animals are scavengers just like you said Bitsey.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

We useed to catch Blue swimmers on holidays when we were kids, yum..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK GUYS.. enough guessing!!! lol.

BIts I love to read your explanations!!! lolololol! You really are adorable!!!

The bacon is vegan... so no meat in there at all

Now to what I eat!!!

Well, I used to eat everything and anything... shrimp (love it) BBQ spare ribs (love it more) Bacon (yummo) until I decided to go on this vegan kick (we will see how long I last!! Since I am a carnivore!!!)

But Kosher according to the BIBLE is as follows:

AN animal that chews it's cud and has a split hoof is kosher

Sea food must have fins and scales, which is why shell fish is a no no... 

The reason why Pigs are a huge no no.. because there is a parable in the bible that said that the pig was trying to make itself kosher by showing it's split hoof and hiding that it doesn't chew its cud.. So since the pig was so sneaky it makes it even worse.. 

Also you can't mix meat and milk.. so no pepperoni (ham anyway) on pizza, no cheeseburgers.. etc..

SO there it is...

But yum on the scallops and shrimp... and blue crab... damn!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just love crab. I love it in crab cakes, i love it in pasta, I love it just pulling it out of the shell and dipping in butter. I just love it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OK GUYS.. enough guessing!!! lol.
> 
> BIts I love to read your explanations!!! lolololol! You really are adorable!!!
> 
> ...


I just read this out to my daugters dd no 1 has studied Judaism this year at school DDno 2 will do it next year, Jess said about the split hoof that , that is why you can eat Girraffe!!! I'd like to see that steak on a plate.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I sure am glad I don't have to stick to kosher. I love mixing dairy and meat!
I didn't even know that was a no no. The pork I've heard about, but not the dairy and meat. 

I don't do well giving up food for anything. I don't do lent (not catholic) and I eat meat on Fridays. I guess I'm a true heathen.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, knitting. When we fix crab they are steam with Old Bay, I put them on a large tray to the table covered with newspaper and the kids have at it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Giraffe! I'll pass!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Am now getting a lecture about the jewish faith from DD no 1!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I love that..bits.. I have gone to restaurants up in Maine where they have paper newspapers on the picnic tables and bring a pail of crabs etc with boiled potatoes and dump it on the table and we all just go to town!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

But it was also because they were the scavengers and they ate garbage so it was unsafe to eat. But I eat it all. I have not tried clamari...I too often put that on a fish hook to catch fish. It smells.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Have to live in Virginia......Get a house on the Northern Neck and live on the water or actually only one of us has to.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

just like an old fashioned lobster bake! Yummy Yummy Yummy!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Got to go shopping now, will take 3 times as long as girls have decided to come too, think they can smell a free lunch. Good night all as most of you will be tucked up in bed when I get back, Have a great day with city tomorrow Barb. til later.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't do squid either. I just don't care for it. And I'm not eating octopus. Can't get my head around it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

trasara said:


> Got to go shopping now, will take 3 times as long as girls have decided to come too, think they can smell a free lunch. Good night all as most of you will be tucked up in bed when I get back, Have a great day with city tomorrow Barb. til later.


Enjoy your shopping and day with the girls. I will fill you in with the others about the festival.

Goodnight!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well that's the explanation for catfish.. but in reality catfish don't have fins and scales.. so in reality all scavengers don't have fins and scales.

Is a goat a scavenger?? 

cause we can eat goats.. they have a split hoof and chew their cuds..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I would like to taste it properly cooked. Don't want a plate...just a taste. In Spain, even children love octopus.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I like Goat.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Octopus.. ugh and calamari has to be made just perfect or its chewy like rubber!!! So I avoid that.. but give me shrimp scampi any day of the week!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goats, do not eat garbage. Years ago, in the south people would have slop pails for the pigs...dinner leftovers, stale bread...whatever...it was the garage. And shell fish eat off the bottom of the ocean as do catfish.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I love shrimp and scallops. I fix shrimp coated with olive oil and salt and pepper and put in the oven at 400degrees for ten minutes. They are wonderful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i;m not big on fresh water fish. Most fish I like is salt water. Halibut, cod, tilapia, flounder. Swordfish is ok. Although in Florida Mike and my brother caught a nice bass in Lake Tarpan. Bob's neighbor filleted it and I cooked it. It was really good.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Goats, do not eat garbage. Years ago, in the south people would have slop pails for the pigs...dinner leftovers, stale bread...whatever...it was the garage. And shell fish eat off the bottom of the ocean as do catfish.


Well, I just discussed with the rabbi and I stand corrected..

But I still think you are adorable!!!! Bits...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Boy it's fishy in here!! LOL 

Hola!! Tomorrow is almost here!!  YAY!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I like Goat.


Belize!!! Goat.. yum... I have had goat in Jamaica.. that was delis.. lots of bones.. but really really good.. Island food is yummy!

Barbara, will you please move already so that we can have a reunion on in Belize???


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going to bed in a few minutes. have a few stops before I actually get there. I told my friend 7 here so....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey, If I am wrong correct me......and I am no rabbi, but I will toast you with a shrimp. I wish I had some right now. Seriously tell me if I am wrong. Bits

PS where is sewbiz and alberta and city?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

lol anyone up for some jamaican oxtails?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Goodnight City. Sweet dreams and think of tomorrow and take pictures. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> lol anyone up for some jamaican oxtails?


Hell yeah! bring those oxtails on!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, city is right above you.. and going to bed.. She has a big day tomorrow.. Stinker that she is.. and Barbara too!!! I am so very jealous!!!! I wanna go too!

No idea where Alberta went... Sewbiz is around somewhere!!

I have to go have dinner shortly.. so I am leaving you too...

Be well guys ... and city and barb you better take tons and tons of pix... 

and don't forget to try signature needles, I want to know what's so special about them that they cost and arm and a leg. 

Have the best time ever!!!!!! You both deserve a day away!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just a few more hours Tania!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Is SewBiz going to be our leader> What are you gals going to look for? You must have somw idea in mind.


I don't think you guys need a leader... Mittens are super easy-- like big gauge socks without the heel, and shorter. They go really fast.

Those that want to keep knitting socks, keep knitting them. No need to switch gears. Some of you are just getting the hang of socks and it would be good to get more practice with them. Others of you are bored with them and looking for a new thing. Both are good! We can have a dual KAL...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yeah...sounds good to me. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Woohoo!! I'll be taking pictures of everything.... 

Hey Barbara... I'm scared to death of those big animals... llamas, horses... I won't be petting them just in case

I saw the previous years festivals and there are llamas and alpacas


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We're waiting for tinkerbell to finish... it's only the 100th time.... grrr Heaven forbid its not finished for her to go to bed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

they won't hurt you!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, the animals will not bother you. Take some carrots.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

They all like to be petted just don't put your hands in the mouths.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> I know, my mum has been gone nearly 16 years and you can't help but have a few if only's.I'm sure the fact that you put so much of your time and love into knitting makes it even more special for her.


I would LOVE to have my mom alive to knit for. I am about 10 pages behind you all, too. So much for a day out doing errands... :thumbdown:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know ladies.... those big eyes scare me lol 

Chicken is ME! =X Barbara, I'm driving and parking in their lot.. So I guess who ever gets there first calls.... I read somewhere that a lot of KPers were going to meet by the gate.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits I just got back on. I was so frustrated with socks..... I frogged all the way back to 4 needles. I was ready to quit, but said to myself "self, Bitsey is doing it so keep on keepin' on".



Bitsey said:


> Hey, If I am wrong correct me......and I am no rabbi, but I will toast you with a shrimp. I wish I had some right now. Seriously tell me if I am wrong. Bits
> 
> PS where is sewbiz and alberta and city?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

City girl. Have a wonderful day tomorrow and have a great day with Barb. She probably needs this after what she and family have gone through. Hope it is all as good as you have hoped it would be. Pics-pics-pics.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Alberta, I just could not get the 4 needles. That is why I went for a knitting lesson and was told they teach magic loop. Even that took me 2 tries and then I had to go back twice, but the last time, I got it. It is one circular needle you use it as two needles but you switch back and forth. Watch the youtube with the magic loop. I wish you were here and I could try, notice I said try to help you. I think sewbiz knows magic loop, don't think she likes it though. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Come on Alberta lets just keep plugging along. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok chicks with sticks. Time for me to get ready for bed too. I have to leave here about 6:00am. Want to stop and get a huge coffee for the road, and have to be at Webs by 6:45. 

So goodnight, and I will send pics during the day from my phone, and of course post more from the camera later.

Goodnight!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-35792-1.html
> 
> for info on a Canadian swap, an international swap, and a US swap. I hope she knows what she is getting into. My fingers were absolutely frozen. I do not want to get involved with a huge swap again.


Oh my gosh... she has no idea. LOL, LOL, LOL...!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What I love that she wrote, was I hope there is more interest than just 10 people!!!!
> 
> Just you wait!!! She will be bombarded!!!! There were 250 people for Sept!!!


Over 100 people jumped on board the MamaHen swap. Bet many of the same ones will join several swaps! What a mess in the making...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Okay should someone warn her or just let her find out? Any one of those would be more than enough as we well know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't say a word... :lol: They never listen, anyway.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> broccolli & cheese soup makes one small pot. 1/4 cup butter, 1 onion (i use green scallions), finely chopped, 1/4 cup flour, 3 cups milk, (or use skim, your choice), 2 cups chicken or vegtable stock (broth is okay), (i think chicken tastes better), dash salt (optional), pinch cayenne pepper, pinch nutmeg, 2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, 1 pkg. frozen broccolli, thawed & drained. (what i do to the frozen broccoli, i boil it first, let cool, then cut into tiny pieces if it's broccoli spears). directions: In large pot, melt butter over low heat. add onion and saute til softened, sprinkle with flour & saute. gradually whisk in milk, stock (or broth), cayenne pepper & nutmeg. reduce heat and simmer, whisking til smooth & creamy, about 3 minutes. don't let this come to a big boil, just to get hot, add cheese, stirring til melted. add broccolli & cook, stirring,til heated thru. enjoy!
> 
> There you go it was in the August swap thread!


I bookmarked it and put in the notes: Maryrose's broc soup, scroll all the way down.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I wouln't say a word either. I thought that there were so many splinter groups....the UK, the Aussies, the Canadians, where else.....I also thought there was one state one. I don't know but I frankly think it should just be ten to a swap. A knitting day tomorrow..no errands.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I have a question..
> 
> Do you guys buy yarn online at all?
> 
> I was just wondering if yes, what are your favorite sites?


I've bought mostly from Elann, Webs, Little Knits...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks, sewbiz. The only yarn I have purchased on line is from Joanns. Otherwise it is from my LYS. What is Elann? I have heard of WEBS...got a mailer from them once. Never heard about Little knits...tell me about them.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Well that's the explanation for catfish.. but in reality catfish don't have fins and scales.. so in reality all scavengers don't have fins and scales.
> 
> Is a goat a scavenger??
> 
> cause we can eat goats.. they have a split hoof and chew their cuds..


I couldn't make it without my catfish. But there's a big dif between wild river ones (scavengers and bottom feeders) and farm raised, grain fed ones like they sell in restaurants and grocery stores.

Octopus is rubbery. Calmari too.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have bought from Smileys. Other than that locally.



Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question..
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I like Goat.
> ...


I ate goat in Hawaii. The Philipinos cooked it a lot.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, I am going to have to investigate all these places you girls purchase from.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't llamas spit? or is it alpacas?

One of them do.. so don't get too close or piss them off!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Camels spit..I don't know...goggle it. You have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

No, I do not want to eat goat....only meat I eat is hamburger, chicken, fish. That is it. Do not eat steak or roasts...makes me shiver.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a guanaco (Lama guanicoe). Guanacos, as well as llamas, alpacas and vicuñas (pronounced vee-coo-nya) are the South American relatives of camels. 
Spitting is part of their normal behavior (social relationships). I guess they might consider us humans as part of their herd, because I've been spit on by a few, at the local zoo. They throw a yucky combination of slimy saliva and whatever grasses they were munching at the time. Argh.
Luckily not all of them do it...
4 years ago


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a quote from Google.. not me!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i read your chats. i'm looking forward to trhanksgiving turkey, and the food that goes with it. and i'll be cooking all that myself. i'm doing good on my 2nd sock. i got thru the hard part of starting it.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

whew!!!! so many pages...by the time i get home and read thru them to catch up... you all go to bed!


so here i go...

maryrose's soup is THE BEST!

still praying for everyone, esp'lly karen

mittons are a favorite of mine

still green with envy over the shoppers

and as for the swap...."those who forget what has gone on before are doomed to repeat it"...(or some quote very close to that...meaning is the same)


and i grew up in cajun country...we eat anything...just cover it with hotsauce, or fry it, or both

nite all....i don't get to go yarn shopping tomorrow..i have to go prevent my hubby from spending too much on showpigs.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Gonna watch Project runway.. see ya later.. have a good night everyone who is going to sleep soon!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Thanks, sewbiz. The only yarn I have purchased on line is from Joanns. Otherwise it is from my LYS. What is Elann? I have heard of WEBS...got a mailer from them once. Never heard about Little knits...tell me about them.


Elann sells closeout name brand yarn, but about 6 years ago or so they started selling their own brand yarn, too. Very nice stuff and cheap. The shipping isn't cheap, tho, so I don't order that often. http://www.elann.com/Commerce.Web/

Little Knits is a great closeout site. I think I've mentioned it before as a source for sock yarns, cheap. They have great sale prices all the time, but the color selection is limited, and sometimes the quantity is too. You should look there! Get on their e-mailing list, too. http://www.littleknits.com/

WEBs is where Barb goes for her classes. They have everything! Both regular price stuff and sale stuff.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm glad you all like the broc.-cheese soup. that recipe was from a healthy cookbook my son bought off the internet.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thanks sewbiz I amde those sites favorites. 

Hey Maryrose, my family loves thanksgiving too. I can not stand the food...brown and tan.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Going to sit in my chair for a while...check in later chicks. Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, you made me laugh. oh well, everyone has different taste in food.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well Chicks and chiclets I am heading to my chair for a bit then on to bed. In the AM dear friends...and A toast to the needles. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey, you sound like a very different knitter now that the light bulb of sock knitting has gone on. You sound much more confident, and certainly more into it. As seen by how many times you say "going to my chair and my sock". I love it. I had lots of confidence when we began. Now it is a struggle. But I keep on keepin' on. Have a great day. Our buddies are likely well on the way, with butterflies at the thought of the show, and meeting up with other KPers. But especially city and Barb meeting. We are not supposed to be jealous but.........
Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Still on the bus. I want to yell...ARE WE THERE YET????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You go girl. And just have fun today. You deserve it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, have fun, keep knitting, and take pictures. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like it's just you and me, kid!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The three of us. After lunch going to make an apple cobbler. Try anyway, always took the easy way out and made a crisp. But will dive in today. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok what's the difference between a cobbler, crisp, crumble and there is one more. can't remember...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, just so 3's not a crowd. So I know what Bits is going to do this day. What about you Knit?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

A cobbler has more dough.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I think a cobbler has like a cake texture. NOT SURe!!



knittingneedles said:


> Ok what's the difference between a cobbler, crisp, crumble and there is one more. can't remember...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't have a clue yet.. still too early...

definitely going to try to make a dent in this entrelac shawl.. I have yet to finish the second round...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I know where I wish I was!!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

As do we all. Bet we all wish the same.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok what's the difference between a cobbler, crisp, crumble and there is one more. can't remember...


The region you are in... Names vary by location at least in the south... Have seen cobbler used for fruit pie type with thin pie crusts with or without dumplings inside to more cake like versions


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We are here!!!!!  Woohooo!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We are here!!! Haha


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Have a great day and we are with you in spirit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WHOOO HOOO!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I made them my wallpaper.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Did u guys see this






well done, just a little scary!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Laughed so hard. Where did you find that? I know youtube, buy how did you know about it?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I have seen that. It is funny. Love that they met. That is so cool. We have to figure out how to make an album for our group for the each of us. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, finished lunch and before that had to clean the bait freezer...yuck. Now have to go to the dock and help hubby get all those crabs to take to a neighbor. After that my cobbler and then knitting. I think I got more knitting done when I worked...no one bothered me on the weekends. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Alberta, it was a post on KP. Just wasn't sure if you all saw it and didn't want you to miss it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, finished lunch and before that had to clean the bait freezer...yuck. Now have to go to the dock and help hubby get all those crabs to take to a neighbor. After that my cobbler and then knitting. I think I got more knitting done when I worked...no one bothered me on the weekends. Bits


I think you have the priorities wrong..

It should be knit, husband cleans bait freeze, knit, husband gets crabs to neighbor, knit, husband bakes or buys cobbler, knit...

don't you think????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Made my day. I don' tknow how I missed it. Laughed myself silly. 
Am I getting that bad?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah!!



knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, chicks, finished lunch and before that had to clean the bait freezer...yuck. Now have to go to the dock and help hubby get all those crabs to take to a neighbor. After that my cobbler and then knitting. I think I got more knitting done when I worked...no one bothered me on the weekends. Bits
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Right....what is that old saying my mother used to say when we wanted something? Oh, yes...well you wish in one hand and spit in the other and see which one gets filled first. That is what happens with the bait freezer. Bitsey...Ok, enough fun, crabs are gone for the year...the bait is gone. Actually crabs will be here until november. But I am done with them. Now to the cobbler. Let you know. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Did u guys see this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's been out for years. New knitters will find it and start it circulating again. I find it really creepy... Don't you wish your knitting grew 6" for every st taken? LOL.

I loved the picture of Barb and Tania... They will have a great time today.

I cleaned my house-- the downstairs, anyway, the entire downstairs. I feel a little better now.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

well good for you!!!

I bet they are having a blast...

supposedly, late last night I read a post that the women who are going from KP are all gonna wear green ribbons so I txt barb earlier to keep eyes open for green ribbons and say hello..

I really wish I was there.. one of my favorite book authors is there.. Mason and Dixon.. the ones who do the log cabin blanket .. I love they way they write.. so fun!!
and the girls get to try signature needles.. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about.. $40 a pair.. ouch...

and also flat needles or square ones.. I really want to try those too...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

We sure are quiet today. Usually by now we have pages and pages.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, my fruit is cooking. be bqack later. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, everything is in the cassarole dish waiting for the oven....one more of these and I would say that is a pair of pearl earrings. Or at least a healthy trip to the LYS. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, chicks, everything is in the cassarole dish waiting for the oven....one more of these and I would say that is a pair of pearl earrings. Or at least a healthy trip to the LYS. Bits


Too funny, Bits.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I can't believe how complicated this was. I had to make fluffy biscuit dough...let that rest. Then cut up the fruit and cook it with sugar and butter and a tablespoon of flour. Then put the biscuit dough in the bottom of casserole pour in the fruit and dot with butter and sugar. All of this to get rid of five apples...I also added 2 cups of blueberries. Earrings!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, it is in the oven. I am sitting my fanny down. I have not knitted a stitch today. Tomorrow I was going to start cutting out a tote for one of the grandaughters. I thought I was retired?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey... what do you guys make of this? This woman has been selling like crazy out of the classifieds section, pages and pages of posts, always with some story about "Mom" and how she bought the yarn on some whim. Sounds pretty contrived... Now look at this one. It's the current Araucania Ranco sock yarn that sells for $5.99 at Tuesdays, and the Tuesday Morning price tag is even visible on the yarn!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-36195-1.html#587857


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

S-C-A-M... Why the "Mom" stories?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i hope everyone is doing well. i have a cobbler recipe from my aunt. i'm knitting my sock. will show it soon as my son will help me. nice to see a picture of the ladies.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WHat a scam!!!

Time to tell the ADMIN????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Don't you think most of her stuff looks like what we've seen at Tuesdays? Is she just buying to resell here?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out what I wrote.. go back to the link and see my post to her!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

She is just a reseller.. Are resellers allowed on this site???

ALL her posts are sell posts...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, you make nice totes. that is something i do not know how to do. i just bought blue gingham print material to sew a very easy curtains for my kitchen. i got a great deal, 6 yrds. only came out to $9.00. i wouldn't have gotten that deal at joann's. i see walmart got their material/sewing dept. back in wilkes-barre, PA. i only know how to sew very easy stuff, such as an apron to wear when i'm cooking.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Don't forget Maryrose to measure your windows and do it twice so you are sure. Ansd wash your fabric. Otherwise when your curtains are dirty and you wash them they will have shrunk.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey you two, I almost fell off my chair when I read your posts. Maybe I should run over there and make a comment. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> She is just a reseller.. Are resellers allowed on this site???
> 
> ALL her posts are sell posts...


In that case would you complain to the Admin. please? I bother him all the time with copyright complaints...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

My dh has lost his mind... Our crate will hold 3 pigs... He has bought 5...& we still don't have a working washing machine ... Oh I am definitely going to get an additional washing machine before this trip is done.. He is STILL bidding...ugh!!!!

(good catch on the scammer ladies...)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, well, mombr4 is on there now wanting to know what a Tuesday morning is. She is another one who sells all of the time. What out for her.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

SBG,
Speaking of copyrights I saw a post last night for Grandma
s best booties. Something like that. Well an answer: " you can't have page 2. I don't know how Ravelry could have it on their site. It is my pattern and it is in a book I published." Wow!! Some people either don't know or don't care. But I found a LYS very near me because of those posts.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southerngal...get out your credit card and go to sears and get the washer. Or else lease his clothes in a heap on the floor. Soon enough he will run out of clothes. The pigs are his problem.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Well, well, mombr4 is on there now wanting to know what a Tuesday morning is. She is another one who sells all of the time. What out for her.


You'd think they'd be smart enough to come back as someone else ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > She is just a reseller.. Are resellers allowed on this site???
> ...


Sure why not.. I have become a pain too!!! lol


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol... When you live where we do... Someone has to get it in the house and install it... Don't worry it's in the works... You can't do 4h as a single dad, and he knows it... Too much work without my help, lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sometyimes sears has a sale with delivery and install free.

Knitting I almost asked if her mom passed away after buying the yarn two weeks ago.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I already did!!!! lol and I told the admin... Told them we were being good cops..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OSG You must get seriously dirty with pigs etc around!!! How do you live without a washing machine???


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol not me... I just buy the showclothes, take photos, keep up with ribbons and trophies .... And do the laundry...and yes enough is enough, but part has to come from Japan... So looks like I will end up with two soon


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

But seriously... If pigs produced yarn fiber....FIVE??? That's a lot of yarn money


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah yes, but they don't do they??? Is there a way you can shear them? the pink color would be lovely!!! lol...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So what did you guys do??? Leave me in the lurch???? Hello, back me up here!! HELP???!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, it is in the oven. I am sitting my fanny down. I have not knitted a stitch today. Tomorrow I was going to start cutting out a tote for one of the grandaughters. I thought I was retired?


Hey, did you know you can't say "fanny" in the UK? It's a very nasty word for something "other" than what we refer to... They get offended.

(Right, Dissi?)


----------



## luciapou (Jul 26, 2011)

Did someone say spa?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So what did you guys do??? Leave me in the lurch???? Hello, back me up here!! HELP???!!!!


Sorry, I went out for a run and afterwards got caught up in picking up trash on the road that my pig neighbors throw out. I'm back now but hubby is wanting his hair cut: All two of them, :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Poor hubby. He used to have such gorgeous thick hair, to die for!

Be back in two minutes after I cut his hair! :-D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey???... Pig neighbors??? We just smell up the place, we don't litter, lol!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

oh God, ladies... pigs??? So OSG now you have 5 pigs total??

What else do you have???

The pigs are just show pigs, right? Not bacon!!! RIGHT???


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Have we heard anything more from the happy travellers?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> oh God, ladies... pigs??? So OSG now you have 5 pigs total??
> 
> What else do you have???
> 
> The pigs are just show pigs, right? Not bacon!!! RIGHT???


Just pretty (yeah right) pampered pets that prance in front of judges in a ring

Spoiled rotten pampered pets...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it is in the oven. I am sitting my fanny down. I have not knitted a stitch today. Tomorrow I was going to start cutting out a tote for one of the grandaughters. I thought I was retired?
> ...


I did chuckle at this bitsey if you lived in Aus you wouldn't say it quite like that hahahaha

Good morning all, sounds like you have been keeping yourself busy... Bitsey your cobbler sounds great will you have it with custard or ice cream?

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

luciapou said:


> Did someone say spa?


I'm sorry, but it always makes me laugh to see posts like this.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> oh God, ladies... pigs??? So OSG now you have 5 pigs total??
> 
> What else do you have???
> 
> The pigs are just show pigs, right? Not bacon!!! RIGHT???


Don't forget to count my neighbors! I know the guy is going to die young from all the gross fast food wrappers he drops. He eats terribly... He'll have a quadruple bypass before he's 40.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> luciapou said:
> 
> 
> > Did someone say spa?
> ...


I know they just read the first post and there comment pops uo 300+ pages later


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

City and Barb have been very quiet!!! They must be having too good a time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > oh God, ladies... pigs??? So OSG now you have 5 pigs total??
> ...


I'd have to spoil them too... they are so cute. "You pigs, GIT..." (Gus, in Lonesome Dove.)

I think I'd put tutus on my pigs and take them out for a walk on a leash. Maybe at Pet Smart. That would show those snotty dog owners...


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont get offended by the word, i know people who do tho, I get upset by the c word! There are no circumstances where I would curse with that word!

I did laugh out loud when I first heard a bumbag called a fanny pack tho.....as you can imagine, a fanny pack here would be something sanitary! lol


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

pigs in tutu's that just too cute...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> City and Barb have been very quiet!!! They must be having too good a time.


You know it!! I sure wouldn't stop my yarn frenzy to check in with us back at the Resort! There's tomorrow for that! I did love seeing their picture, tho.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

dissi said:


> I dont get offended by the word, i know people who do tho, I get upset by the c word! There are no circumstances where I would curse with that word!
> 
> I did laugh out loud when I first heard a bumbag called a fanny pack tho.....as you can imagine, a fanny pack here would be something sanitary! lol


It is the same here Dissi! I try not to swear I hate it.
Fanny isn't a bad one it just has a totally different meaning here.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I know! they looked so excited to see each other I wondered how many other KP people they came across?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbiz, since someone suggested mittens yesterday I was thinking I would do some as christmas pressies to send to the Uk, Not having made them what is better 4ply( sock wool) or something thicker like our 8ply? Is it easier to use Dpns or circular?


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

The picture made me wish I was coming to the east coast in the spring  but alas family all live west coast! I can however give any ladies a great tip for tanning if you are in the San Martin/Gilroy part of Cali...

http://australiantanningcompany.com/

My little sisters business, but it wont get you a discount lol, she can sell ice to eskimos!

She's the one Im knitting the boleros for...another one nearly ready for bands....half way there! three in 17 days isnt too bad is it? I have done one in each size so far....

check clears in the bank on Monday.....watch out LYS...I did warn the owner I would be taking up residence lol..DS's 22nd birthday too on Monday, taking him for lunch on his break from college...

soon be time for sleep, i may just go cast on this sleeve before bed tho, so its waiting for me in the morning..

Night chicks with sticks xxx


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbiz, since someone suggested mittens yesterday I was thinking I would do some as christmas pressies to send to the Uk, Not having made them what is better 4ply( sock wool) or something thicker like our 8ply? Is it easier to use Dpns or circular?


Sock yarn is going to be thin, but you could do them double, and shove one part inside the other. I would just use the heavier yarn, myself. It knits up a lot faster, too. There is also the technique of "thrumming" where you knit in tufts of unspun roving, and it makes the mittens really insulated. That's good for a super-cold climate.

I like to make mine with dpns, but you can use circs, the same way you would for socks.

Below are some I designed for some handspun yarn I traded another Etsy seller for. She wanted one of my project bags, so I traded her for some of her handspun. The yarn is super gorgeous-- the picture doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> The picture made me wish I was coming to the east coast in the spring  but alas family all live west coast! I can however give any ladies a great tip for tanning if you are in the San Martin/Gilroy part of Cali...
> 
> http://australiantanningcompany.com/
> 
> ...


Night Dissi! I have a son about to turn 22, too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The mittens look lovely and soft! I saw some unspun roving yesterday at the shops and wondered what it was for.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> The mittens look lovely and soft! I saw some unspun roving yesterday at the shops and wondered what it was for.


These are not thrummed... Just knit.

You can use the thrumming technique for really warm slippers, too. They will make your feet sweat even on a cold night.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I think you are right sock yarn will be too thin I will look for an 8ply pattern, I think I have some saved in my favourite file, now that I have mastered Dpns I really enjoy using them.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I got the back done on the little pink cardigan yesterday and got the nicest button for it at the Lys They have such nice buttons the lady that owns it has a very plain cardigan with all different buttons it is very effective.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

dissi said:


> http://australiantanningcompany.com/
> 
> My little sisters business, but it wont get you a discount lol, she can sell ice to eskimos!


I'm sure that's a booming business, but not for me. I don't do tanning beds. I get my brown outside.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I don't go brown just white to red and back to white!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI guys, just watched Colombina the movie.. it was good!

THe guys should be home within the hour I think.

I can't wait to see the pix...

OSG ever put tutus on your pigs, like Bon suggests??? How cute would that pix be??

Is there a spa????

WHat is Thrumm???? What does it look like? DUH, Google!!! Forgot.. Google is your friend!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Talking of tans made me think of DH last week he found out that he is deficient in Vitamin D, You would think that would be impossible in Aus but as he works inside from morning to late afternoon he isn't in the sun much but also on weekends when he plays golf or works in the yard he is smoothered in Sun screen that stops you absorbing the vit D as he has had a skin cancer removed so you really can't win...Now it comes from a bottle.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

All he has to do.. (I had the same problem) is go out side when he takes a break.. for 10 minutes.. thats all you need.. when he drinks his morning coffee or whatever.. 10 minutes...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> dissi said:
> 
> 
> > http://australiantanningcompany.com/
> ...


I never understood tanning salons in areas that have tons of sun.. what's the point?

Arizona has tons of tanning salons but they also have over 320 days of straight sun.. so why pay for a tan when you just need to spend time outside????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

That's what I said go for a quick walk at lunch haha could drop a few kgs too.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

The only tan I will ever have on my legs would have to be sprayed on but I would rather be white than orange, some of the young girls at DD formal a couple of years ago looked like umpa lumpas from Willie Wonka.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> The only tan I will ever have on my legs would have to be sprayed on but I would rather be white than orange, some of the young girls at DD formal a couple of years ago looked like umpa lumpas from Willie Wonka.... :lol: :lol:


UMPA LUMPA dippty do....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

They don't have an emotican that is rolling on the floor!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > The only tan I will ever have on my legs would have to be sprayed on but I would rather be white than orange, some of the young girls at DD formal a couple of years ago looked like umpa lumpas from Willie Wonka.... :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's DOOpity do...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My legs are so white that they are turning blue according to DD 1&2 and DH. So I am really scared that spray tans would look really freaky on me :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Cool movie first one better than remake although remake story is true to the book.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So what does blue and orange make?

And sewbiz,, I stand corrected !!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

One freaky set of legs!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ROLFLMAO!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> The only tan I will ever have on my legs would have to be sprayed on but I would rather be white than orange, some of the young girls at DD formal a couple of years ago looked like umpa lumpas from Willie Wonka.... :lol: :lol:


At bodybuilding competitions the contestants all have to use a lot of bronzer or spray tan to show their muscles off. When you walk up to them close, they are just glowing ORANGE. Total, muscle bound, taller Oompa Loompas...

I get my tan from standing in the pool for water aerobics classes. Just two hours a week will get me SO brown I don't even want that much! (I have olive skin, the Russian side of me.) Funny thing, you wouldn't think my legs would tan, but they tan right through the water! I wear those little boy cut trunks (nice and modest for teaching) and I get a line across the hip in a heartbeat. When this year's pool season came, I still had that tan line from last year left. But tanning beds scare me. They are always finding out new things about them, and usually it's that they are more of a risk than previously thought. (Whatever that means!)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hilarious, now I'm seeing a banner ad for a spray tanning product! See it? I was wondering how long it would take...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry Dissi. I guess we aren't teen and 20 somethings anymore..

Remember when we used reflectors and baby oil to get a tan???? 

How nuts were we then???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Me too.. spray tan ads...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I just had to go to the urban dictionary to work that one out, too embarrassed to ask DD as they roll their eyes at me...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Now tanning beds for the home!!! OUCH... just play russian roulette...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Youngest DD only has to go to the pool for a couple of hours and she is really brown.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You can imagine me on the beach , beautiful white sand, stunning blue skys and they can pick my white body out from the space shuttle,anyone nearby needs to make sure their sunglasses are on....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You don't burn??? 

I have olive skin.. (eastern european parents) so I get brown... but have had the pleasure of a basel cell already... so i try to stay out of the sun.. Try that in Arizona!!! Right!! 100 degrees in the shade!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

yes, bright red like a lobster. When we were teenagers DH family(beach people)used to take me to the beach I would be the one under the umbrella with 30+ sunscreen,hat.sarong and towel over me, sunglasses, following the shade reading a book while everone else were baking themselves.
In high school my girlfriends used to use baby oil and vinegar to try and get a tan. Don't think they achieved much of a tan but the oil would cook them up and the vinegar adds flavour.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you have big shady trees in Arizona or is it hard for things to grow in the heat?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey with that baby oil and in the Americas always a drop of iodine. My Sis should to do it...fry like a pieced of meat.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi Bitsey.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Looks like City is back.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey with that baby oil and in the Americas always a drop of iodine. My Sis should to do it...fry like a pieced of meat.


Ouch!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where is City? I do not see her little voice on here.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

She is probably dead on her feet. Maybe hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dear Alberta...how is your sock? My sock only got two rows done, between the crabs, cleaning the bait freezer, laundry, lunch, making an apple cobbler, sitting with hubby for an hour, then dinner. Wow, I am tired. I am now in my flannels sitting at the keyboard. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

A shade tree??? 

Have you been to the desert in Australia??? Same thing.. We are lucky if we find a scrub bush... Of course there are manicured landscaping but no one has grass.. it's all rock and cactus... If they have grass it's usually fake..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey chicks, It is just about dinner time for you Nina...I am going to sit for a moment after my major dinner fixing. Tomorrow he will get a tuna sandwich...works for me. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How long was the drive for City?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe, and she will correct me if I am wrong.. about an hour possible hour and half... if she lives where I think she lives...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I have to cool down......hour and a half...not too bad a drive. Gosh, how long did that take Barb...must have been several hours. She is in Mass right?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

3 hours.. on a bus...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Three hours....no that would have been a night at the Hilton with dinner and cocktails. Works for me.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> So what does blue and orange make?
> 
> And sewbiz,, I stand corrected !!!!


Actually, upon reflection, I believe it's "Doompity, do..." We wouldn't want to mess it up, now... :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> You can imagine me on the beach , beautiful white sand, stunning blue skys and they can pick my white body out from the space shuttle,anyone nearby needs to make sure their sunglasses are on....


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Three hours....no that would have been a night at the Hilton with dinner and cocktails. Works for me.


I like this!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey buddies, what do you think of this combo of fabrics for a quilt? In something like the BentoBox design? http://crazymomquilts.blogspot.com/2009/05/bento-box-quilt.html

The strips on the left were made to go together (a collection) and the rest I pulled from my stash to compliment and 'add to' the others...

Like, or not?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > So what does blue and orange make?
> ...


You are a perfectionist aren't you? lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's not knitting, but I did post a mitten today. It evens out...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > knittingneedles said:
> ...


Just love to play! I'm inviting you all in on the creative process! Over on the quilting board the know-it-alls would be chiming in which of my fabrics needed to be pulled because it didn't "go" with the others... They can be such poops.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

well i like it a lot!...(the material for the quilt)

hey sewbiz..do you know of anywhere i could take sewing lessons in the jackson area?

i don't want to try to become a pro at this point...but i would like to at least be able to make simple alterations...

having a teenager is busting my clothes budget these days...

she is long waisted...and actually has a tiny waistline, so fitting her is difficult...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sock sort of had a vacation today. I am not feeling very well. Sore throat, cough. Maybe tomorrow. I was cold all day. Finally turned heat on.Hope I feel better tomorrow. Thanks for asking.



Bitsey said:


> Dear Alberta...how is your sock? My sock only got two rows done, between the crabs, cleaning the bait freezer, laundry, lunch, making an apple cobbler, sitting with hubby for an hour, then dinner. Wow, I am tired. I am now in my flannels sitting at the keyboard. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

The fabrics are gorgeous...

and they work great together... and it doesn't matter what anyone says... 

that is what is called designing.. .doing your own thing..

You know this, Bon, we don't have to tell you!!!

no one thought that pink and red go together, but they look great together...

whatever works in nature works in fabric!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> well i like it a lot!...(the material for the quilt)
> 
> hey sewbiz..do you know of anywhere i could take sewing lessons in the jackson area?
> 
> ...


I know that Continental Sewing Center offers sewing lessons. The Bernina Store is more quilting-oriented, so I don't know about them teaching you alterations. But Continental does. Other than that, maybe through a county extension program?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sock sort of had a vacation today. I am not feeling very well. Sore throat, cough. Maybe tomorrow. I was cold all day. Finally turned heat on.Hope I feel better tomorrow. Thanks for asking.


Oh no... hope you aren't coming down with something. Be sure you get your sleep so your body is strong enough to fight it. No sugar, either, til you feel better. Dr. Bonnie has spoken! Do you have any nice hot tea you can sip? Just the thought makes me want to go make some... I'll sip with you from afar...

Oh, caffeine free, of course, so we can sleep.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

may c heck into it...depends on how much time i have next summer break....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Southern, it is worth knowing how to sew, if for no other reason than to do mending, fixing hems, etc. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes I do. It came inone od my swaps. Lemon. Very good. But tea is a diuretic and I will be up every 2 hours all night. But it might help my sore throat.



Sewbizgirl said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Sock sort of had a vacation today. I am not feeling very well. Sore throat, cough. Maybe tomorrow. I was cold all day. Finally turned heat on.Hope I feel better tomorrow. Thanks for asking.
> ...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Southern, it is worth knowing how to sew, if for no other reason than to do mending, fixing hems, etc. Bits


oh i agree :thumbup: just need the time to learn, which i may have now that the dd is legal to drive herself and her brother...

i actually used to sew a little as a teen...just never excelled in it...and didn't really love it enough at that time

would have saved me a fortune over the years tho...between cheering, dance recitals, halloween, etc...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore....if you can have it, honey is a natural antibiotic, strawberries have lots of vitamin C and zinc...

and a netipot helps tremendously with nasal swelling and clearing mucous...

hope you feel better soon


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks OSG.. Tea going down now and I will get the honey. I have been very good on low carbs and numbers are good so I think it will be okay.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Of course you will. we still need you around here.. Get better real quick!! Tea and honey..

My dad used to make me a Guggle Muggle...

Honey, milk warm yum... drop of whiskey...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok. chicks, off to see my girls...two fat ladies. Later dear friends. Bitsey


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

oh! i almost forgot the reason i logged on...to tell you all the STUPID thing i did...


i had to buy clothes to wear to work friday (you know, due to the broken washer..) anyway...i bought a really cute, lace patterned knitted bolero type shrug made out of a cream colored yarn with a gold thread running thru it...

I was actually thinking i might could even copy the pattern and make it in other colors....

until i tried to wear it with my sleeveless tunic top...UUUGGGHHHHH!!!! the gold thread in it was like a million ants crawling all over me!....

I knew better...metallic threads are rarely wearable next to the skin...but it was sooooo cute


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, i hope you get well soon with your cold.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Maryrose. I hope so too. A special thing at church tomorrow. I really want to go.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just checked in, Alberta if you are not well, stay home wrap up in an afghan, and read a wonderful book and get well.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

alberta look after yourself!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Chicks, that is it. I am off. Chat in the am....Alberta take of yourself,,,I will have to drive up there and get after you. Lots of rest...Did you get your flu shot and have you had a peenumonia (sorry about that) shot? Take care of yourself. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

BEST DAY EEEEEVERRRRRRRRRRRR!


Hey Everyone! So I finally caught up on all of the pages today. LOTS going on  



The festival was so huge! We certainly didn't get a chance to see it all. 

I got out a little later this morining. Was waiting for my friend, we left at 7:30. Stopped at McD's for breakfast and headed to mom's t drop of Mia Rose. Finally headed out to Rhinebeck a little after 9. 

We got up there in about an hour and half, however, the traffic IN the town.... unbelievable. Took almost an hour to get into the parking lot. 

We finally met up with Barbara and Nicole! TOTALLY awesome!!! You guys saw the pic!

Then we started going row by row.... next thing you know it was lunch time. We sat down and had some yummy stuff. We went into another building where they had all this tastings.... wine, cheese, chocolate covered pretzels, dips (the dill dip was especially delicious!), pasta sauce.... biscotti. Man we could've lunched just walking through there lol 

THEN! OMG There were about 10 more barn type buildings to look at....... Holy cow! I didn't know where to start first... so we went down one side of the barn, then when we go to the other end we there was another and another yet on the other side.... so we all just kind of looked everywhere... it was so hard to stay focused and take pictures. It really was. I have ADD as it is LOL j/k but who would'nt have a short attention span.... I wanted to touch Everything! 

There were so many products! OMG Sooooo so many!! The Angora...... so yummy! ALl of the wools. Although they say 100% wool, some of them are soooo much softer than others. 

The spinning!! Unbelievable...... so nice to watch. But i'm not intersted in spinning.... Barbara reminded me of the swift... we found some, geez, they're expensive! Some guy tried to sell me his home made professional $300 swift! =-O

We walked and walked through the isles.... up and down touching and feeling all of the yarns! Checking out the gadgets. Admiring the finished work. Such beautiful things. 

I have to say. Barbara!! I am so happy to have met you. You really are a beautiful lady!! She was soooo helpful with EVERYTHING! Sending you 1000 hugs!!!

Over all it was definitely a HIT!! Next year, I'll know what to expec. I'll need to start saving NOW!! 

Ok, going to post some pics that I took. Barbara has others.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta, I hope you feel better very quickly!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to have you back.. You and Barbara looked like you hit it off from the start.. fantastic.. we were all drawn to each other for a reason!!!

It's great you had a blast.. Really need to get there at 4am it seems.. and stay 2 days... How much fun you must have had.. feely touchy.. the best part of searching for yarn...

Can't wait to see the pix!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina! Hii  


I bought a winder! A knitpicks one.... and HARMONY needles! OMG!


So....... I'm so exhausted. I was falling asleep posting the pics. We'll talk more tomorrow. So sorry!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

no prob...tomorrow is fine and dandy!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for posting some pics for us, City! I'm so glad you loved your day! I thought for a minute you were going to bust out into the Spongebob song, Best Day Ever... Tell us more stories tomorrow... I'm falling asleep. My exciting day consisted of cleaning my house. Best day ever-NOT.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, you are gonna love the harmony needles.. and remember their customer service is the best!!!! If you ever need them!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Harmony needles...are these straight or cirs? I have addi cirs and I love them. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Susan! There was a lady with a booth her name is Bitsy! Store is Bitsy Knits! hehe  I was going to take a picture then i saw more yarn.... 


You really do get "kibbles and bits" syndrome there! hahaha

I got the cirular interchangeable. Needle size 8 and cable 47" so I can use for the magic loop business... Have to learn it still.

How are you today?? how's that cobbler?? what fruit did you put in it?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OH! i got some angora too =D


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay... I wasnt completely green with envy,,,,,, til I read angora!!! Luv angora.....

Such a wonderful day. Glad you had such fun...


Any new ideas/patterns catch your eye? What was the most popular item?... Did you meet any other kp'ers


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, did you all see the thread where the ladies are revealing what they were able to make using only their stash... Today was the deadline...

Wish I had seen that one earlier... May have motivated me to use up some of this yarn I seem to have tucked away everywhere

Fun idea...(but so hard not to cheat for a yarnoholic like me)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, No. 1 I want pics of the yarns......secondly the fruits I used were honeycrisp apples and 2 cups of blueberries. Hubby said it was yummy. Too sweet for me. I am not a dessert eater. I might eat a small sliver of cheese cake or 2 bites of ice cream. But that is it. I am on the pickle isle. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi OSG 

They had so many things, it would be hard to pick a favorite. The angora bunnies were there. Soooo cute. I saw some people walk away with some. Can't even imagine how much they cost, I bought worsted weight for $22 a skein and that was 116 yards. I got only two. I will be ordering from them if i like it. I know I already do 

http://www.oasisfarmfibermill.com


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Do they have to kill the bunnies to get the fur, or do they just shave them.....poor little things would freeze, but that's better than dead. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, what are you going to make? Get more of the grey and make a sweater?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

There's more goodies


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What are you going to make with the burnt orange? I notice it is 2 ply...socks? That looks like a great book....not there yet. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh my friend here just bought that book. I will have to keep an eye out for it. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I am worn out...what are you making with the alpaca?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now the needles.....who's college fund was that? Oh my gosh, they look wonderful. Later tell us how they compare to the addis. B


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Green green green


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Hi OSG
> 
> They had so many things, it would be hard to pick a favorite. The angora bunnies were there. Soooo cute. I saw some people walk away with some. Can't even imagine how much they cost, I bought worsted weight for $22 a skein and that was 116 yards. I got only two. I will be ordering from them if i like it. I know I already do
> 
> http://www.oasisfarmfibermill.com


Beautiful yarn and looks so soft. I raised meat rabbits for about a decade, and handled them fine, but angora drives my nose crazy. Cannot wear it or even work with it. It makes my nose start to itch, even if it's nowhere near my nose! Weird... I have to stick to wool. Alergic to alpaca, too, and the funny thing is that alpaca has the long hairs in it like angora. I think it must be something to do with the hairs. Sheep only have wool, not hair.

The bunnies are not killed or even shorn. I believe they just comb the fur to get the fiber. Doesn't even hurt them and they probably love the handling and grooming.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love addis too Bitsey, but the harmony OMG they feel so wonderful in your hands. I'm going to knit the angora with them. let's see.....

The two ply orange wool isn't so thin for socks. I was thinking I use it for the Mittens KAL. What do you think? I have some berroco vintage I can use. I'll take a pic of that later....

There was a booth for Seaport Yarns. She's here in NYC, but her store is down by the WTC. You all know how I feel about that area.... I've only been to the store twice, but I'm going back for more of the plymouth alpaca in solid colors. I suspect it may be a little cheaper in the store.... I bought those bc she said she wouldn't be able to get more of it. So OCD kicked in lol

I'm going to knit Mia Rose a Schoodie with it. I saw some that were BEAUTIFUL! But the prices for a kid were to tude of $150.... I could make one 

NOT that I wouldn't spend that or more on an item from a friend.... they are strangers. Know what I mean?

There were some felted hats.... SO SO SO Beautiful, but one of the hats was $320.

OH and has anyone heard of QUIVIUT??? It looks like a giant OX. (http://www.textileschool.com/School/Fiber/NaturalProteinWool/QiviutFiber.aspx) let me tell you..... i held a XS size lacy cardigan thamade from that stuff and it cost $975. I think now my favorite was a scarf I saw in the same booth. Their store is located on 5th Ave here in NYC.

There was so much.. at one point I had to go sit.... it was sensory overload.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, lordy that makes me feel a whole lot better. Lordy you would have to have a ton of bunnies. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania, do you have to match a dye lot if you have to order more? Your pictures are awesome. BTW you and Barbara are now my desktop wallpaper. Next time we can all give you money and a shopping list. Just kidding!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't try the signature needles bc I would have had to buy them........ lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish I had a shopping list! There were so many things there i knew you all would love. 

There's another festival in the BIG E! Barbara, and ladies what do you all think?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Those rabbits scare me... there was a giant one with red eyes.... reminded me of Alice in wonderland!

I managed to build enough courage at the end of the day to peek into the sheep barn... Barbara is going to kill me bc she wanted to see them and i was being a chicken....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Awww thank you Alberta! That's so sweet. I wish I photographed better lol 

Barbara has more pics to share. She's probably still exhausted. And I'm sure has a lot going on... 

I can't wait to get together again! 


We all really should make plans for next spring/summer. Would be so lovely.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey the needles weren't too expensive. 

I got the cables, dpn's, us8 metal, and us8 harmony and the book all for $28.

The needles themselves ere $8 and $7.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Pick a spot that would be accessable to us all. By that time maybe knitting will be in Fl. Wouldn't that be awesome?



citynenanyc said:


> Awww thank you Alberta! That's so sweet. I wish I photographed better lol
> 
> Barbara has more pics to share. She's probably still exhausted. And I'm sure has a lot going on...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Not to take away the shine from city's trip, but the mail brought my winder (royal) and my swift from Joann's. Not as cool as buying at the festival but a whole lot ...whole lot cheaper than $300 for a swift. What was it gold-plated? I am going to try it today...I will let you know if it will live in my house or the trash. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, made the tuna salad for lunch...maybe tuna sub for hubby. Ok, troops to the needles. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I know I must be a bit SLOW, but what is the BIG E?



citynenanyc said:


> I wish I had a shopping list! There were so many things there i knew you all would love.
> 
> There's another festival in the BIG E! Barbara, and ladies what do you all think?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Let me know how your swift turns out, I do need one..... I just had Chris sit here holding his halitnds out LOL If looks could kill I'd be dead!!! haha SO I let him go and simply unwound it little by little. I noticed that you have to do it all at one shot if not it'll come apart. You have to go fast and hold the thread with good tension. Unless you have a nifty swift....  So I had to wind it again straight from the cake, went faster and a whole lot smoother.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta don't say that... i wondered the same thing when it was brought up last month.

The Big E is an expo center. Kind of like the Rhinebeck fairgrounds, or the Jacob Javits here in NYC, in NJ the Meadowlands....

A place where they have festivals and/or conventions.

Here's the link: http://www.thebige.com/ese/


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, the swift is all set up and I put a hank of Ranco on it, now I just have to figure out which strings to cut so I don't cut the whole thing. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been to the Meadowlands many years ago to a Kenny Rogers concert. Had "Nosebleed seats" Wonderful place for a big show.I will put it on my "bucket list". Would love to see how many of us could meet. You and Barbara looked so happy. I would need to save for ayear but it would be a fun goal.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I did that. Ended up with 2 balls. Someone here told me which to cut, but I don't remember.



Bitsey said:


> Well, the swift is all set up and I put a hank of Ranco on it, now I just have to figure out which strings to cut so I don't cut the whole thing. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I took the tag out and I am sitting here looking at it. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Uh oh Bitsey don't cut any of them, just try to undo the knots.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, about the size "cake" we can make with this winder.... 

They should make a larger plate. That is what would allow us to make bigger cakes. I don't think it's the cylinder.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hey, did you all see the thread where the ladies are revealing what they were able to make using only their stash... Today was the deadline...
> 
> Wish I had seen that one earlier... May have motivated me to use up some of this yarn I seem to have tucked away everywhere
> 
> Fun idea...(but so hard not to cheat for a yarnoholic like me)


First of all.. .4 pages just this morning alone that I have to go thru... What are you thinking ladies?????????????????????

Tania, angora... yummy yum yum... My first sweater ever at the age of 15 or so.. was made from angora and ribbon.. I will never forget it.. no way on earth you can frog angora... 
use it well..

I was on that post the first day they started and joined.....but................big but....... Tuesday Morning announced they had that great yarn for sale.. and out went the conviction to only use my stash!!!!!!!!!!!

Got to go see what they are up to...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK. now I answer the other pages I just read...

Backwards I think...

Bits, the swift.. look for the little knots that hold the hank together.. one of them will be the beginning and the end of the hank.. the others just hold it together..

I cut directly next to the knot and then pull it out.. you will see which ones are still attached and which totally come out and are just string.

many hanks have different colors you can can tell the difference..

Next:

Tania, you are right about the size.. they only work with small hanks (making small cakes).. I purchased a tube to fit over the tube on the winder to make it bigger. I did wind some bigger hanks but it put too much pressure on the ball winder and it came off the table i clamped it on. The tube has to be sturdy too otherwise it goes flying off the winder.. I first used a papertowel roll.. not good..

It kills me to cut yarn in the middle, so I just took it off the winder and continued by hand.

Swifts.. I have seen swifts for as little as $30.. there are tons of plans (if Chris has wood shop in school) that can be made.. What I realize is (after using the one I just got) that the base HAS GOT TO BE sturdy and heavy.. otherwise no way you have enough hands to hold the swift down, hold the tension of the yarn, and turn the winder at the same time..

So I think.. (If anyone is good with wood) buy the cheaper ones and change the base to a heavier solid base ..

You also need room to be able to let it turn freely.. 

That quivet yarn cost upwards of $100 a skein,, Did you see any for sale? or just the finished project? And is it really that soft and delis????

The yarns you got are lovely... You will treasure them..

The heavy yarn you can make house slippers (like I started, remember) for when it gets cold in NYC.. and it will.. You can make matching ones for you and Mia (I am sure Chris would rather die than look like the two of you!! Not cool at all).. you probably have enough for both slippers and mittens, don't you think????


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a ton of reading to do to catch up. Will do tonight. Right now at hospital with sister. Emergency. They transported her to baystatehealth hospital. Thought it was a heart attack. Now don't think so but blood levels are wicked low as with blood pressure and oxygen. Will ck bk later. Had a great time yesterday with Tania. Such a sweetie!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank God, you were able to have a day off... 

I and I know everyone does.. hope she (karen) gets better quick.. God needs to watch over the girl and get her back to her family!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nina, that quiviut yarn ball is SO small.... outrageous! But it is so soft.... if i lived at moms i would have spent my paycheck on it!

If you think angora, or cashmere is nice.... quivuit is so much better!

I wonder why its so expensive if the animal is huge!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Omg hi Barbara! I hope Karen is ok. Sorry she is going through this.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb, my prayers are with your sister. I hope God answers your pleas for your sister. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

The yarn i was talking about.... berroco vintage.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, city, what are you going to make with that yarn. Lovely. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

barb...praying! for all of you...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know yet. I do know I love it! And am NOT buying anymore yarn til all this good stuff is used up! 

Originally I wanted to make mittens and hats with these. For us three... I have two skeins for some of these colors. Can always go back to get more in Tarrytown........ 

Can I make socks with it??


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I don't know. What is the Wt. does it say a needle size and do a guage. Probably make heavy socks fo winter...wear with boots. I really don't know. Sewbiz...resident expert on yarn..not me. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, you can make whatever you want.. but since it's thicker they might go into boots but not reg shoes or boots...

They would be yummy slipper socks...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe to wear with galoshes? Hunters?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YUP.. you hunt??? you can't hunt... you can't even look at a cow.. how are you gonna shoot a poor deer??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

LMFAO!!! 

I don't. But you gotta have a pair of hunters....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well that's when the blizzards come thru NY... You have to be prepared!!!

I remember when I was a kid and a big blizzard came thru we would go to Prospect Park and sled down every hill we could find.. the muffled quiet was the best!!!!

SO yeah, you will need warm heavy socks.. so there you go..

You can even make them with the fisherman's rib or brioche stitch and make them even thicker so that the wind doesn't cut thru them...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Prospect Park???? I used to live, centuries ago in the 40's, on Flatbush Ave and Lenox Road. Was born in Lenox Hill Hospital. Small work. Of course you all are 20 to 30 years younger than I am. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't knit the brioche stitch yet. 


You know... i've been sitting here practicing the magic loop, but i'm stuck. So now i just knit the front row...... how do I continue to the back row???


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Go to youtube, I could probably try to tell you but I know I would screw it up. Got to youtube they have the magic loop on there. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I got it, but i'm going back to the correct size needles......


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What size needles are you using? I am using 2.75 addis. with the 32" cord. I am doing this with sock yarn. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm using 5mm with 47" cord. it is long enough for sure.... 

Gonna have to frog the few rows anyway. I wanted to start another hat, but it's way too big. The pattern called for 100 stitches, but i just contiued garter... i was supposed to be ribbing lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Isn't 5mm kind of big for sock yarn? Or are you using DK?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Can i wind all the yarn i own an d stack them???? =D you loving tjis winder thingy.... 

Does it change anything in the yarn? Should i leave them in hanks until i use them?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Right now im using worsted weight yarn


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Come and join us to talk about all things knitting and cooking and craziness in general!!
> 
> If anyone needs a visual of our Resort. .We choose this one! Just have to kick out the owners and it's ours... equipped with a LYS and SPA!!
> 
> http://www.gardengablesinn.com/


Window with a view please.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am leaving mine in hanks until I use them. I just wound one today to try out the swift and the winder. The swift I got at Joanns for 27.99. Works like a charm.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The wool is probably mosre relaxed in hank form. Just quessing, you know, like I really know! Kidding Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

When you do wind it, make sure you keep the tag with it so you know what it is.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning Ladies! 
City wow you had agreat time at the festival by the look of it! Beautiful wool! Now you need holidays from work to knit it all I bet you have lots of ideas.
well I can't stay and chat this morning as I am back to work I'll check back and see what is happening in about 6 hours Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Only 9 weeks to the centre shuts for Christmas!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

9 weeks til christmas??? OMG I'm screwed! LOL I better start learning to speed knit.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Will leave the yarn in hanks til they're ready for use. I'm just having so much fun winding them


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

some pics


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

more
and pics of my stash!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

more of my stash


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, thank you for sharing your pictures. nice to see them. wow! you got some nice yarn!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

IF you are gonna wind up the hanks make sure you do it loose.. I learned the hard way.. I wound tight and found out that I killed the texture of the yarn... 

I leave them in hanks too ...

Love the pix... love the yarn.. love the pooch!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh and instead of Chris being you swift.. use the back of a chair or two chairs back to back and pull them out until you get the right tension...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 3 pooches!

Karen is doing a bit better. They do not think it was a heart attack. Thank God, but they don't know why her blood levels dropped so so low. So either she has internal bleeding somewhere or her body is eating it's own red blood cells for some unknown reason. She's in for lots of testing! But she's much better now that they gave her 2 units of blood, and a 3rd on stand by.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Or Undo the finial at the top of a lampshade then your lampshade will spin around...use that. Barbara, how is your sister, I have been thinking about her. I hope things have stabilized for her. Your pics are wonderful I am jealous of your glorious yarn. What are you going to do with that large hank? So happy you are here.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, I am happy about your sister. Let us hope things keep going toward healing. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Egads!!! I hope they find out what is going on with Karen... Hope the tests find out what.. and that she starts her way to recovery quickly!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I still have to go back and read the pages I missed yesterday!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, chicks, I am up to 5 inches on my sock (foot part) 2.5 inches to go before I start decreasing for my toe. The agenda this week, tomorrow go to Lowes...purchase 2 new vanities, mirrors, lights, sinks, faucets for the old bathes. Then Tuesday...go fishing with hubby, Wed. I think that day is mine,....maybe then I can finish this sock, oops, forgot have to hem a pair of pants for hubby. Ok, ok, part of Wed, and thursday are mine. Dog gone it! I need more time to finish my sock!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Where is Alberta hiding...I sure hope she is well.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I'm fairly well caught up. 
Dinner time....will be back in a bit!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome Penrith Grandma. That was written months ago when we opened the resort. We are a great group with diverse talents and muti abilities and strength..Why don't you tell us a little abouit yourself? What do you like to knit or crochet? Tell us a little about your family. Just generalities. We have become a family. It will take awhile to get to know us.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, how are you feeling? I sure hope you are better. I was worried about you yesterday. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, the pictures are great and it sure looks like you enjoyed yourselves. Prayers still going out for Karen. I trust her into Gods hands. She will have all of us pulling for her. Glad you both are back. It got pretty quiet here with you gone. Welcome back.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits I am better but missed church this morning and will not go to the thrift shop tomorrow to work. Rest is the best I think.



Bitsey said:


> Alberta, how are you feeling? I sure hope you are better. I was worried about you yesterday. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Found this fabulous site. We are always looking for more STUFF. Looks pretty good, but i didn't stay on the site long. Fuzzy brain syndrome!!

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/FEATdf11SIT.php
Copy and paste.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta that is a neat site..but you need someone with alot of time on their hands. I am running out of time. Bits.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

You ladies will be proud of me...I finished the damn third bolero this afternoon....and have decided im not starting the next one until tuesday...tommoro im going LYS for some decent yarn therapy! wish some of you lived closer xxx

Barb, I hope they discover whats wrong soon xx

Alberta just take the time you need to rest!

Bits....I still havent picked up the sock yarn i bought, although i did research the magic loop last week when i was bored and it looks like something i could manage, although my dream was to have knitted my own boot socks to wear with my uniform on rememberance weekend (its a biggie this year, Royal British Legion is 90 years old and we have 6 events to cover...one of them is being televised, our local football team and Liverpool FC! ) we have been invited to bucket collect round the ground and then march the teams out onto the pitch...exciting stuff, cadets are excited! then we have a supermarket collection, and 4 parades, so by the end of the 14th of November i will be dead for about a fortnight! 

Be good chicks with sticks xx bedtime here now before baby kills me!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

We have missed you Trasara. Get some sleep. watch the magic loop on youtube. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann, the pictures are great and it sure looks like you enjoyed yourselves. Prayers still going out for Karen. I trust her into Gods hands. She will have all of us pulling for her. Glad you both are back. It got pretty quiet here with you gone. Welcome back.


Hmmm......does this mean Tania and I are the big mouths???!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Alberta, have another tea, I'm having one too. I find herbal tea and green teas tend to help me relax. I love to have a cup after dinner and so I do 99% of the time.

So, what's this I read everyone one of you are coming to MA to go to the Big E? Great! Everyone can stay at my house, I have air mattresses we can blow up and put on the living room floor. We will have a PJ party!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Alberta don't say that... i wondered the same thing when it was brought up last month.
> 
> The Big E is an expo center. Kind of like the Rhinebeck fairgrounds, or the Jacob Javits here in NYC, in NJ the Meadowlands....
> 
> ...


I just checked this link! I didn't even know there was to be a fiber festival here in MA! This is only 15 minutes from my house. This is the same fairgrounds I took my sisters to when they visited in September!

Anyone wanna go? Nina....when are you coming if you can??? LOL

I might have to go to this one too! and it cheap to get in. I think I saw the tickets for $5.00!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

:-( I'm finally able to get back to the resort and no one is here! :roll:


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

i'm here! i'm here!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay Tania!

So how many hanks have you gotten wound already?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Barb and all... so concerned about your sis. I hope they get a handle on that. She did suffer a major trauma. Her body is probably reacting. Will keep praying.

For some reason my computer won't show me pictures. Just little red "x's"... I hope I can go back and they show up now. I have to see what Barb bought.

Just got home from a specialty market-- Fresh Market-- where I bought split chicken breasts stuffed with andoille sausage! Made some dressing to go with it, and will steam some veggies in a minute. 

Back later.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay, now I can see the pics! Tania and Barb you are beautiful. And Barb has some really great legs!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just ate and that all sounds soooo good!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Okay, now I can see the pics! Tania and Barb you are beautiful. And Barb has some really great legs!


how can you see my legs?????


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

like 4! But i really need a swift. I didn't realize how they do go hand in hand.... I don't have a lamp big enough and my chairs arent wide or tall enough. I have these contemporary chairs that are like thin, and a wierd shape back... 

I'm going to wait though. I still was able to wind up the ones I'm going to use for now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

come on up and we will go to the Big E for the fiber festival. Maybe you will find a swift there. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, now I can see the pics! Tania and Barb you are beautiful. And Barb has some really great legs!
> ...


In your jeans, silly! 
Nice shape...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/yarn%20swift?_dmd=1&_sop=12&rvr_id=273890969688&clk_rvr_id=273890969688&MT_ID=69&crlp=12728652814_1&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=1&keyword=yarn+swift&adgroup_id=4023760294

Check out all the yarn swifts on ebay!!!!

Not sure yet if I am coming.. probably know the last minute...

Wish I could just hop on a plane anytime I wanted and just show up!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barb, I love EcoWool... I made my son's green and gray plaid jacket with that. It is such nice yarn and the hanks are HUGE. You will have to wind as big a ball as your winder can manage, then take it off and hand wind a whole bunch more around the cake. In the end it will look like a big round hand-wound ball but you won't have to cut it at least.

I love your other gray tweedy looking yarns. Love gray...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Got the great hats etc from Bonnie for the knit locker.. Check them out at www.theknitlocker.org go to contributions and you will see...

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

Need more stuff so that I can send a really great package to the guys in time for Christmas....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Nina! That very first one seems ok. What do you think? Fromthe looks of those square ones i can build one! But who am I kidding! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Come on, isn't Chris in HS?? Don't they have a wood shop???

Ask them to make it for you.. and while you are at it.. I can send you drawings for a large wooden ball winder.. they can make that for all of us!!!!! lol..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so disgusted with myself...

I almost finished 3 rows of the entrelac ruana for my mom .. and realized that I made it way way too wide so now I have to frog it... again... ugh ugh ugh..

My Mom is 5 ft tall (if she's lucky) and I made it 48" wide.. 

Probably only need 35 36"... 

Help me!!!!! UGH


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think they have wood workshop.... 

However, I got a call around 8pm... he is getting bumped up in Math!! WOOHOO! His teacher says he's excellent. THey're moving him up to advanced math.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That's fantastic.. good for him... what grade is he in anyways?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks  he's a freshman......... 

I want to be a JR again


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry if it sounds like that, but sort of a leader.



Barbara Ann said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Ann, the pictures are great and it sure looks like you enjoyed yourselves. Prayers still going out for Karen. I trust her into Gods hands. She will have all of us pulling for her. Glad you both are back. It got pretty quiet here with you gone. Welcome back.
> ...


 :lol:   :lol:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My turn now. Are we full of hot air. LOLOLOL Yes tea is on now.



Barbara Ann said:


> Alberta, have another tea, I'm having one too. I find herbal tea and green teas tend to help me relax. I love to have a cup after dinner and so I do 99% of the time.
> 
> So, what's this I read everyone one of you are coming to MA to go to the Big E? Great! Everyone can stay at my house, I have air mattresses we can blow up and put on the living room floor. We will have a PJ party!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok chicks, I am done heading for my chair..chat in the AM Love to all. Bits.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night Bitsey. 

Alberta, sorry to hear you're under the weather. The season change always gets me too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Got the great hats etc from Bonnie for the knit locker.. Check them out at www.theknitlocker.org go to contributions and you will see...
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Need more stuff so that I can send a really great package to the guys in time for Christmas....


I've got some hats to send you. One I just need to finish up.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool!! THANKS>> and yes, we all have big mouths... isnt that the whole point.. we forgive each other the yapping!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi finally back I hate first days back at work I have to find everything that is in the wrong place, wash everything that hasn't been washed properly, my new dishwasher came $#@^%$#% is all I have to say about the one that was sent out and to top it off the freezer has decided to leak huge puddles all over the floor and it is jam packed with food for the next two weeks..... Well I;m home now and have just thoroughly enjoyed looking at all the pictures and the lovely wool. 
Glad to here you are feeling better Alberta, it is probably the stress of having to sort out the swap mess it has probably run you down.
Barb glad to hear your sister is in good hands.
Well looks like everyone has turned in for the night, I'll just make a coffee and hang around for a bit....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Tracy,

I'm just checking in before going to bed. I was cutting out some more quilt block centers and putting them together tonight. I decided to make the quilt I'm working on even bigger, and give it to my son for his bed. I was doing 12 blocks and now I need to add 14 more, so twice as big a quilt, plus two for pillow shams. Tomorrow I'm going to have to go to the quilt shop to look for more fabric. Pooooooor me! LOL.

This afternoon we went into town and I got to see all the new knitting magazines at the book store. The new styles for this fall are all either HUGE, oversized, or tunic-length or dresses! They really want you to buy some yarn! I didn't see a single thing I would want to make. It makes me wonder how many of those styles are actually going to get made? People can't afford to be buying $200 of yarn for a garment right now. That's why those little one-skein wonders books are selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay Nina, it's just you and me... soon to be 'just you'. I have to go back to the dentist for the next phase of torture with this bridge tomorrow. They may have the new one ready to put in, or maybe they are just doing a try on tomorrow. I am so ready to be done with it.

Going to bed. Goodnight!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wow... I wish it was cold here.. I love those cowls and everything wool actually... boo hoo.. it was 99 today again.. and those little summer sweaters they talk about.. those are just excuses not to make real sweaters.. (Even thought I too, have yarn just for those summer sweaters!!!).. hypocrite that I am!!!

The quilt you are making I love those colors together... and now you have to add to them.. How cool.. make sure you show us.. Handmade quilts I adore... 

SO I frogged the entire entrelac shawl.. I realized that I made it 110 sts too big... It would have been a cocoon for my mom not a shawl!!! My math sucks big time!!!

and now I don't want to look at it at all.. so socks are calling.(a friend is having a birthday middle of Nov so perfect gift!)... and I promised my BFF (lives in MASS near Barbara actually) a scarf.. thinking of the Araucania Aysen in green that I got from Tuesday's... now what pattern?? hum...

I don't like the knitting mags much.. they are always full of ads.. I prefer the ones that come from the yarn companies.. but you are right.. so many huge things and many dresses, I noticed that too. Oh well.. 

I think I need to buy a couple of those one skein wonder books.. 

Have a good nite, children.. and Tracy have a good Monday evening ...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Okay Nina, it's just you and me... soon to be 'just you'. I have to go back to the dentist for the next phase of torture with this bridge tomorrow. They may have the new one ready to put in, or maybe they are just doing a try on tomorrow. I am so ready to be done with it.
> 
> Going to bed. Goodnight!


You poor baby.. take an ipod with you, or something and go to a happy place....

I hope it will be over soon!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

You Quilt sounds like it is going to keep you busy! Don't forget to show us when it is done.. I just bought a knitting mag from the newsagents and It had a free one with it my problem is there were too many nice patterns, but I agree when you are looking at 10-13 balls of wool it becomes a very expensive jumper, That's why I like knitting the little baby and toddler things for my cousins babies only problem is the extra $20 postage required to get them to England.
I had the Luxury one-skein wonder out from the library it had some nice things in it. I have been keeping an eye out for the others.


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

That looks like a beautiful place to vacation. Calgon, take me away!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi ladies... Today is the day! sewbiz and I get to meet face to face....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh nice!! Have a blast! 


Osg.... its with you in mind that i bought these.... also for the cure.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol luv it!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Oh nice!! Have a blast!
> 
> Osg.... its with you in mind that i bought these.... also for the cure.


Baby piglets are so pink and soft and sweet! Like little Wilbur on the farm...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi ladies... Today is the day! sewbiz and I get to meet face to face....


Yup... McAlistars at 5! Looking forward to meeting you...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

So are you gals headed to have coffee and chit chat?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> You Quilt sounds like it is going to keep you busy! Don't forget to show us when it is done.. I just bought a knitting mag from the newsagents and It had a free one with it my problem is there were too many nice patterns, but I agree when you are looking at 10-13 balls of wool it becomes a very expensive jumper, That's why I like knitting the little baby and toddler things for my cousins babies only problem is the extra $20 postage required to get them to England.
> I had the Luxury one-skein wonder out from the library it had some nice things in it. I have been keeping an eye out for the others.


Thanks, I will show the quilt when it's done. I'm a little dreading the machine quilting on such a big quilt. But I can do it.

Yeah, those oversized or over-long sweaters are going to take about 25 balls of yarn. Who can do that? I get bored knitting just a regular sized, fitted sweater, but those designs are like knitting two sweaters. I guess they thought the yarn industry needed a boost this winter. :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> So are you gals headed to have coffee and chit chat?


Yep... Angela is heading through my area on her way further south to a conference. So we arranged to meet for dinner. She will still have maybe 1.5 hrs to drive after that, to get where she is going.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Have a good day at the office, City... I'm off to the dental school again this morning... UGH. Not my favorite thing, but hopefully they are about done with me.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope it goes well Bonnie!! Good luck at the dentist. 

And you two have fun!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, headding out the door to buy two vanities. Later


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning, going for breakfast.. later my compadras!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Morning, going for breakfast.. later my compadras!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

This has been another crazy day so far. I am just getting into work! Long long story, just don't want to go into it right now.

Nina....I'm going to look at some patterns to send you. But I also want some "random" yarn that you pick. Yes, I like green and I look good in it. But I love all colors. Doesn't have to be varigated, solid colors are good too! I will get you the info! 

City, I sent you that pattern, if it doesn't print right, let me know, I'll snail mail it.

OMG! is it Friday yet? better still..........SATURDAY???


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Going to start baking today.. .Fruit cake here we come!!! 

Got to clean this house... I hate cleaning.. the house doesn't even say thank you, when I do it!! What's up with that???


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Going to start baking today.. .Fruit cake here we come!!!
> 
> Got to clean this house... I hate cleaning.. the house doesn't even say thank you, when I do it!! What's up with that???


come clean mine when you are done. Geezzzzz, I haven't been home long enough to do it. Not that I like it either! LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi! Thanks Barbara 


My apt needs some attention while you're at it. I had been thinking for a couple of months to get into house cleaning services for extra cash... let's see. Haven't worked it out with the sitter and costs.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mmmm........I just finished the bag of kettle corn I bought at Rhinebeck. Now I wish I had bought more. Bought a bag to eat on the bus and now it's gone 

Wonder if I can make it. Gotta look it up!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't buy any Barbara! I was soooooo stuffed I didnt want to look at food. OH and I had bought the fried pickles to try it. YUCK! YUCK!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I had fried pickles once and and kind of liked them. But I'm a pickle freak anyway.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Should've had a taste test first... grrr!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh i have always loved pickles, but not fried i guess. Maybe if the batter were different.... tastier?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know. Like i said I've only had them once. It's been quite awhile since then too.

I want to go back, I want to see and touch MORE YARN!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Did you get to go in and finish all the tents and buildings? I wish we had more time!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

and now I wish I had bought that Entralac Shaw kit that we saw at Bitsy's Yarns. :-(


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

There are a lot of things i wish i bought! LOL like more of that angora yarn.... OH and that pattern for that cute little dress for Mia....

But now that I'm aware of what's out there.... I can look online.

I want to order some stuff from DROPS. Some of the yarns look beautiful.

I definitely want to order more Harmony needles.

Only problem is I hate waiting for ship time! I'd rather go somewhere and pick it up!

Seaport Yarns, were you bought the tweeds... and I got the alpaca. She's just downtown from here. So i know I can just go and pick up some stuff there.

Also if you know anything you liked of hers let me know, I'll pick it up. I thinks she's online too... http://www.seaportyarn.com/


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the alpaca you got. I didn't want to be a copy cat!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara I can send you the easiest way to learn entrelac.. since I am going thru that right now..

I tweaked the way of doing things abit to make it easier..

We can do it together.

I didn't clean the house yet.. I went shopping instead...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OH Nina! You are my kind of girl!!! Always shop before cleaning! LOL

I do want to learn how to do that entrelac. It looks so cool.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, since i moved in my home, (rented), i only had to "spring clean" once, this house will be very easy to keep clean. it's not a dustfest, and it's smaller than what i used to live in, so all i have to do is vacuum, keep my bathroom clean, once in a while dust a dresser or desk & that's it. now, i do have more time to knit/crochet. but i really wish i could go for a good walk but my right hip is bad with severe tendonitus.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I need more time to knit. Our house is out growing us. At once time we had 4 kids living with us. So we did an addition and added a bedroom in the basement. Enlarged the living room as we do the major holidays and added a "mud" room and 3 car garage. Now it's just Mike and I. Which I love, but we really don't need all that space. If and when we move to Belize it will be downsizing with a new meaning! One bedroom cabana! Bring your hammocks! LOL


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all,
Nina if you are going to clean everyone elses place its only fair that you come and do mine as well!!!
I am about to leave for work, need to sort out leaking freezer and ridiculously small replacement dishwasher oh and I guess I had better feed the kids.Tuna and spinach rolls today one of there favourites but time consuming as I have to make 100. Hopoefully I will catch someone around later...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Have a great day at work Tracy. It doesn't sound like a great one is waiting for you, but maybe you will be surprised! 

My work day is winding down. I"m outta here in just a few minutes. Easy dinner tonight....LEFT OVERS. Whatever is in the fridge gets pulled out and put on the counter. Everyone fixes a plate and nukes it in the microwave. Thent the leftovers (most anyway) get tossed into the garbage and I start a new week for left overs. LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, I would rather come and help you cook than clean, anytime of the day.. 

I have had the pleasure of cooking for crowds.. so I know what you are going thru.. the best part is that it's for kids and not adults.. Kids always appreciate the food...

If you pay my airfare, room and board, I will be more than happy to clean your house!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, can't say I really enjoy cookind dinner when that's what I have been doing all day!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

But only takes one at the table to say Yuk and nobody eats or One loves it so it becomes a competition who can eat the most!!!! One thing you can garrantee is that you never know what the day will bring.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ladies, I got an email from BA and they said.. send the list...

So make sure you have what you want... so that we get this right the first time!!!

WHOO HOO!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I do love them all and can always get a cuddle in the babies room.
Nina I can set up the tent!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Whats BA?????????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Gotta go now , later.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

WhooooHooo!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I just want to say....I hate shopping for vanities!!! Particularly when we have to have a certain size because of the smallness of these two bathrooms. Then we stopped by the rug store and bought a rug for an area off the kitchen and also looked and headboards. I am pooped. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds like everyone had a day like mine frustrating!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, now I can sit down and work on my knitting. Started another pair of socks. This pair is with the yarn from Tuesday Morning. I'm mixing up a pattern from the one skein book, the sampler socks. Gonna do my own thing! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Uhhh, love those socks. How are you Barb? I did not get much knitting done today, and not much tomorrow. Oh, maybe a few rows. Almost ready to start the decrase for the toe. Maybe on Wednesday...supposed to rain. I think I need a rainy week with no company. Bits

Hey has anyone heard from Sewbiz? I wonder how her meet up went.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, you don't seem like the type of woman who wouldn't do her own thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey knitting. I am not talking about yarn...I think I am becoming a hoarder......maybe


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So my day was suppose to be cleaning up this house.. It turned into shopping and baking fruit cake!!!!!! 10 cakes in the oven... 
Now I am restarting my Entrelac Shawl (Ruana) for mom..I had 120 extra stitches... I was making a shawl for an Amazon!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just us chicks? I am going to look at that pattern. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

10 Cakes...how big are these cakes, and are you going to "doctor" them and are these for the holidays? Real fruitcakes...with all that candied stuff in it?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb disappeared. Just us chicks.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I love the alpaca you got. I didn't want to be a copy cat!


What! Omg you should have bought it!! Everyone should have that yarn!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hellooooo... =D 

Sounds like you all were busy! Was quiet for the most part in here today...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is quiet...I am tired...all that shopping and standing around.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Barb disappeared. Just us chicks.


I am never far! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

City, the next time you go to that store and you see it, call me. Maybe I will twist your arm to pick it up for me. LOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

No problemo! It is beautiful. I'm going to try this weekend. But I can wait if you need to. I want to participate in the get together they have on saturdays. from noon-3. 

I have to say i'm like a kid in a candy store! lol 

And I don't know which way to go first.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

gonna watch last night's dexter and pan am.

i'll be checking in


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

It's a whenever for me. If you have the time and are going and have to $$ to pick it up, then shout! I can get the money right back to in a day or so, however long the post office takes.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

cool beans! i'll let you know for sure if i'm going. depends on who i can get to take care of mia for a few hrs.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think those socks will be fantastic in that yarn. I do not get to knit tomorrow...going on the boat with hubby he wants to go trolling for stripers. So I will take a book..one eye on the book and the other on the lines, plus a bloody mary....why not...I have to go fishing. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, City , I forgot to watch Pan Am last night...tell what happened. Thanks. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't watch it yet either, but I have it on DVR. Same with Grey's Anatomy and Body of Proof.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

When you say DVR...is that a DVD player? or is that something different...Does that tell you how far in the dark ages I am. I have a cell...well, we have two...they stay in the car..plugged in.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

DVR is through the cable company. i don't know how to explain it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, we have a dish....Some of my friends have that where they can record from their dish...but it would mean upgrading everything and we have to boy them...So, I do not need it that badly.. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey you can watch it online. Go to http://www.abc.com

a DVR is a Digital Video Recorder. It's the same idea as a vcr. Just that it is digital and there is no tape. Just recorded on the cable box.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

here's the actual Pan Am link:

http://abc.go.com/watch/pan-am/SH55126544/VD55148324/eastern-exposure

It's free! from ABC


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't even have cable. I watch EVERYTHING online.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

several of us do.........


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, wow. Thank you city. Sometimes it is hard being older. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Can I put that link on favorites and watch it tomorrow?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I didn't buy any Barbara! I was soooooo stuffed I didnt want to look at food. OH and I had bought the fried pickles to try it. YUCK! YUCK!


I have to say, they looked awful! You need to come south to get good fried pickles!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Sewbiz...how was your meet-up?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> 10 Cakes...how big are these cakes, and are you going to "doctor" them and are these for the holidays? Real fruitcakes...with all that candied stuff in it?


Yes, REAL FRUITCAKE for my fruitcake friends... I doctored them already.. the brandy is waiting for them to be baked...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Oh, City , I forgot to watch Pan Am last night...tell what happened. Thanks. Bits


Watch it online.. go to ABC (it's on ABC, right?) and just look for it and watch the last episode..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My southern grandmother use to make her own cakes. She would make them usually in late October, she would doctor the cakes and wrap them in cheesecloth and put them in tins and once a week she would sprinkle a tablespoon of whisky on each cake. Those cakes were so heavy by December..but they were loved. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> DVR is through the cable company. i don't know how to explain it.


It's a Digital Video Recorder that you can set with a timer to record your favorite shows.. then you can go back and watch them whenever you like.. it is $5.99 extra per month from your cable network or satellite network...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Can I put that link on favorites and watch it tomorrow?


Don't even bother.. .tomorrow just go to ABC.com and check it out...

All the networks are online.. you can watch episodes online.. Most allow you to watch most shows.. some you can't.. .then you can also try

HULU.com which brings them all (the networks) together under one roof.. Hulu will store your favorite shows and even send you an email that they have a new episode of your favorite show avaliable for you to see.

and there are many other website now that have the shows.

You will need special plug ins. but if you have a pretty new laptop or desktop with windows 7 you shouldn't have a problem.. and if you don't have the plug in the website you are on will prompt you to download it.. and from the sites above they are safe...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I met Angela (OneSouthernGal) for dinner and she is a beautiful, lovely lady. She brought me a gift! I felt terrible I didnt' think to bring her one! Duh.

She knitted me a lovely, fancy scarf and a bracelet of the beads and tulle that she made those necklaces out of, the ones she showed us. And some note paper, too! So sweet. I enjoyed our visit, talking about our kids, etc. We had a mini sock heel lesson. I am in the middle of the heel on my second sampler sock, and showed her the process-- flap, turn, gussets. She got it right away and will be good to go witht the pattern. She did mention how much this should make you happy, Bitsey! I think she will enjoy the sock kntiting.

The dentist wasn't fun again. I have been wearing this stupid "temporary" for a month, and today she took it off and tried on the metal inside part to my permanent bridge. Now I get to wear the temporary for another month while I wait to fit into her schedule. Ridiculous. I am supposed to have two more crowns after this, but I think I'm done. She just lost a patient with all this waiting. Not to mention the man-handling. While she was trying to remove the temporary the pliers slipped and she caught my lip in them! It's always something like that. I leave swollen and bleeding more often than not.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> My southern grandmother use to make her own cakes. She would make them usually in late October, she would doctor the cakes and wrap them in cheesecloth and put them in tins and once a week she would sprinkle a tablespoon of whisky on each cake. Those cakes were so heavy by December..but they were loved. Bits


Well, I will doctor them as much as possible and then it is up to my friends to continue the doctoring...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > 10 Cakes...how big are these cakes, and are you going to "doctor" them and are these for the holidays? Real fruitcakes...with all that candied stuff in it?
> ...


I'm so excited about this!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bonnie, I am so sorry you have to go thru all this just to get your teeth done... 

Hopefully she will get it done once and for all at the next appointment.

So happy you enjoyed your dinner with OSG.. let's see what she says about YOU!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I do not make fruit cakes..instead I make an applesauce cake with 2 - 3 cups pecans, 1 cup of cherries(the good ones on sundaes) and 1 cup of rum soaked raisins, you could also add currents. And that cake I drip rum on instead of whisky. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It sounds like you two girls had a grand time. That is so wonderful.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

She's gonna say wonderful things about Bonnie, who wouldn't?

I'm sorry your teeth are such an issue. I know how you feel. I go back each month now to make sure the bone graphing is taking, then back to the chair for the implant. that's gonna hurt! Then 6 months after that, I get the cap on it.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok Chicks with Sticks, time for bed. Up early again tomorrow.

Goodnight and hugs to all.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Bitsey, you can save this link to your favorites. This one has a page full of ABC's shows. Just click on the one you want to watch and it'll take you to their full episodes page. Click on the episode you would like to watch. They usually keep the latest episode on there.

http://abc.go.com/shows


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night Barbara! I can't believe it's 10pm already! 

Love Dexter this season!!! Guess Pan Am is on for tomorrow. 

Sewbiz and OSG, sounds like you gals had fun! I'm so glad 


Hi Nina!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, I too am heading for my chair for alittle r&r and then bed. I am tired. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> She's gonna say wonderful things about Bonnie, who wouldn't?
> 
> I'm sorry your teeth are such an issue. I know how you feel. I go back each month now to make sure the bone graphing is taking, then back to the chair for the implant. that's gonna hurt! Then 6 months after that, I get the cap on it.


Thank you Barb!

I feel like my dental student is punishing me for insisting they redo the bridge. Two dentists told me it should be redone, which I already knew. It was so ugly with metal showing above the porcelain tooth! So now she is being a whole lot less accomodating with her time. She will only see me on mondays for this, and her mondays are always booked way up in advance. It should be no more than a week or two between appts but it's taking a month. With a hideous, ill-fitting temporary on. And I've already gone all through this process with the first one-- the one they didn't get right.

At my next appt, a month from now, I am going to insist they glue it in with temp glue and let me wear it for at least a week before they cement it in permanently. I want to make sure it's right, and need more than 5 minutes in the chair to decide that.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Night night for me too lovely ladies! 

Sweet dreams for everyone!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I ran myself ragged today looking for more fabric for my son's quilt. I didn't want to have to order online if I could help it. After going to three stores, I found the right stuff at the 4th one. It was marked $8.99 on the bolt, and I was willing to pay that. When I got it measured she said it had been reduced in their computer to $3 a yard! So I bought all 4.5 yards they had! At the register, even tho it was marked down it was not on advertised sale, so they let me use my 40% off coupon. I got it for $1.80 a yard! WOO HOO. I guess it was worth all the running around I did to find it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Goodnight all you sleepyheads... I'm right behind you!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Came back top ask if anyone knows how Alberta is today?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good deal on that material Sewbiz!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, sorry i haven't chatted with you. i don't have much to say. but i'm glad you all made it thru another day. i broke my eyeglasses so tomorrow my husband is going to take me to walmart to get another one. i took my glasses off to look at something and the iron fell on it and broke the string that held the glass in and bent the (i forgot what its called) long part that goes on the ear. i'm glad that part didn't snap off. i ducked tape the string and glass together. (it's really plastic).soooo, i didn't have a good evening. i hope you all have a good evening. i will show the sock soon. i'm just kinda stressed out right now over my glasses.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, while I was gone from here pouring brandy on the cakes you guys all signed off!!! how Rude!!!

SO now I will go back to my knitting and maybe tomorrow I will actually clean this house!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, sorry i haven't chatted with you. i don't have much to say. but i'm glad you all made it thru another day. i broke my eyeglasses so tomorrow my husband is going to take me to walmart to get another one. i took my glasses off to look at something and the iron fell on it and broke the string that held the glass in and bent the (i forgot what its called) long part that goes on the ear. i'm glad that part didn't snap off. i ducked tape the string and glass together. (it's really plastic).soooo, i didn't have a good evening. i hope you all have a good evening. i will show the sock soon. i'm just kinda stressed out right now over my glasses.


Oh Maryrose I'm sorry! My son just lost his, too. I bought him a new pair at the beginning of the summer and now they are gone already. He's on his own for the replacement.

Hope you can get some new glasses quick.

I'm sorry your hip has been bothering you, too.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Came back top ask if anyone knows how Alberta is today?


She's quiet... hopefully she has been resting and sleeping a lot today and getting over her cold. I hope so.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi, sounds like your dinner with OSG sewbiz was fun, Are you planning to meet up again?
I bet your house smells lovely today Knitting with all the cakes cooking I usually make mine in the middle of November I just wait for a cool day and get them baked as it can be in the 40's by then and the last thing I need is the oven on for a couple of hours. Australian summer temperature are not great for enjoying hot yummy christmas foods, we cook the meats and have them cold with salads usually.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

KN...are you making fruit cakes this early???? Do you take orders? I think I may be the one person in this county who actually likes fruit cake. Soooo?????
Join me in believing, whole heartedly, that dust creates a protective covering on our furniture. Don't disturb it.
hehehe


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, If I make them in the middle of November they will miss a dunking of brandy... this way I can give it more brandy, a whole month worth of extra brandy!!

I heard of fruitcake being eaten 25 years later and it still was delicious. 
This particular fruit cake I have eaten a year later and it was amazing...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi sewbiz, thank you for your concern.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahhhh...brandy and fruit and nuts and sugar and yummmmmmmm


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

yup... a real sugar high with that one and full of "adult beverage!!!"...


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay, I got a reaction. Nothing like barging in. Just wanted to see how you all are. Happy now.
I think I figured out who the "founder" is.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

One year back in the 90's I made a fruit cake mum put it away in a tin and we found it nearly a year later it tasted fine probably better as it had matured haha I save 800g fruit tins/cans and make smaller ones for gifts as well. The house smells so good with christmas baking its all that cinnamon and mixed spice.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Funny thing hubby's grandmother used to get me to bake her one every christmas for about 17 years ( they didn't drink) but she loved my fruit cake!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> Okay, I got a reaction. Nothing like barging in. Just wanted to see how you all are. Happy now.
> I think I figured out who the "founder" is.


HUH?? I don't get it? THe founder?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

????


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Today in my cooking mag that i buy there are lots of recipes for Whooie pies???? I think they are American I'm going to make some for the irls.Have you had any?

Sorry Auntjmae we sometimes get a one off post that has come from the original message not everyone reads this far back, please jump in and chat pull up a deck chair.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Of KP....I went by the dates people joined...and the posts.Sounds very OCD, but it only took a few minutes. Can't prove it or anything, but it makes sense.
My post was a non sequitur....has absolutely nothing to do with the other posts. Just like to shake it up a bit.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Lol, you are more than welcome to join in we just chatter away about whatever comes to mind.
There was another thread a while ago that was trying to work the mystery out!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Today in my cooking mag that i buy there are lots of recipes for Whooie pies???? I think they are American I'm going to make some for the irls.Have you had any?
> 
> Sorry Auntjmae we sometimes get a one off post that has come from the original message not everyone reads this far back, please jump in and chat pull up a deck chair.


Whoopee Pies originated in Maine. They are cake Oreos (not sure if you have them in Aussie) they are very good.. Chocolate cake with white cream.. but now they are the biggest thing and come in all different flavors and cakes...

Very messy too, but yum... I love them when the cake is devil's food and the cream is marshmallow cream.. but red velvet is great too.. etc etc etc...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

trasara said:


> Today in my cooking mag that i buy there are lots of recipes for Whooie pies???? I think they are American I'm going to make some for the irls.Have you had any?
> 
> Sorry Auntjmae we sometimes get a one off post that has come from the original message not everyone reads this far back, please jump in and chat pull up a deck chair.


Whoopee Pies originated in Maine. They are cake Oreos (not sure if you have them in Aussie) they are very good.. Chocolate cake with white cream.. but now they are the biggest thing and come in all different flavors and cakes...

Very messy too, but yum... I love them when the cake is devil's food and the cream is marshmallow cream.. but red velvet is great too.. etc etc etc...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

How did I end up with 2 posts?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

yum, yum, yum !!!! Yes the girls love oreos we have had them for quite a long time now.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I disappeared My DD no 1 started her final school exams today major deal they are called the HSC it gives them their entrance marks to apply to uni so they can be very stressful, she had 2 subjects today and has 4 more over the next 21/2 weeks. I had to pick her up after her exam, she suffers from anxiety and can have panic atttacks so I was a bit worried today, for the last six months she has had help for this condition that had been under control.
But she seems very chirpy and happy, mostly glad it is nearly over.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I made the red velvet cake after discussing it with you all months ago, I made cream cheese icing it was soooooo good I am going to make some red velvet cupcakes for the breast cancer fundraiser we are having at work. One of you lovely ladies suggested Vanilla icing with a bit of pink colouring, so I think I will do that.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I have been knitting up a storm with the cardigan that I am making it is so quick to knit but I guess I have been knitting alot of 4ply lately with tiny needles and this is 8ply with 4mm needles so that probably is why it is so quick.
I guess now it is so late over there that you are all asleep and I am just talking to myself(Although I do get the best answers that way!!!)


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that I am "listening."
Do try the whoopie pies. I think they're made with kind of thick cake batter dropped in blobs on a cookie sheet and then filled. Or try "Black and White" cookies....big here in New York. White cake batter blobs dipped first in vanilla frosting (that hardens a bit) then in chocolate....super good and super caloric.
Hope your daughter does well on her exams. They're important. How old is she?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

She is 18, Yum the black and white cookies sound good I'll google them to see what they look like.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Wow will definately give those a try we have some thing similar called a neenish tart it is a tart shell filled with sweetened cream then covered with 1/2 vanilla icing and 1/2 chocolate they look like the cookies.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Still talking about food???? and CAKE???

Going to bed now.. Just wanted to wish your daughter all the best with her exams. I can imagine the anxiety she must be going thru...

Great idea about the pink frosting.. very yummy!!

Black and whites are a big deal in NY like AuntJmae says.. 

half the cookie is white glace and the other half is chocolate ganache or glaze... all good ... 

Have a good night...(or good day mate!!)


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It's Gday if you want to talk propper Aussie lol!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't buy any Barbara! I was soooooo stuffed I didnt want to look at food. OH and I had bought the fried pickles to try it. YUCK! YUCK!
> ...


Thats what I thought when I saw the pic... Too much batter in yours I think


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh ladies, I so enjoyed my dinner and sock lesson with Bonnie!...who looks absolutely adorable with short hair... And let me say , after handling some of her items... Her knitting is impeccable !... Wow is she a pro! And the white beaded scarf she is working on is out of this world!


Can't wait to meet up again...( she's going to be expecting to see my socks, and for me to stop twisting my stitches, lol)

I just love kp! Am ready to plan a get together for all of us


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh... And pumpkin whoopie pies are THE BEST


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Well pm me the recipe OSG.... I made mine they were vanilla I think I need a nicer flavour.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Never made them... Just tasted... Will see if my friend will share


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Oh ladies, I so enjoyed my dinner and sock lesson with Bonnie!...who looks absolutely adorable with short hair... And let me say , after handling some of her items... Her knitting is impeccable !... Wow is she a pro! And the white beaded scarf she is working on is out of this world!
> 
> Can't wait to meet up again...( she's going to be expecting to see my socks, and for me to stop twisting my stitches, lol)
> 
> I just love kp! Am ready to plan a get together for all of us


I wish someone would. I can't wait to meet everyone!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning chicks with sticks. Sorry I crashed out on you all last night. I have been a little on the tired side in the evenings for some reason! Hmmmmm

Anywho....hope everyone has a wonderful day today. I have TONS to do here at work. Have to get the Sales and Use Taxes done and paid! Taxes are so much fun. NOT!

I will check back in a bit. This morning I worked on my baby cocoon. It's coming along nicely. I really like it. The hat to match is done. Last night I cast on the next pair of socks. Oh, I think I told you that already. Well, I have to finish my Knit Locker hats too, so I can get those off to Nina. I love my knitting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, doing laundry, then later out in the boat. Maybe knit this am. Hope everyone is doing all right. Barb hope your sister is on the mend. And Alberta, hope that cold went away. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoy your fishing. I love to go fishing. If I come visit, can I go fishing with you and your DH? 

Bits, I forgot to tell you that I got to meet the author of the Yarn Harlot. She was at the Festival and was doing book signings.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, I read that book, and now I am reading her book meditations, I also have Free Range Knitter, and one more...but there is another book of hers I want to get it is called Cast-Off. I will check to see if Overstock has it. I loved Yarn Harlot. Bits

Yes you could come fishing as long as you clean your own fish. I have to clean his....he only has one usable arm....so cannot clean fish one-armed.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

But, but, but.....I don't know how to clean fish. But I"m willing to learn! My brother usually takes the fish off the hook and cleans the fish for me. LOL Last time I tried to take the fish off the hook, I yanked it's guts out. Apparently the darn thing swallowed the hook!

But I'll learn...promise!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Use a slendar pair of pliers to take out hooks. You have neer de-boned a fish for dinner? I do not scrape scales, I fillet the fish.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

nope, never have de-boned. You will need to teach me. Scraping scales doesn't bother me. Messy, but doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, going to try on sock...see how much more I have to do before decrease. B


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning Barabara and Bitsey! 

I am sickiepoo today........ so i'm home. I'm driving Mia over to the sitter. Have a couple of things to take care of. Then I'll go pick her up and come home. 

I'm all stuffy and have a headache, bones feel all achy too....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City...it is the beginning of the school year...perfectly normal. I hope you feel better.....hot tea and bed. Ok, chicks not quite an inch and a half. to do before decreases. Boy, I hope that I don't run out of yarn.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Tania, so sorry you are under the weather. Good day to stay home and drink lots of tea. It's gloomy outside today, so get some rest.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll try! Thank you dears!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all my chickies. I have survived the worst of my cold and am on the mend. I have to go out for a bit of shopping this morning. I have a lot of catching up to do on the board. And you guys were not even very chatty. I love this board. Does anybody know how big admin will let us grow? I didn't feel up to knitting OR posting so I like BA have to get on my cocoon. She and I are doing the same colors. And I don't have the hat done yet, but quite a lot on the cocoon. And my baby is due in Nov. I would like it for the shower. We seem to get side-tracked don't we?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

AuntJMae said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I am "listening."
> Do try the whoopie pies. I think they're made with kind of thick cake batter dropped in blobs on a cookie sheet and then filled. Or try "Black and White" cookies....big here in New York. White cake batter blobs dipped first in vanilla frosting (that hardens a bit) then in chocolate....super good and super caloric.
> Hope your daughter does well on her exams. They're important. How old is she?


LOL, Trasara is a professional chef... She makes amazing creations.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

My son is a recovering alcoholic so I make one especially for him that i don't "brandy"



knittingneedles said:


> yup... a real sugar high with that one and full of "adult beverage!!!"...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Alberta, glad you are feeling better and hope City recovers well after her day off. Bitsey, enjoy the day on the boat. Not too shabby!

I'm off to my class this morning. Got to keep my folks in shape! Then my own workout and I'll be back!

Whoopee pies... I've seen them in the bakery lately but they are one of my many "don't go there"s...


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Good morning all my chickies. I have survived the worst of my cold and am on the mend. I have to go out for a bit of shopping this morning. I have a lot of catching up to do on the board. And you guys were not even very chatty. I love this board. Does anybody know how big admin will let us grow? I didn't feel up to knitting OR posting so I like BA have to get on my cocoon. She and I are doing the same colors. And I don't have the hat done yet, but quite a lot on the cocoon. And my baby is due in Nov. I would like it for the shower. We seem to get side-tracked don't we?


Baby is due in Nov. here too! And I changed the color. LOL It's now a peach color. I will get to the green/yellow stripe some time just to have on hand!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning Bonnie. Enjoy your class!

Alberta, glad you are on the mend. You've been too quiet for too long, so I'm glad to see you are feeling a little better. Don't make me worry about you too! 

Ok chicks, I gotta get some work done here. I think that's why they pay me. Will check back in a bit!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

ok, just checking in and I see nothing is happening. Will check back after lunch. Hope everyone's day is going well.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks getting ready to go on boat...just not in the mood for this. I am in the mood to knit. Can't take knitting though...catch a fish...hands get smelly. B


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey, Ladies.. wanna see how stupid we are??????????????????

Look at the prices of these sweaters,, and you tell me we can't make these?????

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/List/Sweater_Girl?cm_mmc=Email-_-Dedicated-_-ChicKnits181011-_-AmPosition1&[email protected]


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hey, Ladies.. wanna see how stupid we are??????????????????
> 
> Look at the prices of these sweaters,, and you tell me we can't make these?????
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/List/Sweater_Girl?cm_mmc=Email-_-Dedicated-_-ChicKnits181011-_-AmPosition1&[email protected].com


Wish I could get that kind of money for my knitting. Hmmmm :|


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe we all need to go into business together..

You can be in charge of socks!!!! lol....

And with Bonnie bossing us around, we should succeed!!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

But then it isn't pure pleasure...then it is work and uyou have to make it. Notice that words HAVE TO MAKE IT. Big difference now. I'm back no stripers....water too warm. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

No you don'.t we can do it.. that whatever you want to make we sell.. (but it;s just an idea.. nothing serious...)

We aren't gonna do made to order. that would be exactly that..WORK!!

Knitting must stay a pleasure...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree. So, therefore, my glass of iced of tea and I are going to knit. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

YOU GO GIRL!!!! How was fishing/??? any bites??? and BTW I have cleaned and gutted 100s of fish!!! so no prob when we get there.. (dreaming once again!!)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, Chicks getting ready to go on boat...just not in the mood for this. I am in the mood to knit. Can't take knitting though...catch a fish...hands get smelly. B


WET WIPES!! I wouldn't be able to do it without my knitting. Unless I was fishing... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Hey, Ladies.. wanna see how stupid we are??????????????????
> 
> Look at the prices of these sweaters,, and you tell me we can't make these?????
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/List/Sweater_Girl?cm_mmc=Email-_-Dedicated-_-ChicKnits181011-_-AmPosition1&[email protected].com


Crazy! Most of them are dumpy or just nothing special, either. I did love this one tho:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/163226


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Maybe we all need to go into business together..
> 
> You can be in charge of socks!!!! lol....
> 
> And with Bonnie bossing us around, we should succeed!!!!!


Am I that bossy? :mrgreen:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL just kidding... and that's the whole point.. none of them was special really!!! nothing we can't do and sell for upwards of $400... if not more...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/162686

That's my fav...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I really like the 1995.00 one. Champagne wishes on a beer budget.



knittingneedles said:


> Hey, Ladies.. wanna see how stupid we are??????????????????
> 
> Look at the prices of these sweaters,, and you tell me we can't make these?????
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/List/Sweater_Girl?cm_mmc=Email-_-Dedicated-_-ChicKnits181011-_-AmPosition1&[email protected].com


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/162686
> 
> That's my fav...


That looks easy to make, just a ton of stockinette.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i love the drape


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I really like the 1995.00 one. Champagne wishes on a beer budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice, Alberta. You should get right on that!

I didn't notice the first time there were three pages. Some are just AWFUL... I can see where Target gets it's ideas for knock-offs.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes that one is nice. We could do any one of them. Bonnie, could you get that kind of money on etsy? You knit so beautifully.....



Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Ladies.. wanna see how stupid we are??????????????????
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, me too. But it is too late for me to take on a project that big. I like socks and scarves, and hats. Have about 5 inches on my cocoon to go before I start decreasing. May start the hat just for a change. Baby due next month. So everything else is sort of on hold. But they are sure beautiful sweaters. Wonder if they are hand knit? Maybe they gave a shop in Taiwan or something....


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh dear!! 2895.00. I guess I didn't look far enough.



knittingneedles said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/162686
> 
> That's my fav...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey all, Wet wipes do not necessarily get rid of the fishy smell. Knitting stays home...nice and clean. Bits

PS Only 3/4 of an inch and I can start decreasing for the toe. This first sock is turning into the never-ending sock. But I will end it and start No. 2. I love knitting socks!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You could make that sweater...you are using bigger needles and a bigger yarn. Fast.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

We knew you would Bits. Everyone says they are addicting. I am addicted, but have to get this cocoon and hat done by Nov. I went to Prayer Shawl today and knitted awhile on my project there. Now back to cocoon. I spend way too much time reading and typing on here. NOT!! Never too much here. I would miss you all so much. This is my social life.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Like the never-ending sweater???



Bitsey said:


> Hey all, Wet wipes do not necessarily get rid of the fishy smell. Knitting stays home...nice and clean. Bits
> 
> PS Only 3/4 of an inch and I can start decreasing for the toe. This first sock is turning into the never-ending sock. But I will end it and start No. 2. I love knitting socks!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Yes that one is nice. We could do any one of them. Bonnie, could you get that kind of money on etsy? You knit so beautifully.....


Thank you Alberta, but I seriously doubt it!

That cocoon shouldn't take you long at all to finish up. It's like a bigger gauge sock foot!

Bitsey, you are powering through your sock... I believe you have the hang of it now! :lol:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Etsy isn't the place to sell such sweaters, scarves and hats if you really want to get into this...

that's for cottage industries.. you have to get to the specialty boutiques in Manhattan and other very posh areas... And there are many!!!! LA, Lenox, Ma, Chicago, Paris, Milan, Madrid.. Tel Aviv even, I have a friend who works in one in Tel Aviv. My BFF has boutique in Lenox... Have no problem being the sales person... Wanna do it????????????? :~


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey all, Wet wipes do not necessarily get rid of the fishy smell. Knitting stays home...nice and clean. Bits
> 
> PS Only 3/4 of an inch and I can start decreasing for the toe. This first sock is turning into the never-ending sock. But I will end it and start No. 2. I love knitting socks!


YAY! We've got Bitsey hooked!!!!! (like a fish!) ;-)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> We knew you would Bits. Everyone says they are addicting. I am addicted, but have to get this cocoon and hat done by Nov. I went to Prayer Shawl today and knitted awhile on my project there. Now back to cocoon. I spend way too much time reading and typing on here. NOT!! Never too much here. I would miss you all so much. This is my social life.


don't worry Alberta, it's my social life too. If I didn't have to go to class once a week (only 2 left) then this really would be it! But I"m not complaining. NO way. I love you chicks with sticks. We just click and are pretty much on the same track! :thumbup:


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

And Mine TOO!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Etsy isn't the place to sell such sweaters, scarves and hats if you really want to get into this...
> 
> that's for cottage industries.. you have to get to the specialty boutiques in Manhattan and other very posh areas... And there are many!!!! LA, Lenox, Ma, Chicago, Paris, Milan, Madrid.. Tel Aviv even, I have a friend who works in one in Tel Aviv. My BFF has boutique in Lenox... Have no problem being the sales person... Wanna do it????????????? :~


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, aren't we the greatest? I am so proud of all of us. I envy any of you who can actually meet. What a joy that must be. But I will enjoy it through your experiences.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe I am trying to be among the high contributers for the day. Not saying anything important, just contributing. Is Bitsey back from fishing yet?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My hubby is starting to get worried about me....That I hardly every talk with real friends but to my virtual friends. Are you all virtual? I do have real friends...one is traveling, the other is working. and I have three more but right now I am busy with youall. We just have not gotten together this year to do alot of knitting because of health issues, travel issues and work issues. I think when the cold weather really jhits things will calm down and we will start knitting together again. Like next week, we are traveling north. And then kids are coming one of these weekends to get boat. Busy


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits, how did the fishing go? Ready to invite us all to a fish fry? I can be there. Let me go wash my face. That is all I have to do to get ready.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't even need to do that.... lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, but doesn't a fish fry in Virginia sound good?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

i meant wash my face to get there!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Etsy isn't the place to sell such sweaters, scarves and hats if you really want to get into this...
> 
> that's for cottage industries.. you have to get to the specialty boutiques in Manhattan and other very posh areas... And there are many!!!! LA, Lenox, Ma, Chicago, Paris, Milan, Madrid.. Tel Aviv even, I have a friend who works in one in Tel Aviv. My BFF has boutique in Lenox... Have no problem being the sales person... Wanna do it????????????? :~


Your friend in Lenox... she ought to want special handknit accessories for her shop. I could handle that.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow, our temps have really dropped tremendously today! When we got home at about 3, it was still hot (high 80's...). Now, two hours later, it's almost down to 60 outside, with a cold wind blowing. Brrr... Someone told me this morning that it was supposed to drop into the 30's overnight and I just didn't see how that could happen! Now I do.

Thanks to you guys I picked my sampler socks back up, after our KAL... I have the second one past the heel now and on to the foot! I will have two pair completed shortly.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OIC. Guess I misunderstood.



knittingneedles said:


> i meant wash my face to get there!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Etsy isn't the place to sell such sweaters, scarves and hats if you really want to get into this...
> ...


I wanted to learn how to felt.. I saw the most amazing stuff in Australia and on Etsy...

http://www.etsy.com/listing/40673763/nuno-felted-wool-coat-jacket-peacock?ref=v1_other_1

and I wanted to find a place to learn,, there was no where to learn it.. so i couldn't but she was all gung ho on getting special items for sale...

we can do this. .


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Chicks what are we doing? Crap, I haven't even finished my first sock...so leave me out I will watch. Bitsey

Alberta..I do not do fish frys.....all of that grease...yuck...Hey let us sit and watch our arteries become concrete. No, I try to bake, or lightly sautee in olive oil in frying pan. But mercy me, I do love fried onion rings Yum. I have never tried fried pickles....but I think I might really love them. Now Alberta, come November we have Oyster Roasts. Yum.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my Bits, that do sound good. And I do low fat anyway. I just wanted to meet you.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta you can come and meet me anytime you want. Almost time to really get things going for dinner.

Has anyone heard if we are going to have a mild winter or a bad winter? Bits


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i think we're going to have a mild winter but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I have heard that Chicago is going to have a horrible winter, that's why I was asking. Also the acorns this year are so large you could almost shoot pool with them. On the coast the famers almanac said cold and snowy. Good knitting weather and soup making and bread making. Sounds good.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi bitsey, i guess we'll see. it always snows in PA. and with all these weird weather patterns, it's very hard to tell.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks...time for dinner. Later dear friends.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Later chickies. Have to put on a coat, (very cold out) and go get gas for my car and a few groceries. Be back in a bit.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Scrubbing the bathrooms, anyone want to help????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bite your tongue!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't have too, you just have to grab a scrub brush and come on over!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knittingneedles, you made me laugh. the housewife's favorite job. that's my job tomorrow.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

wish someone else would do it!! like the old days!!!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all! Just popping in for a minute... I have homework and two tests tomorrow as part of my conference...

Would rather be knitting..would even rather be cleaning fish ( which I hate, lol)... But luv the fishin'. 

Just left hobby lobby, and bought yarn and a needle for mom... She is actually wanting to start back crocheting!

Good sign I think... So will drive another hour south tomorrow to deliver it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all! Just popping in for a minute... I have homework and two tests tomorrow as part of my conference...

Would rather be knitting..would even rather be cleaning fish ( which I hate, lol)... But luv the fishin'. 

Just left hobby lobby, and bought yarn and a needle for mom... She is actually wanting to start back crocheting!

Good sign I think... So will drive another hour south tomorrow to deliver it


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops!... iPhone doublepost


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Hi all! Just popping in for a minute... I have homework and two tests tomorrow as part of my conference...
> 
> Would rather be knitting..would even rather be cleaning fish ( which I hate, lol)... But luv the fishin'.
> 
> ...


I hope your Mom has a good time crocheting... It is a very good sign!

Fish filets, salad, steamed broccoli, and sweet potato for me, and baked potato for the guys. Dinner is almost ready!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey all! Still feeling yucky. I'm all achy and stuffy. :'( Even my piercing hurts.... i'm hot, then cold.... UGH! Chris stayed at mom's and I'm home with Mia.... We had broth and brown rice....


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

NINA!!! You're going to be so mad at today's x factor! GRRRR!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Poor Tania! Maybe Mia should have stayed with your mom too? You said she can be a handful. With you not feeling well......

Nina, I hate cleaning the bathrooms too! I need a housekeeper. Never had one and probably never will. But wouldn't that be nice?!!??

Bonnie, you dinner sounds yummy. I didn't cook. We went out for pizza. Was really good.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Maryrose, let's hope our winter is mild this year. We had a rough one last year.

Alberta....sounds like we need a road trip!! Maybe we should plan something for the spring!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OSG...I hope your Mom enjoys crocheting. I'm guessing she use to crochet and was under the weather? Either way, I find knitting and crocheting to be my salvation!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still doing laundry. I'm always doing laundry. Only 2 people live in this house and I'm always doing laundry!! I wish we could all just go NAKED! YIKES!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barb, I wish!! Chris was already up there, he had a football game. 

Mia is ready to wind down. I think the broth made her sleepy lol. I added some carrots to hers.....

oh how i wish i had a housekeeper!! I have never minded cleaning another person's house, but my own??? I can't stand it. I do it bc i have to. lol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

we all do it because we have to. I always say my house is clean enough to be healthy, and dirty enough to be lived in!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm singing..."I think I'm alone now, doesn't seem to be anyone around"....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> NINA!!! You're going to be so mad at today's x factor! GRRRR!


OH NO>> LEROY IS GONE????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I made stir fry veggies in Miso sauce with vegan chicken, on a bed of rice noodles..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Who in the heck is Leroy...never mind I don't watch that show. Never have My goodness Tania..little Mia is past her bed time...it is almost 8:30. Bedtime and storytime. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, there are other peeps here! Yahoo! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, is it Chris???? OH NO...

Today I was listening to Pandora.. and they had that girl called Trouble (?) who looked like Justin Beber.. remember her. well obviously she already has a record out.. so I am not gonna cry for these guys... Hopefully someone will pick them up...

My 2 fav guys are (were) torilla man, chris (ex addict) and leroy (mainly because of his looks.. he looks like the coolest dude on the planet.. how cool would it be to be his grandkid???? I bet his kids look older than he does!!!

The guy who did rhiana's song like frank sinatra was pretty damn good...

From the girls I like Drew (the young blond) and the one who is always a wreak before she goes out, then hits it out of the ball park...

Groups.. .only the new one with the girls.. and I think the group from Maryland...

Those are my favs, let's see if any survive!!

who are yours? 

SHould this be in a PM????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

If you love to watch underdogs become winners and see miracles in the making.. you will love this show... 

and tania forgot one more... the one who sings like Beyonce! Alison??


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Leroy is 60 years old and really doesn't look a day over 40 and he has grandkids etc... and sings pretty damn good...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Barbara, you are never alone...

OSG, your mom sounds like she might be getting her second wind back. that's great...

We all have seen miracles happen!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Why do I always seem like I an having a conversation with myself????


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

You won't get off that easy. You are not alone. I am just checkin'in. Then off to make my cocoon. Think i will become a butterfly. LOLOLOL



Barbara Ann said:


> I'm singing..."I think I'm alone now, doesn't seem to be anyone around"....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Then you will be beautiful Alberta!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

oh Nina, if you look at the posts you will see I was talking to myself too.

I'm practicing the Entrelac! LOL


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

cool, u'll get it... you'll see!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

When I get caught up I may try it.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Tania, is it Chris???? OH NO...
> 
> Today I was listening to Pandora.. and they had that girl called Trouble (?) who looked like Justin Beber.. remember her. well obviously she already has a record out.. so I am not gonna cry for these guys... Hopefully someone will pick them up...
> 
> ...


I'm not tellin!! LOL

I really like the mechanic girl, Tora. My favs are her, Chris, the one that says he's God's gift to the earth, and the Sinatra guy...... Oh and the same girl that's a nervous wreck.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I love looking at City and BA at the festival. I made them my desktop wallpaper and they smile at me whenever I sign on. Try it. You will do a lot of smiling. Thank you Nina.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Alberta! I'm glad you're feeling better! 


I just want to say... I loooooooooove that one that sings like Sinatra! He is SO cute  Boyish for sure... but when he matures he's going to be so friggin hott!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL

Listen to yourselves. If those young men were with you you would hurt them! LOL

I got the first row done! It looks good so far.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tania what program are you guys talking about?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I thought you were working on a pair of socks? I promise my self next week I have to start cutting out a tote bag. It will take me the entire day to simply cut out one bag. Once that is done I am on my way. Who is singing like Frank...I love Frank...I think I have about 20 of his albums in near mint condition. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, I think you and I are out of the loop. I don't know what show they are talking about.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That is what happens when you hang with the children. LOLOLOL


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's my cutie patutti!  LOL






If you want to skip to his music you can move the little bar to 1:10 mark.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

We were talking about the USA version of Simon Cowell's "X Factor on FOX. It's on right now.... They've narrowed down millions of people to 16. That's what they're presenting now


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I am in the middle of a sock, a baby cocoon, and a hat for the knit locker! But Nina sent me the directions to learn Entrelac so i'm doing a swatch to try it. It was going great until I got the the second row. Gotta frog that part and do it again.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

And don't feel out of the loop, I'm not in it either. I don't watch x factor. Mike has some zombie movie on!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

zombies?? I'm such a chicken! LOL

I heard the new show American Horror Story is good... it's on FX. I dont know what number it is.... but here's the preview. http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/ahs/


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I saw Phillip Lomax...he is cute, his singing is passable, but honey he is no Frank...not even close. I have seen better performers passing as Frank. He is so filled with himself....no he needs some humility, and maybe one day he could be a good crooner.. Micheal Buble is better. Bits...just my opinion. Remember I grew up listening to Frank. When I was 18 my dad asked what I wanted for my birthday...I said the album Sinatra At The Sands. Go figure.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Zombies.....Yikes. Off to my chair...check in later my chicks.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi citynenanyc, i hope you get well soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok. I'm still working on the Entrelac. Then I'm heading for bed. Another early morning and I have to give my nephew a hair cut before he goes to school tomorrow. His hair is getting way too long. And Thursday is picture day. Gotta make the boy handsome!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok ok. I agree Bitsey. He just too cute. If he were trying to sell me something, i'd just give him a blank check hahahahaha


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Maryrose  How are you these days?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Tania, you are kidding me, how old is that dude? 19 years old? If I were you I would starting looking at 45 to 50 with lots of money, settled lovely man, educated, vacation home, grand retirement....no worries, and if there are children...they have been taken care of. Perfect. There type that into match .com. Bits Think...brownstone excellent part of new york. There is all the wisdom I have to give to you. Bits...Back to the needles.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you Bitsey! I have LOTS to learn


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm doing okay. i need to buy new eyeglasses. they accidently broke when i accidently put them on my ironing board & the iron tipped over & fell on them. i have them ducked taped. i'm going sat. to walmart to order another one. i don't have ins. on them, because i went to "america's best eyeglass place" & they are such a scam. they advertised 2 for $69.00, but they ripped me off and not only did i pay 150.00 for them, (plus my husband's ins.covered the eye exam), i only received one when i was supposed to get 2. if there is one in your area, never go there. they're very arrogant too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Ok, I saw Phillip Lomax...he is cute, his singing is passable, but honey he is no Frank...not even close. I have seen better performers passing as Frank. He is so filled with himself....no he needs some humility, and maybe one day he could be a good crooner.. Micheal Buble is better. Bits...just my opinion. Remember I grew up listening to Frank. When I was 18 my dad asked what I wanted for my birthday...I said the album Sinatra At The Sands. Go figure.


BIts, you have to understand that these guys have had no training at all. this is totally raw singing..

Once they are polished up.. he will be great...

It's a great show... and I LOVE MICHAEL BUBLE!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

EXCUSE ME Bits... City should find a younger guy.. with a trust fund... not an older middle age guy who will eventually want a blond bimbo... they have middle age complexes.. they get a trophy wife and a Porsche...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

So do I...I enjoy him very much, but.....and there is that but he is no Frank.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania, if you are planning for an older man.. make sure he is way older... and that he puts you on the top of his will!!!! and make it iron clad!!! SO that his kids don't try to cut you out!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Maryrose... I order my glasses from http://www.39dollarglasses.com/

I've been ordering from there since 2006. No problems at all. Sometimes they have $15 off. They send coupons via email all the time. You can call your optometrist and ask for your prescription. They HAVE to give it to you. Don't let them tell you otherwise. Ask them for your PD measurement.

Good luck!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I agree, but A late middle aged man.....mature....no divorce....wife passed away........long time ago. A manwho is happy with himself...not one that is searching for himself.Confident looking for a warm woman to share his life with. Hey cookie, if I find him...he is mine...I will dye my hair.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMGoodness.... Do you guys know I haven't been searching just yet... 

Well i have had my eye on someone at work. Divorced, no kids... very nice. Has a lot going on with his dad though. Only one of 4 boys taking care of his father. And he gives GREAT hugs!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How old is this dude and why is he divorced? Maybe he should not have been married to a woman...gives great hugs???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Alberta, I think you and I are out of the loop. I don't know what show they are talking about.


I don't follow that show, either. :roll:


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Ann, just taking a short break and have questions. What size needles did you use for the hat?
How many stitches did you cast on?

My pattern calls for CO 80 stitches on size 7 DP needles. That is only 20 less than the cocoon. Won't that make the hat fit me? The cocoon is pretty big. The hat seems to me will be too big. Just thought I would ask the expert. LOL!! Any suggestion? And I do not have cable so I can/t get in the group. But city sent me to a youtube video to see the handsome hunky child.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thank you Bitsey! I have LOTS to learn


Listen to Mama Bitsey!! She knows her stuff...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> EXCUSE ME Bits... City should find a younger guy.. with a trust fund... not an older middle age guy who will eventually want a blond bimbo... they have middle age complexes.. they get a trophy wife and a Porsche...


Hey... City could be a good trophy wife. :-D


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think his wife left him for a livelier person.... apparently she didn't a family man didn't appeal to her. Kids, the house, fireplace and picket fence.... He also spent a lot of time taking care of his father. Who's got a mile long list of things going on. Including being in a wheel chair, dialysis, and dementia and being abusive to the nurses.......

So she cut out on him. I think he's coming around. I knitted a lapghan for his father. He just put him in a nursing home. He was struggling with it, but couldn't manage.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Checking out what you all are doing and I think I'll head back to the couch to knit a while. I feel an early bedtime coming on.

Hope you all have fun tonight and don't leave me too many pages to read tomorrow.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Me??? When I get down to my regular size... Hell yeah!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I agree, but A late middle aged man.....mature....no divorce....wife passed away........long time ago. A manwho is happy with himself...not one that is searching for himself.Confident looking for a warm woman to share his life with. Hey cookie, if I find him...he is mine...I will dye my hair.


Don't you dare dye your hair.. I love your hair color... I would love to have beautiful white hair like you.. mine would be steely grey.. not pretty at alll


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Huh um. Would not touch that with a long pole.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

My hair is not white....it is grey. To my chair chicks.....be back.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Bitsey! I have LOTS to learn
> ...


what's wrong with my advice??? I actually have been there done that... hump!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Who Bitsey? I think if he had himself a wife like me.... I could stay home, rear the children and take care of his dad with a nurse


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Or I could go to work too... I don't mind. I love to work. It's what I know.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I think his wife left him for a livelier person.... apparently she didn't a family man didn't appeal to her. Kids, the house, fireplace and picket fence.... He also spent a lot of time taking care of his father. Who's got a mile long list of things going on. Including being in a wheel chair, dialysis, and dementia and being abusive to the nurses.......
> 
> So she cut out on him. I think he's coming around. I knitted a lapghan for his father. He just put him in a nursing home. He was struggling with it, but couldn't manage.


SO far so good.. you are doing the right things.. hugs and lapghans.. now all you need to do is start cooking those delis PR dishes... and he will be eating out of your hand in no time..

Putting the father in a nursing home, is probably the best thing he has done.. slowly he will start living again... and if you play your cards right.. he might with you!!!!

Does he have money????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Huh um. Would not touch that with a long pole.


smart woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hunf: :evil:


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Does he have money? What did she just say ...he works in the same office...and he is divorced......NOoooooooooooooo.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Who Bitsey? I think if he had himself a wife like me.... I could stay home, rear the children and take care of his dad with a nurse


DO NOT OFFER TO TAKE CARE OF HIS DAD EVER!!!! That will just open a great big can of worms especially if he has dementia...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

You know it takes the same amount of effort to fall in love with a rich man as a poor man...

SO pay attention... 

true, like in my case... the rich can go away and all you are left with is the man!!!!! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I have no idea about the money yet. I know he makes good money now, being the 2nd in directing the ER.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

C Tania does have a brain..

He must make good money, honey.. .very important to keep you happy!!! 

Is he an MD or admin?


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

He's really nice and has a beautiful smile. His eyes look lonely.... So one of these days when it gets colder i'm going to make a typical soup we make. Sancocho.......... A pot full of everything! lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Uh oh Bitsey why don't we like him?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, I get the point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

He's an administrator


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits is just trying to say,, he doesn't have money... honey


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Note to self: He is WORKING IN THE ER, oh, right he is not the head of the hospital....BUT WORKING IN THE ER. wHAT DO i NOT UNDERSTAND...i DO NOT SE SETTLED...HOME, PLUS VACATION HOME...GRAND RETIREMENT...NO, JUST NOT SEEING IT.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bitsey,

Heel? Are you on your 2nd sock? I thought you were nearly ready to decrease. I am hard at work on my cocoon. Just did a couple inches. Stopped to catch up here.



Bitsey said:


> so, is that called a DK yarn? They socks are great, I hope I do as well as you did. I am excited. Tomorrow I start my heel. We will see.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

But i like the elderly. They have wonderful stories and need lots of love too. I used to go to my grandma's nursing home and sit in the "hang out" room. Some of the ladies would just talk... I'd sit there and listen and let them take me back in time with them.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

But he is an admin in er in a NYC hospital... how bad can that be??

He must make at least 80K has full benefits, pension plan, IRA, 401K.. oh and of course, the most important thing...

Life insurance!!!!!

And if he didn't have kids with the starter wife, then no child support and if she remarried.. no alimony either!! Free and clear!! can't get better than that!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not all on the screen. Have to scroll. What happened?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi knitgalore, i'm knitting my 2nd sock. i'm on the heel flap. i'm going to try to get my sock here tonite to show. my pic of myself will come later. i need my hair colored & cut. and i have some bills i need paid first before i go. but my driver's license renew is due the end of nov. so i will get my hair done before then.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> But i like the elderly. They have wonderful stories and need lots of love too. I used to go to my grandma's nursing home and sit in the "hang out" room. Some of the ladies would just talk... I'd sit there and listen and let them take me back in time with them.


That's what you need to do.. go visit in the nursing home.. never offer to bring him home and have a nurse.. cause you will end up being the nurse!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the screen went nuts when bits wrote Noooooooooo with a thousand OOOOOOOO


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol. I looove you guys!!! I get what youre both saying.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is that what happened? I am sorry. Well, my darlings I am heading to my chair for alittle R&R before I hit the hay. In the morning chicks. Bits


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Uuuuugggghhhh!!! I am brain dead from studying!!!


See what happens when I work... You all start matchmaking!

City, don't settle for less than a man who adores you and cannot believe how lucky he is that you want to be with him... The rest will then fall into place....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Just relize Tania...apoliceman in NY can be earning $125,000.00......so if he and his wife are police they earn a total of 250,000.00. Not alot of money for the city...neither is 80,000.00. Sounds good, but figure the rents. Goodnight, enough of my lectures. That is why Alberta and I lived so long we get to do this.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Good gravy! ... Glad I live in Mississippi ... Don't make a killing, but cost of living makes me believe we do...


That income would put you in a large house with multiple cars, private scool tuition for the kids, and plenty left for vacations if you manage it well,,,


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I like him. I dont know if anything will come of it anyway.... not that i would settle, but im a package deal. They all have to like each other too.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

That is why I go to the nursing home on Wednesday morning to read to them for an hour and play a game with them and sometimes even have lunch there. I have done it for a couple years



citynenanyc said:


> But i like the elderly. They have wonderful stories and need lots of love too. I used to go to my grandma's nursing home and sit in the "hang out" room. Some of the ladies would just talk... I'd sit there and listen and let them take me back in time with them.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

I am so glad you ladies do visit at the nh's....it is such a blessing for them


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Me too. I did end up being a nurse and he wasn't able to leave me anything. He was too afraid of his daughters. But he made me happy and I was never lonely and he made me very happy. The lights went out of my life when he left me.



knittingneedles said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Osg..... wiki says Mississippi is the poorest state in the US with avg salary at 15k. Wow!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I seem to have an attraction for the blue collar man. If i were born in the turn of the century, he'd be a coal miner.... farmer.... someone tall and big and hunky and i would love his manly scent! Yuuuummm! 

Im not attracted to the lanky suit dude with the porche....


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

We just have a lot of people living off the system... There are many of us who work hard, and live decent or better... I don't have a large house...( only about 2000 sq ft)... But we own land instead... 

We are both state employees, so it's not like we are making a lot in salary, but we work hard, play often, and make it because we budget and our money stretches further here


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

OSG if everyone felt that way a lot of the country problems would go away.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Im really sorry Alberta. My heart just broke in two. It sounds like you had found true love. 

I thought i did.... he was an army guy. Oh yeah, i love me some army guys!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well.... Just remember, anyone can buy him some cologne to your liking... But you can't make him work, and you can't make him put you and family first over his friends/ habits

I truly believe in long courtships... You definitely have to date thru football season, baseball season, and hunting season here to see if you REALLY like a man, lol


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bless you Tania. You are too young to stay alone forever. But you have to be sure that whoever you choose to share your life with will be as in love with your children as he is for you.



citynenanyc said:


> Im really sorry Alberta. My heart just broke in two. It sounds like you had found true love.
> 
> I thought i did.... he was an army guy. Oh yeah, i love me some army guys!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> OSG if everyone felt that way a lot of the country problems would go away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Well looks like I have a new thing for my kp list of prayers... A nice smelling, strong, hard working hunk with a fat bank account for city...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And speaking of arny men, 62 years ago the most beautiful, tall, blond man came into my life. One week later we married and lived and loved for 54 years. So it is possible to have 2 loves (or more) in your life. So hang in there.



knitgalore said:


> Bless you Tania. You are too young to stay alone forever. But you have to be sure that whoever you choose to share your life with will be as in love with your children as he is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol youre right osg!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nite all... I have two big tests tomorrow;(


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck OSG. Rest well


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Tall , blonde, uniform.... Yummy!....

Think I will go dream now, lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh Alberta! You hott mama you!! I love it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Oooh Alberta! You hott mama you!! I love it!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night and good luck and sweet dreams OSG!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I seem to have an attraction for the blue collar man. If i were born in the turn of the century, he'd be a coal miner.... farmer.... someone tall and big and hunky and i would love his manly scent! Yuuuummm!
> 
> Im not attracted to the lanky suit dude with the porche....


Tania, who doesn't love tall big and hunky???????????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OH and by the way.. you should see what tall big and hunky looks like in a suit.. or how about better a tux!!!! or a uniform that works too!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

After reading it all. .Was watching tv.. 

I don't believe that there is "true" love. i believe you love the people who come in to your life and when it is time to move on you do, and then you might find love again and again..

I thought a number of men were my true love.. 

Sometimes things just work out great and you stay together thru thick and thin for decades and sometimes you love someone very much but the circumstances don't work out right and you part..doesn't stop you from loving them

If you love them set them free... and that is so hard to do, but sometimes you have too... 

SO love can come and go in a person life more than once!! like Alberta!!! 

But give me a tall hunk of a man who holds a door open for a woman... and I promise you I will drool


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Or without!! Who said that??



knittingneedles said:


> OH and by the way.. you should see what tall big and hunky looks like in a suit.. or how about better a tux!!!! or a uniform that works too!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Well my friends, I am going to hit the hay too. CU all tomorrow. In the PM as after reading I gp to my quilt guild meeting. Be back tomorrow! Everyone stay sweet!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

WHAT???????????????????? ALBERTA!!!! YOU?????????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I am sure we will all have very sweet dreams tonight!!

Good nite easterners!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

OMG ladies !!!!!! What a coversation to read!!!
I have to say a uniform makes a man look 1000% better... 
City how lucky are you to have so many ladies experienced in life to give you advice, that is what is so cool about our resort, Unfortunately I don't have any advise for you as I am still breaking in hubby number one, he his close to being trained so I'm not ready for a fresh one yet, We have been together since I was 15.
But I do believe you are such a kind and loving person there will be someone.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

where have u been? its been lonely without anyone on...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Was running late this morning didn't get chance to pop on, Was busy this afternoon helping DD1 burn her english notes as that exam was today and she hates it with a passion it causes her alot of stress so we had a sort of celebration, now she has let go of it and can move on.... Unfortunately I didn't allow for all the smoke, that sets off my allerigies and I can't stand the smell of it on my clothes and in my hair so then I had to shower.....


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Besides knitting you weren't online before I thought you had decided to have an early night!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope was watching tv online...
It's great that she is thru the exams..


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Still has math , biology and chemistry but it is only English that freaks her out.
How is you new eating style working out for you is it helping the waistline like you had hoped?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Funny that English is what freaks her out.. I hate the other three!!!

I like it.. Eat alot of Thai food but so far I don't see anything different with the waistline.. Not sure why...

But I don't have a good scale anyway.. 

I take thyroid meds too cause my thyroid decided to totally conch out on me... so maybe that has something to do with it.. who knows?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you feel healthier?
I need to get motivated!!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel like I am on my way to something way better. I need to move more.. sitting in front of this comp isn't doing me any good. And neither is knitting... my fingers get a workout but not the butt.. and the butt needs more work... 
I am happy with the food deal.. and I believe it is better. I eat tons of fiber and I know it!!! lol.. 
I'll PM you something I can't write on the forum...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Do you never sleep knitting?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Me??? When I get down to my regular size... Hell yeah!


You are beautiful. And sweet. And smart! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I'm not all on the screen. Have to scroll. What happened?


Bitsey did it with her long "nooooooooo(etc)". We need to remember not to do that!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, good morning! I've just read through Match.com, KP style... Cute conversation! I live with husband #1 and only. If anything happens to him, I will be content to be by myself for the rest of my life. 

The cold has rolled in here... 48 degrees at 7am. Brrrrr. We were still having summer yesterday morning! The coffee tastes realllllly good this morning! Wish I didn't have to go anywhere this morning, but I do.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey, a couple of people have wondered how I matched people up for our swap... I guess it's time to tell!

Remember I said the questionaire being pm'd to me was your official "entry" into the swap? Well, I kept a list of who responded with their questionaire, in what order. To match us up, I used the order of response to the questionaire! Couldn't think of a more random way... I only had to move one person out of order by one slot to accomodate her wishes not to mail internationally. So, you chose your own partners based on how fast you responded!

I didn't want anyone to be able to say I picked and chose, took who I wanted or whatever... So that's how I did it.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning all, Its not often I am up late enough to catch you all, my kitchen is a mess I have been baking now for nearly 6 hours am just decorating the last of the cupcakes then a quick clean up hopefully....
Sewbiz that was a clever way to match us up I did wonder how you decided.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Morning all! Say a prayer... Two big tests today;(...am realizing that there re so many options that do NOT require another degree(smiling)....Seriously, I don't know how people go back to school, parent, and work all at the same time! So glad this is just a three day workshop!


Sewbiz, I am just so thankful you agreed to organize it that's what the happies were for... Plus I felt you should get to be surprised too


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trasara... I wish I could hire you and city...


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Trasara's goodies and city cleaning....nah! If I win the lottery we will all just build our resort and play


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good luck with you TEsts OSG I'm sure you will do well!!!!
We are having a Breast cancer cake stall at work tomorrow, so I have made 3 dozen cupcakes 2 dozen mini cupcakes,12 fairy want biscuits, 12 tiara biscuits,12 marshmallow heart biscuits,11/2 dozen pink meringues and 11/2 dozen gluten free cupcakes. Lucky all this baking turns me off wAnting to eat any of it...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

If there is a real resort hopefuuly it will be fully staffed and someone can cook for me then I could just knit.......


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good morning all, Its not often I am up late enough to catch you all, my kitchen is a mess I have been baking now for nearly 6 hours am just decorating the last of the cupcakes then a quick clean up hopefully....
> Sewbiz that was a clever way to match us up I did wonder how you decided.


Yeah, I don't usually see you in the early a.m... You must have pulled an all-day baking extravaganza... I'm sure your house smells WONDERFUL. It's your night time now, right? Get your beauty rest! I was going to stay up late quilting last night and ended up conking out on the couch while knitting a sock... :roll:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> Morning all! Say a prayer... Two big tests today;(...am realizing that there re so many options that do NOT require another degree(smiling)....Seriously, I don't know how people go back to school, parent, and work all at the same time! So glad this is just a three day workshop!
> 
> Sewbiz, I am just so thankful you agreed to organize it that's what the happies were for... Plus I felt you should get to be surprised too


Hope all goes well, OSG, and you breeze through those tests! The "happies" you brought me were definitely a surprise! I could wear the scarf today, too, with this cold! :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow, Tracy, that was a LOT of baking. And knowing how pretty you make your cakes, I'm sure they will all sell and make a lot of money for breast cancer research.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Where is our Bitsey this morning? Sleeping in?


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

It is 12.04am Thursday morning I will be up again at 6am so I will probably suffer for this tomorrow.


----------



## janetee (Oct 17, 2011)

Just send me the airfare!! (Just kidding!)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Me??? When I get down to my regular size... Hell yeah!
> ...


Thank you Sewbiz!! Sending you a real big hug! =D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> It is 12.04am Thursday morning I will be up again at 6am so I will probably suffer for this tomorrow.


Owww... hope not! :|


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck OSG! I hope you ace it 

Good luck Trasara! I hope you sell out quick! 

Bonnie, over here it's raining.... kinda chilly though. It's so good!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > citynenanyc said:
> ...


Back atcha! :wink:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Barbara Ann, just taking a short break and have questions. What size needles did you use for the hat?
> How many stitches did you cast on?
> 
> My pattern calls for CO 80 stitches on size 7 DP needles. That is only 20 less than the cocoon. Won't that make the hat fit me? The cocoon is pretty big. The hat seems to me will be too big. Just thought I would ask the expert. LOL!! Any suggestion? And I do not have cable so I can/t get in the group. But city sent me to a youtube video to see the handsome hunky child.


Alberta, I'm not using any pattern. I'm using baby yarn and a size 2 needle. I casted on about 100 stitches for the baby hat. And 120 for the cocoon. Just doing 2x2 ribbing for about 1 1/2" - 2" then just stockinette. Nothing fancy, it;s a self patterning yarn.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

If we hit the lotto (biiig) we will have to own two resorts........ One in the hot weather and one for those that like the winters  With a spa for each and indoor pool in the winter one........ 

sorry, dreaming again


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Barbara


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I'm off to get some sleep now have a great day everyone.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> We just have a lot of people living off the system... There are many of us who work hard, and live decent or better... I don't have a large house...( only about 2000 sq ft)... But we own land instead...
> 
> We are both state employees, so it's not like we are making a lot in salary, but we work hard, play often, and make it because we budget and our money stretches further here


2000 sq. ft! My house is only 1600 sq ft and I thought it was big! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Or without!! Who said that??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You go Alberta. You and me are on the same track!! LOL


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Geez, I finally finished reading and catching up!
Hi everyone. I have a class tonight, I sat this morning after cutting my nephew's hair, doing the homework I hadn't done all week! LOL Good thing it's just crochet, that I can do.

Hope everyone has a great day. Good luck OSG on the tests. Tracy, I hope you take a pic of those cupcakes. Your work is beautiful. 

Damp, rainy, dreary, cold day today. Don't like it. 

Tania, how are you feeling?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning Barb!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, sorry I have been quiet...

Been to see the doc today, about the pains in my tummy, which at the worst I thought was IBS...I came away with papers to go for a blood test for Ovarian cancer...having thought id finally beaten cervical (treatment from 21 to 39 years of age) Im not going to give up just yet, but dont know how much fight i have left in me...I'll let you all know the results, am going for bloods tommoro morning and hope the results wont take too long to come back...Im sorry, I needed to rant and dont want my kids to know how scared I am, although DD #1 is worried already cos she came with me to the docs....I think of you as my knitting sisters...my online family  thanks for giving me this chance to vent without fear...

on a better note, went to LYS and bought £3o worth of discontinued rowan bamboo, which usually sells for £4 a ball...30x 4 = 120...so guess i got a good bargain 

see ya later, need some sleep now xx


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, you have to fight harder. My prayers are with you...stay strong. Goodmorning all not happy with news of dissi, and I pray she is wrong. I have showered, face is on, going to do my hair. 

Have to make lentil soup for hubby then finish my sock. Everyone say prayers for dissi. Bitsey


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Prayers are definetly going up for Dissi. 

Dissi, we are your Knitting Sisters aka online family. Please do keep us informed. We are all pulling for you. God willing, it will turn out to be IBS or something along those lines. I'm still having issues too. Over 2 weeks and my system is still not right. I called doctor yesterday but haven't heard from him yet. I believe he will send me to a specialist. 

Stay strong Dissi. We are all with you in spirit.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

trasara said:


> Good luck with you TEsts OSG I'm sure you will do well!!!!
> We are having a Breast cancer cake stall at work tomorrow, so I have made 3 dozen cupcakes 2 dozen mini cupcakes,12 fairy want biscuits, 12 tiara biscuits,12 marshmallow heart biscuits,11/2 dozen pink meringues and 11/2 dozen gluten free cupcakes. Lucky all this baking turns me off wAnting to eat any of it...


Photos??


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Justcaught up.... Many prayers being lifted for you dissi!!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Tracy, they don't pay you enough.. that's for sure...

OSG good luck with all the tests... I am sure you will ace them.. and I am also sure that by now, you are done!!! (time wise)


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow finally read all the pages to catch up still have PMs to go thru.

Dissi, you have to do all you can to make sure you are OK for your family!!!! And God Forbid (and you should anyway) look into alternatives too!!! Even for IBS!! 

I just spent part of the evening researching herbs from the Amazon.. there are so many amazing things out there to help people get healthy that are real.. not just Dr meds...

SO we are all here for you.. but to get over it you need to be strong and say.. I won't let you take me over!!! IBS or otherwise!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I mismeasured, I still have 3/4 of an inch to go before I can decrease for toe. Rats. Off I go. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Keep at it Bitsey. You will get there!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, I wont not fight it...was just so deflated when I got back in from the docs, even a saving of £90 didnt make me feel better! lol

Now Ive talked things over with DBF, things dont seem so bad now..we realise that even if it is OC, it shouldnt have had time to spread anywhere else as its less than a year since my last treatment...

Kids all know this time too, they were hurt when I didnt tell them until after the treatment last time.

Thank you for being there for me... love you all lots like the jelly tots xxx


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooo...Jelly tots? Sounds yummy! Like a gummie bear! LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dissi, I understnad the first time I was told I had lymphoma it kind of knocks the air out of you....you need that time to adjust, work on healing and getting angry at the cancer. But let us hope for the best. Let us hope it is a intestinal infection. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now for some jelly tots......with whipped cream?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

How close to the beginning of the toe do we start the decrease. I have about 2 inches to the end of the toe. Sound right to anyone else? Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

put your foot in it!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I did put my foot in it. That is why I am asking start there or knit another 1/4 of an inch...the directions say "When foot measures 1 1/2 " less than the desired length of heel start decrease. That means nothing to me. I will take about 20 rows to decrease to the 8 stitches. Ok, I just counted the rows and that is about 2 inches. Maybe atouch less. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Put your foot in it....You are a riot.


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Im ok now ive talked it out physically with an adult(!)
i didnt tell you of my charity purchase yesterday, 11 balls of black eyelash yarn(i will make scarfs twined with black dk on 35 mm needles) fo £0.50p fifty pennies for all that yarn, i just couldnt leave it sitting there 

but best still today my bamboo yarn i saved 90 pounds..

I cant wait, ive ordered such pretty colours too!

Bits keep going.....i am not starting socks until i get blood results!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Barb, jelly tots are candy, little blobs of flavoured jelly coated in sugar! yummmmmmmmmy! lol


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, knitting here goes, I am going to try it on again. Ok, I am going to knit two more rounds. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I did put my foot in it. That is why I am asking start there or knit another 1/4 of an inch...the directions say "When foot measures 1 1/2 " less than the desired length of heel start decrease. That means nothing to me. I will take about 20 rows to decrease to the 8 stitches. Ok, I just counted the rows and that is about 2 inches. Maybe atouch less. Bits


I started at right past the ball of my foot...


----------



## arrested (Oct 19, 2011)

salt and pepper hats


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, Knitting that is exacxtly where I amso now I am going to start my toe decreases.. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am going to keep track of my rows...so got my paper and going to start now. Thanks. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to go to michaels to exchange something.. and get worsted yarn for those uggs I want to do..

Made a cowl for my kid.. will show pix later.. have to put elastic in it to get it closer to the neck.. or I might do the usual "frog" it.. ugh.. i already weaved in ends and sewed it up... hope the elastic works...

later chickie...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, I need advice.. I am going to make those uggs for the kid.. should I use eyelash yarn for the top part mixed with a worsted weight so that it would look furry? it might be cute? don't you think???


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dissi, came home and read your post! My prayers will definitely be that it is not cancerous. I have a fibroid tumor growing in the wall of my uterus. It hurts sometimes, but not often. I don't have insurance so no surgery unless it gets MUCH worse. (It would require a hysterectomy.) Pains in the abdomen can be caused by tons of things. 

I'm so sorry for the worry you are going through. I will pray it turns out that all is well!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think that would be fun for a child. Would make it very girly.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I think all of us could use a prayer today. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey, you have probably finished your toe by now. My pattern tells you to stop 2" from the end of your toes, because my toe takes 2" to get through. You did well figuring out how many rows it would take, and measuring how long that many rows will be... BRAVA!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am working on the decrease now. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I am working on the decrease now. Bits


So proud of how you powered through that sock.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> I think that would be fun for a child. Would make it very girly.


She's 25


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you...slow, I am slow....but still going strong. B


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, don't 25 year olds like girly things? My daughters do


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

exactly...
so I think I will do that..

Love you guys.. be back soon!!

Keep the seat warm for me!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Dissi, I am keeping you in my thoughts!!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Sewbiz..I had a hysterectomy at 29...and further treatments since, last one last year, loop therapy to get cells off the vault...Thank you everyone, I just needed a bit of tlc when I got back from the docs as everyone in the house is under 23 and its not fair for them to shoulder it all the time, going for the blood tests first thing in the morning, I too am praying it is just a kink in the bowel!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie, that is the way I felt too. Losing the love of my life after 54 years, but God had other ideas. We never know the path for us from one day to the next. But look forward with an open mind and heart and be thankful. And my wish for you is at least another 54 years together in wedded bliss.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Well, good morning! I've just read through Match.com, KP style... Cute conversation! I live with husband #1 and only. If anything happens to him, I will be content to be by myself for the rest of my life.
> 
> The cold has rolled in here... 48 degrees at 7am. Brrrrr. We were still having summer yesterday morning! The coffee tastes realllllly good this morning! Wish I didn't have to go anywhere this morning, but I do.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, replying to your comments above my husband is the only one for me too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, the seat is hot...where in the heck are you?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks, dinner is almost ready. I will work on sock tomorrow and start second sock, but lordy chicks, I have to start cutting fabric nect week. I have to make those bags and three pillow cases...when of course all I want to do is play with my yarn. Oh, so bad. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry, went to post office.. went to michaels.. went to get water... and now going to kitchen to make dinner..

Chinese eggplant, bbq chicken (for kal) and brown rice...

Good enough?????

Got yarn for my uggs.. let's see how they turn out!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i made for dinner: porkchop & sauerkraut in the crockpot, (turned out delicious!), homemade scalloped potatoes, mixed vegtable, canned peaches. i made piggies in a blanket for supper tomorrow already. when my husband works nites, i have supper all ready for his lunchbox tomorrow.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yummy, Love sauerkraut...on hotdogs, anything. Love eggplant...yum caponata. Ok, enough of yummy dinners. Later chicks. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm trying to get ideas what to make for supper. i can't to go out to eat all the time. another idea is homemade chili. i love BLT's too.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is almost your dinner time.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

It is getting that time of year Maryrose....stews, soups. Today I made lentil soup....hubby loves it. Also, I make a homemade veggie soup with hamburger instead of soup meat. I also add cabbage with all of the other veggies. Yum...that an a loaf of homemade bread. Maybe next time try a pork roast in the sauerkraut..and that would be good for 2 nights. Works for me...love leftovers. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Sorry, went to post office.. went to michaels.. went to get water... and now going to kitchen to make dinner..
> 
> Chinese eggplant, bbq chicken (for kal) and brown rice...
> 
> ...


Yum. Tell us how you fix the Chinese eggplant.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi ladies, i made for dinner: porkchop & sauerkraut in the crockpot, (turned out delicious!), homemade scalloped potatoes, mixed vegtable, canned peaches. i made piggies in a blanket for supper tomorrow already. when my husband works nites, i have supper all ready for his lunchbox tomorrow.


Yum Maryrose! You are such a great wife. I hope he appreciates how special you are...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

My hubby loves a roast with veggies out of the crockpot. I brown the roast in the morning, and cut up all the veggies, and put them in the pot. Then I make an indentation to put the meat on top and cover with something that will make gravy by the time it's done, like a gravy mix or a cream of mushroom soup (ack!) and set it to cook all day. We add green beans the last hour, so there will be something green in there and it won't be cooked to death. It's great for cold weather and we end up with two meals, usually.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

maryrose, I have a wonderful recipe that takes pork, sauerkraut, and kluski noodles. Cooks in crockpot. It is so good and makes meals for a couple days or freezes well. If you like I will look up the recipe. Now that it is cooler here those are like comfort foods.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Gosh, I just finished dinner..and you all could make one hungry all over again. Alberta, I saw on TV on the cooking network something about kluski...it was fried bacon crumbled, with boiled cabbage cutt up and saute in the bacon grease and then noodles were added. Is it something like that?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is is a good think we don't live near each other...I would be as big as the door.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What? I have bad breathe?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

No I will have to look it up and I will write it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sounds good Alberta...I know hubby and the kids will like it. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta what you need to do is fix that and package it into one person portions and plus invite somone over to dinner.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Pork sauerkraut casserole
3 to 4 pounds pork roast or steaks (cut up and browned)
1 large sauerkraut (juice and all)
1 (1lb) kluski noodles) cooked and drained
2 cans mushroom soup
1/2 C. milk
1 package onion soup dry mix

Mix together and cook in crock pot on low 8 hours or put in casserole and bake in 350 degree oven for 35 to 40 minutes.
Simple but delicious


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta, I love sauerkraut, but there is a ton of salt in that onion mix...I wonder how you could cut back on that, plus what are kluski noodles......egg noodles? Sounds good...add pepper


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

We would all be little roly polys.



Bitsey said:


> Is is a good think we don't live near each other...I would be as big as the door.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And thank you. Maybe the pork roast soaks up some of that salt.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know we are only 18 away from the big 500?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes we would


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok and here is the Chinese Eggplant

Eggplants (I use the long thin purple ones or the little round ones) cut in big chunks

1 teas toasted sesame oil 

Grill the eggplant in the oil until golden brown

Sauce

3 Tbls. soy sauce (I use the low sodium one)
2 Tbls. rice wine (or sherry)
2 Tbls. rice vinegar
1 teas. sugar
1 Tbls. corn starch
1 Tbl. oil (I use less)
3 large cloves of garlic minced 
2 teas. minced ginger
3 scallions
1 to 3 chilies (depending on the heat desired)

Saute - Garlic, Ginger, Scallions and chilies.

add eggplant.. 

add sauce until translucent and thick.

serve immediately. 

We keep this up and we will have a cookbook..

The KP cookbook.. I think someone was interested in starting that a while back...

dinner bell ringing. ..

later chickies...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Is that what you are doing you old devil you....you are running up the "clock".


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

It never seemed too salty. I guess you could rinse the kraut. I have done that. You really need the onion soup mix so can't drop that out.



Bitsey said:


> And thank you. Maybe the pork roast soaks up some of that salt.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

KN the eggplant sounds so good. And what a great suggestion. A KP cookbook.
16 to go......


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I think we ought to work on that cook book. Don't you Alberta?


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah Bitsey. We are all good down home type cooks. I have lots. I had a big family and they were good eaters.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe 500 by Saturday. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, I have given it some thought, you are using the onion soup mix for the flavor, correct? So what I would do is cut that in half, or maybe substitute real onion soup. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey my chicks...just you and me Alberta...I think I am heading for my chair for a bit of R&R. Chat in the AM my dear. Take care and I am happy you are feeling better. Just remember Virginia has milder winters.......you can move here. Bitsey


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Real onion soup would be too "soupy" Couldn't help myself



Bitsey said:


> Ok, I have given it some thought, you are using the onion soup mix for the flavor, correct? So what I would do is cut that in half, or maybe substitute real onion soup. Sounds good to me.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Night Bits. I am fading too.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OK here I am again...

THe cookbook is a great idea, but not mind.. not this time! lol...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I think everyone has retired KN but I will tell you good night.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Well good night to you too!!! be well and have a great peaceful night


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, sewbiz, thank you for the complement. i do get bored with my cooking. it's a treat to get take-out or eat out sometimes. i'm going to redners grocery store this weekend. price chopper & gerritys (unless they have some good sales) is expensive. i also like the dollar tree in my area. thank you for sharing your recipes, alberta & knittingneedles. i will copy them right away. and bitsey, you always make me laugh with your sense of humor. it's better to laugh alittle, the news is sooooo depressing.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

goodnite ladies. i was enjoying myself cross stitching my landscape picture. it is a big one.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

And again, I show up when all the good nites have been said

I passed my tests!... And was able to go visit mom and dad ... She loved the yarn, and had started a granny square before I left

And I enjoyed a supper of chicken gumbo and slaw with my parents, brother and sil. Good day all around...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

COngrats... 

Dinner sounds great and your Mom is happy, what more can you ask for?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Passed both ... 100 & 96... I am happy... Now I can go home and face my teens, lol


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

That so great!!! what is it for ????


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> And again, I show up when all the good nites have been said
> 
> I passed my tests!... And was able to go visit mom and dad ... She loved the yarn, and had started a granny square before I left
> 
> And I enjoyed a supper of chicken gumbo and slaw with my parents, brother and sil. Good day all around...


Glad you had such a good day, Angela! You didn't just pass those tests, you ACED them! I know it was great to see your parents and bring your mom a surprise.. yarn! So, hope you get to go home soon...

I missed everyone tonight too. I was working on one of my old singers, and also trying to fix the tension problem my Bernina machine has. I think it needs a new tension assembly. Funny how the ancient Singers have no problems with their tension parts-- just the newer machine. They made those old ones to last. My favorite machine is a 1908 Singer 66 treadle I have. It's simple, but such precision machinery.

No knitting tonight...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Goodnight, dear KnittingNeedles! Last one out turn off the lights...


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

oH looks like the lights are out I only just got home from work I volenteered to help on the cake stall for a couple of hours, I'm exhausted..... I am definately spending my evening knitting.I am getting to old to stay up so late. Sound slike you have all had a good day. It is a beautiful sunny 29 degrees here today so I think it will be salad for dinner.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> trasara said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck with you TEsts OSG I'm sure you will do well!!!!
> ...


Here are some treats for you all!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So cute!!! Those tiara cookies are adorable... not that the others aren't yummy looking!!!!

Shame you can't vacuum pack and send them over.. 

Are they all gone???


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

When I left at leas half of everything on the table was gone I didn't have anything as after looking at them for so long they are not very appealling.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't blame you and way too much pink frosting for my liking..

But they are beautiful and definitely for a great cause!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I actually prefer cakes with interesting flavours rather than icing and sugar.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow... Trasara those are little works of art... So pretty....

And I don't remember who asked , but the workshop is a program for teaching dyslexic, hearing impaired, and severe language disordered children to read (& talk if hearing impaired)....


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > trasara said:
> ...


Oh my gosh! Those are almost too beautiful to eat! I'm sure you must have sold out...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Good morning all! It's a beautiful day here, clear and sunny, but cooooooooold! Brrrr... we aren't used to this and it happened just suddenly! My poor son had to go off to work outside in the cold this morning, but he said it's supposed to warm up to 70 later today. I will wait til then to go for my run! Should be a gorgeous day...

Going to play with fabric today, tho I have a knitting assignment from my little designer that I may have to start today, too. That Sampler sock foot will have to wait. 

Waiting for everyone to check in... :-D


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

maryrose, is the picture a counted cross or a stamped piece? I did a bit of counted in my youth. I have a beautiful white sweatshirt with blue birds probably half done. I am looking for someone to finish it. My eyes are not good enough anymore. So far no takers. Nobody wants to cross stitch after someone else. Wonder why.



maryrose said:


> goodnite ladies. i was enjoying myself cross stitching my landscape picture. it is a big one.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

SBG, Ever get the idea the socks will get done when THEY want to. Something always comes up. I am at 16 inches on the cocoon. 2 more to the decrease. The hurrier I go the behinder I get. An old Arthur Godfrey saying. You young chickies probably don't know whoi that is.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, working on my sock decrease...finish today and cast on second sock. This weekend I am going to lay out my fabric for the first tote. Once I get started I am good....it is just getting my fanny in gear to do this. Then I can work on the sock off and on. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Bits, that sounds like a plan. I am very near the decrease on the cocoon. Would be much faster if I didn't stop every few rows to see what's up on KP. Someone gave me a box of fabric yesterday and I thought some of it would sure make pretty bags. Good and heavy for bags. A large white dot on black and a piece with smily faces on black for pockets. SOMEDAY!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sewbiz, I got a new bag pattern at guild yesterday. Made out of jellyroll strips. The pocket is even made from tone on tone strips with a cute applique on it. It looks like it would do up in a flash. I have plenty of strips!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Alberta sounds like those would make nice Christmas gifts for some of the grandgirls. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good idea Bitsey. Of course with the number of GK's and GGK's I need another lifetime. I am also making the new mommy a nursing cover. So cute. Buttons around her neck and covers her and baby for privacy.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

And when she doesn't need it for a nursing cover it will make a great changing layer. Double duty!!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Tracy, the cakes are works of art. Too pretty to eat. But I would force myself. Are you a baker for business or a hobby. It would be a wonderful business as well as a great hobby.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> SBG, Ever get the idea the socks will get done when THEY want to. Something always comes up. I am at 16 inches on the cocoon. 2 more to the decrease. The hurrier I go the behinder I get. An old Arthur Godfrey saying. You young chickies probably don't know whoi that is.


I really don't mind... It's at the mindless stage (between heel and toe) so it makes for good take-along knitting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Good morning all, working on my sock decrease...finish today and cast on second sock. This weekend I am going to lay out my fabric for the first tote. Once I get started I am good....it is just getting my fanny in gear to do this. Then I can work on the sock off and on. Bits


Hi Bits, I need a kick in the pants to get me started cutting, too. I need to cut more blocks out... I decided the throw I cut needs to be a full bed sized quilt for my son, so I am more than doubling it and need to go back and cut more strips for the blocks. It's the red and blue log cabin I showed you guys earlier, with the tan star blocks in the centers. I had 12 blocks cut and then figured out I needed 12 more, plus another two for his pillow shams. Need to get going on that, as the weather is cooler now and he needs it on his bed.

Planning to jump into that today! :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Sewbiz, I got a new bag pattern at guild yesterday. Made out of jellyroll strips. The pocket is even made from tone on tone strips with a cute applique on it. It looks like it would do up in a flash. I have plenty of strips!!


Alberta, I just love using strips. The log cabin I'm doing is with strips, but I cut them myself. You can do so much with those!

Your projects sound great! It's so much fun to sew baby stuff. And of course, knit for them!


----------



## dissi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good afternoon ladies...after getting my ass kicked for feeling sorry for myself yesterday (my mom!) lol Im ready for an afternoon and night knitting...my bamboo hasnt arrived yet, so im finishing the peach cardis, Im actually beginning to like the pattern again, although the wool is rough on the fingers, so keep stopping to apply cream...neh mind only 2 1/2 to do and 11 days to do them in (I set myself a deadline, so if they arnt finished, my sis wont get them til after christmas because I have a couple of other projects I want to finish before christmas...

Garlic chicken pizza and tear and share garlic bread for dinner tonite, topped off with potato skins and garlic mushroom....good job richard is going to see his mom...

Back later.....14 pages to go!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm here. I had to go to the doc this morning. I'm still having issues with my intestines. Turns out I have a bug. Finally got the tests back. Now I'll be on antibiotics for 3 weeks!!! Good thing is he put me out of work until Monday! Whoo hoo!! Knitting time!! LOL Right now I'm tired. Going to take a nap. Later chicks with sticks.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello BA, sorry you are not up to par, but glad they found the problem and can treat it. And the unexpected time to KNIT, KNIT, KNIT!! Hooray!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Here is Maryrose's beautiful doily and my first completed sock.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I finally did it. Now I am going to cast onh number 2 sock....thought I would have a pair. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG!!! BITS. .your sock is fantastic.. the best one yet!! Sorry girls.. just look how well it fits her foot!!! and look at those legs!!!!! Moulin Rouge has nothin on you!!!!!!!!!

and that doily.. all that work.. my God.. so not for me!!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment on my sock....moulin Rouge.....you need to have your glasses on Chick.....I am lucky I walk at this age....Try a high kick and fall down. I swear you are a kick yourself Knitting. Ok, I have cast on for #2...let us hope that I remember everything I did. Bits

PS That kitchener stitch took me a while to get the hang of it.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey 
Barb, I sure hope that you feel better. Did Doc say what kind of infection? Was it what I had that c-diff stuff? Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Now I am on my 3rd attempt to cast on.....Grrrr.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So I just returned the yarn to michaels for the uggs..

I started a swatch and the yarn was too thin...

so I took someone's advice (you know who you are) and went back and purchased 4 skeins to double the yarn up...

So now we do it all over again..

Don't feel bad bits, you are in good company...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, dissi, did your bloodwork come out okay? i hope you get well soon barbara ann. bitsey, you did it! your sock looks great!.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Casting on is a trip. But then it just flies along.



Bitsey said:


> Now I am on my 3rd attempt to cast on.....Grrrr.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bah, humbug! Thank you maryrose. It may be the only one I make. Later


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Bits, that's what I thought.. then I realized it was the yarn I hated.. so I now frogged my first ever sock and it's sitting in the stash never to be knitted!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Here is Maryrose's beautiful doily and my first completed sock.


Woo hoo! Look at that! A perfect fit, and does it not feel wonderful on your foot? I just love them! Hurry and make the second one so you can wear them!

That's my antidote to the imaginary "Second Sock Syndrome"--wanting to wear the pair helps you hustle through the second one!

I'm getting ready to wash my Araucania Ranco socks, so I'll let you all know how they do, and if they "bloom" like I think they will...

Maryrose, that doily is just gorgeous! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> PS That kitchener stitch took me a while to get the hang of it.


Three needle bind off works well for finishing your sock, too. You don't have to kitchener. You might want to try it on your 2nd pair...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Bah, humbug! Thank you maryrose. It may be the only one I make. Later


Oh, pshaw... you always say that and then you put your head down and dig in and come up with a masterpiece! You'll do it. You must. You need two to wear them. ;-)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, my lord, my shoulders ache. I finally got it. Took forward...for some reason I kept counting 26 sts, instead of 28. Then rip it. I have four rows on and now I can relax. Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> OMG!!! BITS. .your sock is fantastic.. the best one yet!! Sorry girls.. just look how well it fits her foot!!! and look at those legs!!!!! Moulin Rouge has nothin on you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and that doily.. all that work.. my God.. so not for me!!!!


I so agree!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Hey
> Barb, I sure hope that you feel better. Did Doc say what kind of infection? Was it what I had that c-diff stuff? Bits


That is what he called it. C-Diff. Nasty nasty stuff.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


What is C-diff and how did you two get it?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

That is what I had all summer. You can get it in a nursing home, but I got because I had been given a very strong antibotic and it killed off all the good bacteria in my intestines. After one med I got only worked for 6 days they then put me on a very expensive antibotic ($3000.00) luckily my insurance paid for it and I only had a $25 co-pay. You might have picked it up in the hospital when you very with your sis. What is the name of the meds you got? Bits


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

We all have both good and bad bacteria in our intestines. The good usually keeps the bad under control. When the body gets run down, or the immune system is weak, the bad bacteria can take over and grow. This is C-Diff. It is contagious to anyone who may have a low immune system or is run down. Strong antibiotics are needed to help the good bacteria to take over the intestines again. I will be taking antibiotics for the next 3 weeks! But I can be around people again once I've been on the meds for a bid. A few days as long as I use caution. Wash hands frequently, etc.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I was on a ten day med...it only worked in the intestines, it would not do you any good to take it for another illness. But you probably picked it up in the hospital....good place for germs. What is the name of your meds Barb?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

the name of the med on the bottle is:

IC METRONIDAZOLE 500 MG
1 TABLET THREE TIMES A DAY


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I think one of the problems with me is I need a vacation!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My doc does think I picked it up at one of the hospitals or the rehab center visiting my sister.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I sure hope it works..my first did not take..it quit working after about 6 days of feeling good. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello Ladies!

Omgoodness! i hope you all get well quick. 

I'm feeling a little better myself.... just tired. I'm going to work tomorrow. Ugh! 


Maryrose that doily is a LOT of work!! 


Bitsey you did it!! I hope you finish the second in light speed!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, the doc said if this med does not work, then he will give me something else. So I'm on the road to recovery. I have to call him on Monday to give him an update.

Tania, i'm glad you are feeling better. Just take tomorrow off too, what the hell, it's a long weekend that way!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, no, for me, that doily was easy. i made that last year. i made one just like that for my mom for christmas. i got that yarn from e-bay. they don't have that kind of yarn around here.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Barb! I wish I could... Checks and reports to do :\


Maryrose, what kind of yarn is that?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi city, it is crystal acrylic thread in silver/white. found on e-bay on shol1633's store.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My mom got me some very thin crochet thread from a flea market.... the price on it is .65! I wonder how long ago it was sold??


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I was just on ebay. Ordered a swift. It came out to $29. One of those cross ones. Let's see how it works.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi,well, this crochet thread with the shipping is only $6.00. 800 yds., not bad.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Barb, be very careful as if it is C-diff it is highly contageous. They put Don in intensive care and we had to be gowned and gloved/ AND had to wash before we left his room. I am actually surprised they didn't put you in the hospital for precaution. Just be sure you take care of your family and wash, wash, wash. Everything and all the time. I don't want to scare you, but wouldn't be a very good friend if I didn't give you this warning. Take care. You are back on the prayer list. Stay sweet!!



Barbara Ann said:


> Bitsey said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope you are all feeling better. I think my prayer will be to heal and bless all my KP pals.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I know how bad c-diff is. I told my doc I didn't want to go to the hospital. I promised to take all precautions here at home. Using disposable dishes, separate bathroom from the hubby. And of course, wash wash wash. When I was caring for Uncle Bob (Mike's uncle who lived with us for a few years as he could no longer live alone) he got c-diff and they popped him in the hospital too. Isolation.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually I feel fine. I just go to the bathroom a lot. And of course I have to drink a lot of fluids because I tend to dehydrate easily. Not fun. Then I end up in the ER with iv fluids.  So lots and lots of fluids for me.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike just left for the Landlord meeting. We meet once a month. I'm tired of them but we go anyway. Sometime we learn something new. Anyway, I don't have to go tonight because of my "bug". So I'm home alone....whoohoo! TV, computer, and knitting, all to my self! Love it!


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Just take very good care of yourself. We are all with you for support and prayers.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i hope your bug goes away soon.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

You can do it. I just used bleache to clean potties...no rpoblem. No one else got it..not hubby, grandchildren or childre3n. Just make sure you wash your hands and clean your bathroom.. You will be good. Bits.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Holy cow...great typing !


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> You can do it. I just used bleache to clean potties...no rpoblem. No one else got it..not hubby, grandchildren or childre3n. Just make sure you wash your hands and clean your bathroom.. You will be good. Bits.


Yes Ma'am. I already have the bleach and Lysol ready. Cleaned on bathroom this afternoon. Told Mike to use that one. Will do the other tomorrow. And he will stay out of there except to shower. Doc said as long as I use precautions and common sense, then it will be fine. I told Poppy to stay away until Sunday.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Holy cow...great typing !


????


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What you didn't notice all of the typos? They were horrible.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey girl did you get to knit or just disinfect all day?



Barbara Ann said:


> Mike just left for the Landlord meeting. We meet once a month. I'm tired of them but we go anyway. Sometime we learn something new. Anyway, I don't have to go tonight because of my "bug". So I'm home alone....whoohoo! TV, computer, and knitting, all to my self! Love it!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

LMAO I didn't even notice it Bitsey! I was just reading and responding! LOL
I had to go back to see if it were you or me who did the typo's!

Alberta, one bathroom down, a little knitting and a long nap. That's what I did.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Barb, I was making the comment about my typos.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope you get better really quick Barb! Sounds horrible...........


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Ok, chicks...dinner time. Bits. Stay well and get well.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be fine. Like I said, I don't feel sick other than running to the bathroom frequently. 

Just think, tomorrow I get to spend the day with all of you AND my knitting. And all the wonderful yarn I got from Tuesday morning AND Rhinebeck!! How unlucky can I be? LOL


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Yes I will be here part of the day...grocery day. But I will be knitting on sock #2. Since I have, what did I say 3 rows done..I am good to go. Bits


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Poor baby we all feel for you!!

Bits, we r sew yuesd too ceing ur typoes..


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Bulletin: Project Runday - east coast at (PM. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I did it again. Lord I need better light in here at night.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Poor baby we all feel for you!!
> 
> Bits, we r sew yuesd too ceing ur typoes..


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: love it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hi Gang,
Glad you don't feel worse Barb.

Did you guys know that you have quite a while after posting to fix your typos? Just read what you posted, and if there are mistakes click on "edit", and you get a second chance! I make loads of typos when typing fast, but I always read what I posted and fix it, hopefully before anyone sees it. It actually takes more time to discuss our typos than to fix them. I think you have about an hour window after you post.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Bulletin: Project Runday - east coast at (PM. Bits


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: just love you to bits Bitsey! done change...ever!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

It's becoming more of a runday then runway show...

OR should i say mundane!!!! lololololol


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll be back. Think it's time for some ice cream!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

You can eat ice cream whilst sick?? Man I'm jealous..... I barely got to knit cause i was so out of it and time just flew by. 

What do we want to do about those mittens?


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi trasara, those cupcakes look good. i haven't had a cupcake in months.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

what do you mean what do we want to do about the mittens? how about knit them? LOL

I've got to finish some stuff before I start them. Socks of course, the baby cocoon, and hats for the knit locker. Then I can start the mittens. For me. I'm going to use the eco yarn I got at Rhinebeck. I want to make mittens, scarf, and maybe a hat for myself.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

and your gonna need those hats, mittens, scarves.. the winters are pretty nasty there in Western Mass.

I too have to finish stuff first.

uggs, socks, entrelac shawl... to start...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Dinner, is finished, and I am going to sit a spell. Will be back. No mitts for me..not now anyway...maybe after Christmas....Ohh, have to cut out a tote on sunday. Later.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

ok ok. i've got a ton of items to complete too.....


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have got to finish the items I've got going. Need to finish the socks before Christmas, I think that is not a problem. But the baby is due November, and I have to finish the hat for the knit locker. Maybe I can finish that tomorrow. Then I can get the package off to Nina. Then I can finish the cocoon. I have 4 pair of socks to finish. And a hat for hubby! Then I can knit some stuff for me!!!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Hey Barb, that is alot of stuff before Christmas. We are almost at the end of October. Yikes, time is speeding past me. I think that happens when you get older. I quess If I work straight on a tote....cut Sunday, work on Monday...tues., wed.,thurs., traveling..friday nothing , sew sat, no...children coming...sewon Mon, Tues, and finish on thurs. wed.....trip to hosp for an xray. Cut on Sat #2. Ok, hopefully I could finish by the end of November. Then just work on fun stuff. It is heck when your life gets complicated. Bitsey...Sorry to bore you all...I quess I was thinking outloud. Sorry


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW Bitsey! You're gonna be super busy too! OMG no wonder people start their xmas gifts in the summer.

You too Barbara!


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Next year???? Heck I am starting for next year in February. I would like to make all the grand kids socks for Christmas and plus other things, and my kids. Lots of socks..maybe mittens also...for the little ones. Yeah, February is a good time. Bits


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

City, have you started your socks yet?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I am so glad I got my Knit Locker stuff done (check!) and my squares for the afghan (check!)... So the knitting slate is cleared to work on my many WIPs or start something new. (How irresponsible, right?) You guys are so diciplined, planning out your projects and time.

I have written my son off the handknits list... He just told me he lost two of the three hats I knit for him while he was up at camp in Alaska earlier this year. And he thought it was funny! Not to me... One I don't care about, just a quickie cap out of crappy big box store yarn. But the one that kills me is an elaborate earflap hat with intarsia design made out of EcoWool... What a waste. He probably didn't even get to wear it. I made one for my other son and it LIVED on his head for two years. So I'm done knitting for the younger son. No respect for handknits means no more for you.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I have felt awful all day-- think I was running a fever. Headachey and chills. I had to take a long hot shower just to warm up. I will go lay out on the couch and bundle up under a quilt before I say something cranky again... I refuse to get sick.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Oh, Barb, real quick because of Runway...but my Dr.also recommended eating Activia so I am doing that even now. Bits


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Noooooo! i'm so sorry! LOL I am definitely afraid of the socks. BUT seeing how beautiful all of your socks are turning out, i'm getting interested. 

I am in second of a pair of those pocketbook slippers i keep seeing everywhere. VERY easy...... mindless... i started yesterday around 1pm. am half way down the second slipper... 

Will post when i'm finished. Sending these off to one of the troops for Nina. Wait... are there girls in there Nina?? 

If not, then I'm sending them off to my swapee  I'm sure she will enjoy them. I hope............


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I love Activia! Ooh soooo good! And good for you!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbiz! I'm sorry you're not feeling well. It's probably the sudden change in weather for you that made you sick. 

How is your hubby these days? 


You are pretty well organized yourself you know...... You've gotten a lot of stuff done!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

My son doesn't care for the handmade stuff either.... that's why i've been holding back on making him stuff. I offered to make his "GF" a hat he said OH MOM NO! Please! 

What in the world???!! lol GRRRR

Like it was the plague or something! boys!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, sewbiz, i hope you get well soon. i hope the flu season doesn't hit hard. did you take notice the govt. keeps pushing the flu shot? they're testing the waters to see how much they can tell us what to do. you knit so nice. i'm planning to knit my son a hat too for this winter, which will be the 2nd hat i ever made. (i knitted myself one 3 yrs. ago)


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I think these are so cute! anyone interested in these?

http://www.purlbee.com/candy-cane-bedroom-socks/


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz, I sure hope you feel better in the morning. This is the time of year everyone seems to get sick...Stay well everyone. B


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, they look nice. but i don't think i know how to knit them.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

A bit complicated with the dropping and picking up....... I guess i should get to a regular sock before i get into that one right? lol


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good night everyone! I hope you feel better dears that are under the weather. And to the rest may you stay healthy. 

Smooches and Hugs!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

HI everyone.. thanks for noticing I wasn't around!!!!

I think i too am coming down with something..

I never take a nap during the day and at 4:30 I concked out.. Just had dinner and now Here I am...

I hope all this talk of being ill doesn't make me ill.. 

by osmosis... 

So I cast on both booties...and we shall see how that goes.. they are very big.. (but I will be felting them) so hopefully they will work.. It's always scary starting something you have never done before... 

hum. let's see how it goes.

So all of you must be watching Project Runway or X factor or whatever...

have good evenings, children....


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

What do you mean...it's always scary starting something new? You chicken...I did it. Well, I have seen project Runway. And I cannot say a thing...Victor is always Victor and is always great...that is all I am going to say. Except dear friends, stay well, sleep late, and chat with you in the am. Bitsey. Goodnight


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

it feels like the first time you jump into a pool.. you want to do it.. but you feel pulled back. .and then you do it... does that make sense?

Adios to you too.. Manyana


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Still here, yes, exactly, but I did it. And today I struggled with beginning again...but I made it..I stuck with it. This is not life threatening....it is yarn and sticks. Good night dear friend. In the morning...it is 11 PM bed. Bitsey


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Sewbiz! I'm sorry you're not feeling well. It's probably the sudden change in weather for you that made you sick.
> 
> How is your hubby these days?
> 
> You are pretty well organized yourself you know...... You've gotten a lot of stuff done!


Yeah, but I don't plan... just wing it. I'm not good at organization.:?

Hubby's been doing pretty well, thanks.

I got up and finished cutting the log cabin quilt. I spent the entire day doing that, off and on, and now I have the 25 blocks to put together. That's the fun part. The quilting... not so much.

Project Runway-- Oh my gosh. Tell me when we can discuss it here.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> My son doesn't care for the handmade stuff either.... that's why i've been holding back on making him stuff. I offered to make his "GF" a hat he said OH MOM NO! Please!
> 
> What in the world???!! lol GRRRR
> 
> Like it was the plague or something! boys!


My son likes knitted stuff and wanted it made... he just is careless with it. Like I can just pop things out of thin air and there's no cost or time involved. He will be asking for something again, and I will say no and tell him why.

I don't knit for my husband anymore either, with the exception of keeping him supplied with felted clogs for his diabetic feet. I found a hat I made for him, with his business name intarsia-ed into it, all faded in the back of a dead truck on our property. No telling how many years that has been out in all weather. So he's on the "no knits" list, as well. I have better things to do with my knitting time. :-(


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

maryrose said:


> hi, sewbiz, i hope you get well soon. i hope the flu season doesn't hit hard. did you take notice the govt. keeps pushing the flu shot? they're testing the waters to see how much they can tell us what to do. you knit so nice. i'm planning to knit my son a hat too for this winter, which will be the 2nd hat i ever made. (i knitted myself one 3 yrs. ago)


Thank you MR and City... I quit getting flu shots the year the gov. was toying with the idea of "mandating" that everyone must get one. Don't trust them with what they might be injecting me with. I won't get one again.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> I think these are so cute! anyone interested in these?
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/candy-cane-bedroom-socks/


Are you thinking of making these? I see some drawbacks in the design. If you want me to elaborate, let me know... They do look cute tho. I can see why they caught your eye.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz, I sure hope you feel better in the morning. This is the time of year everyone seems to get sick...Stay well everyone. B


Thank you, Bits... need to keep my diet clean and get enough sleep and I will be well. That cold did come upon us just very suddenly. Hot like summer one day, and then freezing the next.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I agree with you on the flu shots.. Kal got one.. Dr gave it to him.. I am so on the fence with that..I did fine all the years before without it.. why do it need it now?

Last year I was sick for 3 months.. barely could get out of bed. But it sure wasn't the flu.. They still am not sure what it was.. either pneumonia or valley fever...but it sure wasn't the flu.. so why should I get a shot that might and might not protect me from something I haven't gotten in years?? 

Explain that!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't think I will ever knit for the men in my life.. 1st off they never feel that cold or hang out in that cold of weather.. 2nd, I don't believe they appreciate handmade knitted things like women do..or at least mine don't.

They would rather I cooked them their favorite meal...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I agree with you on the flu shots.. Kal got one.. Dr gave it to him.. I am so on the fence with that..I did fine all the years before without it.. why do it need it now?
> 
> Last year I was sick for 3 months.. barely could get out of bed. But it sure wasn't the flu.. They still am not sure what it was.. either pneumonia or valley fever...but it sure wasn't the flu.. so why should I get a shot that might and might not protect me from something I haven't gotten in years??
> 
> Explain that!


That sounds awful... Most times people think they have the flu, it's really just a rhinovirus (cold). A genuine flu makes you so sick you wish you were dead. And if you are elderly, you might die from it. So I could see the elderly getting the shots, IF our current administration wasn't so keen on bumping them off. Who knows what they are injecting us with???

So Nina, have you seen Project Runway? Let us know when you do so we can talk about it. I think you, Bitsey and I are the only ones following it.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I don't think I will ever knit for the men in my life.. 1st off they never feel that cold or hang out in that cold of weather.. 2nd, I don't believe they appreciate handmade knitted things like women do..or at least mine don't.
> 
> They would rather I cooked them their favorite meal...


Yeah, that's another thing... hubby is so hot natured he would never wear a sweater. Not even in the chill of winter.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Hey, don't know if anybody here reads designer Anne Hanson's blog, but she wrote about her trip to Rhinebeck. I thought Barb and City would like to see it:
http://knitspot.com/


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Okay... talking to myself again. Guess I'll turn in too. Tomorrow, Chicks.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Afternoon everyone, Boy am I glad it is Friday! 
Hope everyone feeling under the weather are feeling a little better. The change in temperature always brings out the bugs.
Maryrose your doily is beautiful you are very clever!
Well done bitsey, loved your sock hope you are very proud of yourself.
Sewbiz I don't blame you for not wanting to knit anymore for your son, I have only made Hubby a beanie I have offered to make him a scarf but he really doesn't feel the cold so it is pointless.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Sewbiz , I missed you by 7 minutes!
As you guys are all getting the lower temps we have started with the low 30's(89 to you) So summer is on its way, I love the light this time of year now daylight savings has kicked in I seem to gety more done after work as in winter the house is cold and I get nothing done( I hate being cold.)I am up to the arms on the cardigan I have been working on this week, I am really enjoying knitting it I think because it had some new techniques I haven't done before.
Don't worry I do realise that I am chattering away to myself but you never know someone may be listening!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Hey, don't know if anybody here reads designer Anne Hanson's blog, but she wrote about her trip to Rhinebeck. I thought Barb and City would like to see it:
> http://knitspot.com/


Thank you for sharing this. I did enjoy reading it. Honestly, I've never heard of Anne Hanson, but I read the blog. Thanks again.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning all, getting ready to do my face and my hair...out to the pharmacy and grocery store. Then home lunch and knit. Chat in a moment. Bits


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning chickies, I just put the last stitch on my cocoon. Now on to the hat. I will likely not leave my nice warm house today, but will knit and clean. 1st I have to catch up here. And Sunday is the 1st birthday of my little darling GGD.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Sewbiz , I missed you by 7 minutes!


Rats! :x


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good morning sewbiz and alberta...hope you ladies are doing well today. Waiting for my hair to dry alittle so I am going to knit a couple of rows on sock# 2. Bits


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

trasara said:


> Don't worry I do realise that I am chattering away to myself but you never know someone may be listening!!!!


Um... yes. Sure of it... :shock:

I'd love to know more about your cardigan! Are you making a certain pattern? I love to knit sweaters-- with lots of texture.

So sorry I missed you last night.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, don't know if anybody here reads designer Anne Hanson's blog, but she wrote about her trip to Rhinebeck. I thought Barb and City would like to see it:
> ...


She's been around a long time... fabulous designer with hundreds of published patterns. You can take a look at some here:
http://knitspot.com/knitting_pattern/wholesale-orders-c-16.html
She is the thin lady with the short gray hair, modeling some of her creations.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> Good morning chickies, I just put the last stitch on my cocoon. Now on to the hat. I will likely not leave my nice warm house today, but will knit and clean. 1st I have to catch up here. And Sunday is the 1st birthday of my little darling GGD.


Happy birthday to your sweet baby! And congrats on knocking out a project, Alberta!

Morning, Bitsey!

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Well, I have results from washing the Ranco socks...
THEY BLOOMED! Nice and soft and slightly fuzzy compared to how they were pre-washing. Just wanted to let you all know in case you think your Ranco doesn't feel soft enough while you are knitting it. It softened a good bit in the wash. And from previous experience with other yarns doing this, it continues to get softer for several more washings.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Good morning! Hope youre all well and better today! 

I tried this red tea.... pomegranate and cherry. YUCK!!!! ack! Phewy! Smells like it tastes... like horse poo! Eww lol


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Seven more pages and we hit the big five-oh-oh... Surely by this weekend! The vintage sewing machine shop thread, over on the Quilting Board, is up to nearly 1800 pages, so we still have a ways to go to catch up to them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning! Hope youre all well and better today!
> 
> I tried this red tea.... pomegranate and cherry. YUCK!!!! ack! Phewy! Smells like it tastes... like horse poo! Eww lol


Good morning, City! What are you doing torturing yourself like that?

I feel great today. Hope everyone else does, too...


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Sewbiz...a question...curious...how many yards of sock yarn to make knee socks for a teenager? Bits

PS My second sock is working out, I was afraid that I had twisted it, but it is good to go.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

OMG! Lots of quilters huh. 

Thanks Sewbiz for that link. Pretty cool lady. It's fun to see the same event through someone elses eyes 


And that tea didn't last too long around me. That's for sure. The whole tin is gone too. Someone else liked it. So i gave it to her.... =X


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Thanks Sewbiz for that link. Pretty cool lady. It's fun to see the same event through someone elses eyes


A lot of the "big names" :roll: in knitting were there, signing books and whatnot... If you are just a regular person who knits, rather than spends your days reading blogs and Ravelry, you wouldn't know who they were if you saw them!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> Sewbiz...a question...curious...how many yards of sock yarn to make knee socks for a teenager? Bits
> 
> PS My second sock is working out, I was afraid that I had twisted it, but it is good to go.


Yay for your second sock! You'll probably go even faster through it, since you have practiced on the first one.

Knee socks... hmmmm. Probably 500 yards or so... Maybe a bit more than one big skein of sock yarn has. If they are going all the way up to the knee, that will involve a little bit of shaping at the back of the leg, between the top ribbing and the lower leg, to accommodate the calf.


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

The reason I was asking that Cascade that I bought is 492 yds. and the Ranco is 376 yds. Did you have leftover yarn for thos ranco socks? I was wondering if that cascade could be used for knee socks? Bits (I would save it if it would make knee socks)


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

And no I am not ready to try knee socks yet. B


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Well, I have results from washing the Ranco socks...
> THEY BLOOMED! Nice and soft and slightly fuzzy compared to how they were pre-washing. Just wanted to let you all know in case you think your Ranco doesn't feel soft enough while you are knitting it. It softened a good bit in the wash. And from previous experience with other yarns doing this, it continues to get softer for several more washings.


tell me how you washed to them make them bloom. I making pair of socks for my sister with this yarn and have been waiting for your results!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

citynenanyc said:


> Good morning! Hope youre all well and better today!
> 
> I tried this red tea.... pomegranate and cherry. YUCK!!!! ack! Phewy! Smells like it tastes... like horse poo! Eww lol


Oh Tania, I've tried that one too. I didn't care for it at all. I threw the tea bags out!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, i really got to learn how to put my pics on the forum. i have to get someone in my home to teach me. both have been working alot lately.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bitsey said:


> The reason I was asking that Cascade that I bought is 492 yds. and the Ranco is 376 yds. Did you have leftover yarn for thos ranco socks? I was wondering if that cascade could be used for knee socks? Bits (I would save it if it would make knee socks)


I do have a good sized ball left after my socks... but I'm not sure if it would be enough to have gone all the way up to the knee-- plus the calf area is a little bigger around. Is the Cascade a sock weight yarn?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Maryrose. How have you been?
I've been sleeping a lot this morning. Don't know why, but each time I picked up my knitting I started to fall asleep. I think I'm ok now, for a bit anyway. I'm gonna work on my hat for the knit locker. I want to finish that and be done. Of course while doing all this I'm on the computer chatting you ladies who are of course my bestest friends! And watching Food TV. Guy's Big Bite just came on.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm saving all the little balls of sock yarn I have left over. I'm not sure yet what to do with it, but I will do something. LOL


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> tell me how you washed to them make them bloom. I making pair of socks for my sister with this yarn and have been waiting for your results!


Just machine wash (warm) and machine dry. They feel nice, but then I liked them before, too. I actually like socks to be a little bit less soft, like the cotton/wool blends are. It feels good on my feet. Most people would say that was 'scratchy', tho. But I like the cotton blend sock yarns for that reason.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi barbara ann, i'm doing okay. i hope you keeping better every day. just knitting my sock and other things i'm crocheting.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> citynenanyc said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sewbiz for that link. Pretty cool lady. It's fun to see the same event through someone elses eyes
> ...


I was reading Ravelry and Interweave dailies before i was here.... but when I found you guys I stayed


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

are you at work today Tania? How are you feeling?

I'm having a cup of Orange Jasmine Green Tea. It's really good.


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Barbara I'm glad I'm not alone! Sorry you had to taste it too. :X


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm at work..... Seems this is the only time I can really keep up with you guys. 

I was home for 3 days and barely on here. I was sleeping a lot though... and Mia is a handful. 

You know what she tells me now?? When I ask her to stop doing something.... She puts her finger to lips and says "Shhhhhh. Mommy please, por favor". 

OMG! That girl is gonna get it one day! LOL I wonder how she puts this all together in her pretty little head so well?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

she sounds really smart. i'd love to meet her some day. She's so friggin' cute!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Sure! You're definitely in for a bunch of laughs


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

So strange, I didn't get any updates in my email for the resort this morning. I got for other topics but not the resort.. so I decided to come and see why it seems so quiet. and realized, you continued without me!! SO now I have 4 pages to catch up with and I have to leave in 10 minutes, but I will be back!!!!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Where are you going Nina?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

hurry back Nina! I need all the company I can get. Although I am almost done this hat. I want to send them off to you on Monday.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just finished running thru the last 4 pages...

I had a small in office surgery in May to remove a basil cell under my hair (so anyone who thinks hair protects you from the sun,IT DOESN"T) and the scar (all 1/2 inch of it) hasn't healed so I am going back to the dr to have her look at it again.. she did something to it last time I was there and I think it helped...

SO I have to be there in 15 minutes and havent gotten dressed yet!!! lol...

Talk later... 

wanted to ask you, tania and barb if you saw anyone walking around in a log cabin blanket at the fair? that is the woman from Mason and Dixon.. who I love.. their blog is great too!! and their patterns are too..

see you guys later.

Maybe we need to talk about that too.. putting a blog together instead or including this!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm watching Project Runway now so we can discuss it in an hour!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

to hell with Project Runway! I want to know what the doc had to say. :/

I finished the hats. I will mail them to you on Monday!


----------



## citynenanyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes Nina! What she said! how'd it go?


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96909-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

